# what happened to lowriding?



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 10:45 PM~8392275
> *i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?
> *


you should have came out this past weekend.it was nothing but low lows cruising with my wifey and kids.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2007, 10:48 PM~8392297
> *que que??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 25 2007, 08:52 PM~8392348
> *you should have came out this past weekend.it was nothing but low lows cruising with my wifey and kids.
> *



yeah i saw the pics but im still in pieces maybe next summer


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 08:45 PM~8392275
> *i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?
> *


SO WHAT THIS MEANS IS IF YOU OWN A FORD YOU ARE NOT A LOWRIDER :uh: I HAVE A LINCOLN AND ITS A LOWRIDER.WELL I DONT KNOW HOW OLD YOU ARE BUT BACK IN THE DAYS EVERY MAKE AND MODEL THAT YOU CAN CUT OR HEAT UP THE SPRINGS WAS A LOWRIDER,VEGAS,PINTOS,CORVIARS,MAVERICS,CHEVY'S .FORDS'BUICK.DODGE,VOLKSWAGONS,THE ONLY DEFFERENCE IS EVERYONE WANTS A CHEVY NOW ,MANY BELIEVE IF ITS NOT A CHEVY ITS NOT A LO-LO.IVE ALWAYS HAD CHEVY'S BUT NOW I HAVE A FORD,HOMIE LOWRIDING IS WHAT YOU MAKE YOUR CAR TO BE...NO MATTER WHAT MAKE OR MODEL.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

your putting words in my mouth i never said if you owned a ford product you werent a lowrider i know this your right back in the day it didnt matter if it had 5.20s and supremes you were good to go im saying right now these are the only frame on rwd platform being manufatured so 20 years from now will a 95 crown vic replace somethinlg like a gbody ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que??


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2007, 09:50 PM~8393028
> *que que??
> *


go to sleep, crackhead!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 25 2007, 11:52 PM~8393044
> *go to sleep, crackhead!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I THINK EVERYTHING HAS TO CHANGE WITH THE TIME'S...BUT I THINK THAT A 64 IMPALA SHOULDN'T GO WITH A 07 TAHOE ON 26'S....OR SHOULD A 64 IMPALA ON 24'S EVEN COME CLOSE TO A LOWRIDER SHOW....

BUT YET YOU CAN'T DEFINE WHAT A LO-LO REALLY IS OR WHAT MAKES YOU A LOWRIDER...THAT DOESN'T REALLY HAVE ONE SET DEFINITION....IT'S ALL IN THE EYE'S OF THE BEHOLDER...

AND AS FAR AS CRUISING WE ALL WOULD LIKE FOR US TO BE ABLE TO CRUISE LIKE IT USED TO BE BUT UNLESS WE ALL UNITE AND CHANGE THE WAY PEOPLE LOOK AT US LOWRIDERS THINGS WILL REMAIN THE SAME....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8392942
> *your putting words in my mouth i never said if you owned a ford product you werent a lowrider i know this your right back in the day it didnt matter if it had 5.20s and supremes you were good to go im saying right now these are the only frame on rwd platform being manufatured so 20 years from now will a 95 crown vic replace somethinlg like a gbody ?
> *


WELL IF PEAPLE WOULD STOP SALLING ALL THERE RIDES TO JAPAN MAYBE THERE WILL STILL BE A FUTURE LOWRIDER FOR OUR YOUNGTERS ,BUT ONE DAY ITS GOIN TO GET TO THE POINT THAT JAPAN WILL HAVE MORE LO-LO'S THEN AMERICA,AND MAYBE SO ALL THERE WILL BE LEFT ARE CARS WITH 22''24'' TIRES AND RIMS AND AS HIGH AS A 4X4 :angry: 













:twak:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 09:45 PM~8392275
> *i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE A HO. WHAT TYPE OF SHIT IS THAT TO WORRY ABOUT? HALF YOU FOOLS LOOK INTO THIS SHIT TOO DEEP. YOU SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT THE STATE OF OUR FARMS AND CROPS. ABOUT HOW GENETICALLY MODIFIED SEEDS HAVE REPLACED ORGANIC SEEDS; HOW SEED BANKS AREN'T BEING MAINTAINED THUS ELMINATING ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO GO BACK TO ORGANIC FARMING ONCE CROSS POLLINATION SPREADS. THIS SHIT CAN HAVE AN ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE ORGANS AND REPRODUCTIVE CAPABILITIES OF YOUR KIDS. THAT'S SOME SHIT TO BE WORRIED ABOUT. 

IF ALL THESE WEENIES REALLY CARE ABOUT THUGGERY AND LOWRIDING, NEXT TIME YOU AT A CAR SHOW, BITCH SLAP EVERY ASS HOLE WITH TONY MONTANA, TONY SOPRANO, OR AL CAPONE MURALED ON THEIR TRUNK. THEN, SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF ANYONE WHO HAS MURALS OF GUNS, NAKED WOMEN, AND OTHER OBSCENE SHIT. INSTEAD OF STANDING THERE WITH YOUR HEADS UP YOUR ASSES AND BEING LIKE "OH SHIT DAWG, THAT SHIT IS SIIIIICCCKKKKKKK", THINK ABOUT WHAT MOST CIVILIZED FOLKS THINK WHEN THEY SEE THAT SHIT. OH, MY BAD, YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT THEY THINK? WELL THEN DON'T CRY WHEN PEOPLE SAY LOWRIDERS ARE BAD. BY THE WAY, I'VE NEVER GOTTEN FLAK FOR THAT SHIT.

IN 20 YEARS FROM NOW, THERE WILL BE A LOT MORE LOWRIDER ESCALADES, TAHOES, NAVIGATORS, AND EXPEDITIONS. WHY NOT? AND YES, THERE WILL BE MORE FORD PRODUCTS. IT WILL BE SOCIALLY ACCEPTABLE TO LIFT A CROWN VIC. THEN SOME ASS HOLE WILL START A NEW TREND BY LIFTING A NEW MODEL DTS. THAT SHIT WILL WORK AND EVERYONE WILL BE ON IT LIKE FLIES ON SHIT. THE TSUNAMAI FROM JAPAN THAT STRUCK ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN THE 90s HAS DIED DOWN PHENOMENALLY, SO THAT AIN'T REALLY AN ISSUE ANYMORE. OH YEAH, EURO'S WILL MAKE A RETURN AND IT WILL BE COOL TO ROLL 13s ON AN ACCORD AND GET FIX IT TICKETS EVERY TWO MONTHS.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 26 2007, 01:13 AM~8393800
> *WELL IF PEAPLE WOULD STOP SALLING ALL THERE RIDES TO JAPAN MAYBE THERE WILL STILL BE A FUTURE LOWRIDER FOR OUR YOUNGTERS ,BUT ONE DAY ITS GOIN TO  GET TO THE POINT THAT JAPAN WILL HAVE  MORE LO-LO'S THEN AMERICA,AND MAYBE SO ALL THERE WILL BE LEFT ARE  CARS WITH 22''24'' TIRES AND RIMS AND AS HIGH AS A 4X4  :angry:
> 
> :twak:
> *


ARE YOU LOCO ESE????? THE 90s ARE OVER. PLUS WHO GIVES A SHIT IF THE CARS GO TO JAPAN. PEOPLE NEED MONEY.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 02:55 AM~8394079
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A HO. WHAT TYPE OF SHIT IS THAT TO WORRY ABOUT? HALF YOU FOOLS LOOK INTO THIS SHIT TOO DEEP. YOU SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT THE STATE OF OUR FARMS AND CROPS. ABOUT HOW GENETICALLY MODIFIED SEEDS HAVE REPLACED ORGANIC SEEDS; HOW SEED BANKS AREN'T BEING MAINTAINED THUS ELMINATING ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO GO BACK TO ORGANIC FARMING ONCE CROSS POLLINATION SPREADS. THIS SHIT CAN HAVE AN ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE ORGANS AND REPRODUCTIVE CAPABILITIES OF YOUR KIDS. THAT'S SOME SHIT TO BE WORRIED ABOUT.
> 
> IF ALL THESE WEENIES REALLY CARE ABOUT THUGGERY AND LOWRIDING, NEXT TIME YOU AT A CAR SHOW, BITCH SLAP EVERY ASS HOLE WITH TONY MONTANA, TONY SOPRANO, OR AL CAPONE MURALED ON THEIR TRUNK. THEN, SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF ANYONE WHO HAS MURALS OF GUNS, NAKED WOMEN, AND OTHER OBSCENE SHIT. INSTEAD OF STANDING THERE WITH YOUR HEADS UP YOUR ASSES AND BEING LIKE "OH SHIT DAWG, THAT SHIT IS SIIIIICCCKKKKKKK", THINK ABOUT WHAT MOST CIVILIZED FOLKS THINK WHEN THEY SEE THAT SHIT. OH, MY BAD, YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT THEY THINK? WELL THEN DON'T CRY WHEN PEOPLE SAY LOWRIDERS ARE BAD. BY THE WAY, I'VE NEVER GOTTEN FLAK FOR THAT SHIT.
> ...



this shit cracks me but ur boy is right I'd be happy to be above ground and not getting chased by the terminator machine than worry bout that. Hell might even be some new co. that noone ever heard of peeps be rollin in. just like technology the shit is gonna change an evolve so fast we wont recognize shit anyway. so pimp ur shit tomorrow, this weekend and for as long as u can before it's ova.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jul 26 2007, 03:06 AM~8394096
> *this shit cracks me but ur boy is right I'd be happy to be above ground and not getting chased by the terminator machine than worry bout that.  Hell might even be some new co. that noone ever heard of peeps be rollin in.  just like technology the shit is gonna change an evolve so fast we wont recognize shit anyway. so pimp ur shit tomorrow, this weekend and for as long as u can before it's ova.
> *


YEAH, ONCE CARS START FLYING, ONLY A DIPSHIT WOULD WANT TO LOWRIDE. 

VINNY RAMIREZ - "AYE HOMIE, MY RANFLA IS OG"

LESTER BROWN - "WOW, YOUR NICE ARCHAIC CAR CAN HOP.......LOOK AT MY 2043 FORDYOTA CROWN AVALON.........IT CAN GET TO 300FT IN 5.6 SECONDS. KICK ROCKS OLE SPACE BITCH WEENIE".


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 01:55 AM~8394079
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A HO. WHAT TYPE OF SHIT IS THAT TO WORRY ABOUT? HALF YOU FOOLS LOOK INTO THIS SHIT TOO DEEP. YOU SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT THE STATE OF OUR FARMS AND CROPS. ABOUT HOW GENETICALLY MODIFIED SEEDS HAVE REPLACED ORGANIC SEEDS; HOW SEED BANKS AREN'T BEING MAINTAINED THUS ELMINATING ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO GO BACK TO ORGANIC FARMING ONCE CROSS POLLINATION SPREADS. THIS SHIT CAN HAVE AN ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE ORGANS AND REPRODUCTIVE CAPABILITIES OF YOUR KIDS. THAT'S SOME SHIT TO BE WORRIED ABOUT.
> 
> IF ALL THESE WEENIES REALLY CARE ABOUT THUGGERY AND LOWRIDING, NEXT TIME YOU AT A CAR SHOW, BITCH SLAP EVERY ASS HOLE WITH TONY MONTANA, TONY SOPRANO, OR AL CAPONE MURALED ON THEIR TRUNK. THEN, SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF ANYONE WHO HAS MURALS OF GUNS, NAKED WOMEN, AND OTHER OBSCENE SHIT. INSTEAD OF STANDING THERE WITH YOUR HEADS UP YOUR ASSES AND BEING LIKE "OH SHIT DAWG, THAT SHIT IS SIIIIICCCKKKKKKK", THINK ABOUT WHAT MOST CIVILIZED FOLKS THINK WHEN THEY SEE THAT SHIT. OH, MY BAD, YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT THEY THINK? WELL THEN DON'T CRY WHEN PEOPLE SAY LOWRIDERS ARE BAD. BY THE WAY, I'VE NEVER GOTTEN FLAK FOR THAT SHIT.
> ...





> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian+Jul 26 2007, 01:57 AM~8394083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THEM CALI IMAGE ******* FOR YA ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THEY HAVE NOTHING TO FUCKEN DO WITH WHAT NEXT AMAZING COCKSUCKING ASIAN U GONNA SAY THAT MR SHADES WILL BRING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO A BETTER STANDING??


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

This topic is great..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

13x7s will look sweet on Chinese cars.


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

QUICK NOTE, TRUE LOWRIDERS LOWRIDE FOREVER. NOW THERS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR RIDERS BUT THEY JUST JUMP FROM ONE FAD TO ANOTHER. THATS WHEN IT GOES DOWN THE DRAIN. I HATE MUTHA FUKKAS THAT JUST DO THINGS CAUSE EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT. MORE THAN HALF OF THESE FOOLS ON LIL AINT EVEN REAL RIDERS.

LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A CUT CAR ON 13s ITS AN ACTUALL WAY OF LIFE
YOU LIVE IT YOU DIE IT :yes:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROGGY405_@Jul 26 2007, 10:20 AM~8395194
> *QUICK NOTE, TRUE LOWRIDERS LOWRIDE FOREVER. NOW THERS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR RIDERS BUT THEY JUST JUMP FROM ONE FAD TO ANOTHER.  THATS WHEN IT GOES DOWN THE DRAIN. I HATE MUTHA FUKKAS THAT JUST DO THINGS CAUSE EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT. MORE THAN HALF OF THESE FOOLS ON LIL AINT EVEN REAL RIDERS.
> 
> LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A CUT CAR ON 13s ITS AN ACTUALL WAY OF LIFE
> ...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

U GUYS HAVE TO REMEMBER ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE THIS RUNNING THROUGH THEM LIKE BLOOD,,,OTHERS DONT TAKE IT SERIOUS AND ARE DOING IT FOR JUST SOMETHING TO DO OR PASS TIME..BUT AS FAR AS THUGGERY AND ALL THAT SHIT GOES....REMEMBER ONE THING..U CAN CONTROL THEY TYPE OF PEOPLE WHO YOU ASSOCIAT WITH..IF THEIR TROUBLE STAY AWAY FROM THEM.I MEAN EVERYONE HAS A OPINION.DOC HAS BEEN AROUND A VERY LOING TIME AND HE HAS SEEN,TALKED TO,AND PAINTED ALOT OF CARS.HE HAS SEEN ALOT MORE THAN WE HAVE.


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROGGY405_@Jul 26 2007, 08:20 AM~8395194
> *QUICK NOTE, TRUE LOWRIDERS LOWRIDE FOREVER. NOW THERS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR RIDERS BUT THEY JUST JUMP FROM ONE FAD TO ANOTHER.  THATS WHEN IT GOES DOWN THE DRAIN. I HATE MUTHA FUKKAS THAT JUST DO THINGS CAUSE EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT. MORE THAN HALF OF THESE FOOLS ON LIL AINT EVEN REAL RIDERS.
> 
> LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A CUT CAR ON 13s ITS AN ACTUALL WAY OF LIFE
> YOU LIVE IT YOU DIE IT :yes:*




thats right homie... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ALSO TO ME LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE WITH ME AND MOST OF THE PEOPLE IM AROUND,I THINK IF PEOPLE REALLY ACTUALLY STOPPED TAKING THIS SO SERIOUS AND BEING SO GOD DAM COMPETITVE AND JUST ENJOY THE LIFESTYLE,HELP EACH OTHER AND GET ALONG IT WOULD BE SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY ITS A WAY OF LIFE, BUT I DON'T SEE THAT SHIT. HOW IS IT A WAY OF LIFE???? BEING A MORMON IS A WAY OF LIFE. BEING AN ASSHOLE IS A WAY OF LIFE. BEING CHEAP IS A WAY OF LIFE. THESE ARE THINGS THAT AFFECT EVERY ASPECT OF YOUR DAY TO DAY INTERACTIONS. HOW DOES A CAR DO THAT? WHAT, YOU EAT CARNA ASADA INSTEAD OF THAT USUAL ONION SOUP MOM MAKES? YOU GET A TATTOO OF THE LRM LOGO? MAYBE YOU SPEND A LOT OF TIME WORKING ON YOUR CAR, AND YOU ENJOY ROLLING IT. MAYBE YOU'D NEVER ROLL ANY CUSTOM CAR OTHER THAN A LOWRIDER, BUT IS THAT REALLY A LIFESTYLE? DON'T TELL ME SOME SHIT LIKE "TAC WOULDN'T KNOW" OR THAT "IF YOU GOTTA ASK, THEN YOU JUST DON'T KNOW". I THINK ITS A BIT TACKY, THATS ALL.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 26 2007, 07:28 AM~8394529
> *THATS THEM CALI IMAGE ******* FOR YA ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THEY HAVE NOTHING TO FUCKEN DO WITH WHAT NEXT AMAZING COCKSUCKING ASIAN U GONNA SAY THAT MR SHADES WILL BRING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO A BETTER STANDING??
> *


YES


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lowrider is what you make it for yourself. If you want to hop your car...hop your car. If you want to bury your car on the ground....cut the coils down. If you want to cruise the streets....cruise the streets. If you want to just go to car shows....go to car shows. Do what you want to do and be happy with it. There are lots of different opinions on "how to lowrider".


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 26 2007, 11:10 AM~8396026
> *Lowrider is what you make it for yourself.    If you want to hop your car...hop your car.   If you want to bury your car on the ground....cut the coils down.  If you want to cruise the streets....cruise the streets.  If you want to just go to car shows....go to car shows.  Do what you want to do and be happy with it.  There are lots of different opinions on "how to lowrider".
> *


PLUS IT AIN'T LIKE EVERYONE OWNS A BUMPERLESS PIECE OF SHIT HOPPER (ALTHOUGH SOME FOLKS SURE ARE MAKING SOME CLEAN HOPPERS AGAIN LIKE IN THE 90s). ITS JUST THAT THE VIDEOS SENSATIONALIZE THAT SHIT A LOT MORE THAN WHATS REALLY OUT THERE. SOME SHIT HAS CHANGED, BUT IMO, CHANGED FOR THE BETTER. I LIKE SEEING FRONT TIRES POKE INSTEAD OF TUCKING LIKE THEY USE TOO.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 26 2007, 06:44 AM~8394591
> *13x7s will look sweet on Chinese cars.
> *


:barf:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 26 2007, 02:05 PM~8396503
> *:barf:
> *


How about Supremes and 5.20s on Indian cars? :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 10:07 AM~8395986
> *PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY ITS A WAY OF LIFE, BUT I DON'T SEE THAT SHIT. HOW IS IT A WAY OF LIFE???? BEING A MORMON IS A WAY OF LIFE. BEING AN ASSHOLE IS A WAY OF LIFE. BEING CHEAP IS A WAY OF LIFE. THESE ARE THINGS THAT AFFECT EVERY ASPECT OF YOUR DAY TO DAY INTERACTIONS. HOW DOES A CAR DO THAT? </span>WHAT, YOU EAT CARNA ASADA INSTEAD OF THAT USUAL ONION SOUP MOM MAKES? YOU GET A TATTOO OF THE LRM LOGO? MAYBE YOU SPEND A LOT OF TIME WORKING ON YOUR CAR, AND YOU ENJOY ROLLING IT. MAYBE YOU'D NEVER ROLL ANY CUSTOM CAR OTHER THAN A LOWRIDER, BUT IS THAT REALLY A LIFESTYLE? DON'T TELL ME SOME SHIT LIKE "TAC WOULDN'T KNOW" OR THAT "IF YOU GOTTA ASK, THEN YOU JUST DON'T KNOW". I THINK ITS A BIT TACKY, THATS ALL.
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>CUZ IT'S NOT THE CAR HOMIE THAT MAKES US LOWRIDERS OR GIVES US THIS WAY OF LIFE...TO ME LOWRIDING IS A SUBJECT THATS IN MY LIFE 24/7 IT'S ALWAYS AROUND ME...I'M ALWAYS TALKING TO PEOPLE WHO ARE IN IT ALSO...PLUS U JUST HAVE TO FEEL THE LOVE FOR THIS LIFESTYLE...


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 27 2007, 02:07 AM~8403526
> *CUZ IT'S NOT THE CAR HOMIE THAT MAKES US LOWRIDERS OR GIVES US THIS WAY OF LIFE...TO ME LOWRIDING IS A SUBJECT THATS IN MY LIFE 24/7 IT'S ALWAYS AROUND ME...I'M ALWAYS TALKING TO PEOPLE WHO ARE IN IT ALSO...PLUS U JUST HAVE TO FEEL THE LOVE FOR THIS LIFESTYLE...
> *


YEAH, BUT YOU ALWAYS GOT MILK IN YOUR GLASS, TUMMY AND FRIDGE TOO.....DOES THAT MEAN YOU LIVE A DAIRY LIFESTYLE :dunno:

I THINK PEOPLE GET TO LOVEY DOVEY WHEN THEY TALK ABOUT LOWRIDING. I THINKS IT CORNY. I RIDE ALL THE TIME. I ROLL MY SHIT EVERYWHERE. BUT I GOT SO MUCH OTHER SHIT IN MY LIFE I WOULDN'T SAY ITS MY LIFESTYLE. IF YOU A GANGSTER, YOU LIVE THAT GANGSTER LIFESTYLE WITH A THUG MENTALITY. IF YOU A ALTRUISTIC GIVING PERSON, YOU LIVE A LIFESTYLE OF ALWAYS HELPING PEOPLE. AND IF YOU A VENTURE CAPITALIST, YOU LIVE THAT HIGH CLASS LIFESTYLE WHERE YOU BUY THE BEST, DRIVE THE BEST, WEAR THE BEST, EAT THE BEST, AND FUCK THE BEST. I DON'T SEE HOW SO MANY PEOPLE CAN CLAIM THAT LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE. IT DON'T ALTER YOUR MENTALITY LIKE THE WAY SOME OF THE ABOVE THINGS DO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 07:45 PM~8392275
> *i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?
> *


So whats wrong with Fords. Do you even own A Lowrider or Classic to know whats the Difference. Come down to the San Fernando Valley or L.A. and you see all the Lowriderz Cruzin.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 25 2007, 11:13 PM~8393800
> *WELL IF PEAPLE WOULD STOP SALLING ALL THERE RIDES TO JAPAN MAYBE THERE WILL STILL BE A FUTURE LOWRIDER FOR OUR YOUNGTERS ,BUT ONE DAY ITS GOIN TO  GET TO THE POINT THAT JAPAN WILL HAVE  MORE LO-LO'S THEN AMERICA,AND MAYBE SO ALL THERE WILL BE LEFT ARE  CARS WITH 22''24'' TIRES AND RIMS AND AS HIGH AS A 4X4  :angry:
> 
> :twak:
> *


Well Said Vato. You knew what I was Thinking. These days everyone just want to make money off there cars then to show there pride.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jul 27 2007, 05:45 AM~8403681
> *So whats wrong with Fords. Do you even own A Lowrider or Classic to know whats the Difference. Come down to the San Fernando Valley or L.A. and you see all the Lowriderz Cruzin.....
> *


Nothing wrong with Fords. This point has been made before: GM and Chrysler, nobody but Ford makes full-size, full-frame RWD cars suitable for lowriding anymore.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont really like any of the radical cars


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 nice topic, lowriding isnt about what type of ride u have its the love and passion u put into it that makes it a lowrider u can have 50gs in your impala but how does that make you a better lowrider than a someone who only puts 5gs in his cutlass??? but you both share the same love right?? RESPECT is what it comes down to and we all can appreciate eachothers rides, to understand lowriding is a difficult thing to interpet to people who are just starting out just because its cool RIGHT NOW :uh: , i started with model cars of course :biggrin: and now i plan on getting my sons into lowrider bikes because thats how i think lowriding is going to live on by passing it down to the next generation of true lowriders, and lowriding isnt a trend to some it is a way of life....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 26 2007, 12:13 AM~8393800
> *WELL IF PEAPLE WOULD STOP SALLING ALL THERE RIDES TO JAPAN MAYBE THERE WILL STILL BE A FUTURE LOWRIDER FOR OUR YOUNGTERS ,BUT ONE DAY ITS GOIN TO  GET TO THE POINT THAT JAPAN WILL HAVE  MORE LO-LO'S THEN AMERICA,AND MAYBE SO ALL THERE WILL BE LEFT ARE  CARS WITH 22''24'' TIRES AND RIMS AND AS HIGH AS A 4X4  :angry:
> 
> :twak:
> *


who else gonna buy a 45k impala or a 20k gbody theyre are other cars out there that arent euros


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WELL I THINK IT'S STILL ABOUT CRUISIN WIT YA GIRL , HOMIE OR HOODRATS....THATS JUS ONE MANS PERCEPTION.. WHO LIVES UP NORTH AND RECIEVED THE WATERED DOWN VERSION OF LOWRIDING.... 

AND AINT NOTHIN WRONG WITH SELLIN A CAR OR 2 TO JAPAN... 40K FOR A CAR.. WHY NOT.. SELL FOR 40 AND BUILD 2 IMPALAS NOW..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't worry traditional Lowriding ain't going nowhere. Imperials is here to stay!!!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Jul 28 2007, 07:48 AM~8412863
> *:0 nice topic, lowriding isnt about what type of ride u have its the love and passion u put into it that makes it a lowrider u can have 50gs in your impala but how does that make you a better lowrider than a someone who only puts 5gs in his cutlass??? but you both share the same love right?? RESPECT is what it comes down to and we all can appreciate eachothers rides, to understand lowriding is a difficult thing to interpet to people who are just starting out just because its cool RIGHT NOW :uh: , i started with model cars of course  :biggrin: and now i plan on getting my sons into lowrider bikes because thats how i think lowriding is going to live on by passing it down to the next generation of true lowriders, and lowriding isnt a trend to some it is a way of life....
> *


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2007, 05:02 PM~8414844
> *Don't worry traditional Lowriding ain't going nowhere. Imperials is here to stay!!!
> *


YEAH, WELL SO IS CALI IMAGE. WE BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A WHILE. CHECK FOR US. ACT LIKE YOU KNOW BOI.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2007, 08:02 PM~8415965
> *YEAH, WELL SO IS CALI IMAGE. WE BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A WHILE. CHECK FOR US. ACT LIKE YOU KNOW BOI.
> *


 link?


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 08:45 PM~8392275
> *i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?
> *



watch truucha and all you see is loud mouth shit talkers betting big money u know theyr asses didnt earn the legit way 
:uh: 



like ive said before the culture revolves around drugs and gangbanging


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 28 2007, 08:20 PM~8416093
> *watch truucha  and all you see is loud mouth  shit talkers  betting big money u know theyr asses didnt earn the legit way
> :uh:
> like ive said before  the culture revolves around drugs and gangbanging
> *


 Or maybe gangbanging revolves around us? think about it.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 28 2007, 09:20 PM~8416093
> *watch truucha  and all you see is loud mouth  shit talkers  betting big money u know theyr asses didnt earn the legit way
> :uh:
> like ive said before  the culture revolves around drugs and gangbanging
> *


I wont say all of them but, I know that a few of them are into drug dealing. The only thing I don't like is when they talk down on someone knowing what they do behind the scene.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2007, 09:26 PM~8416119
> *Or maybe gangbanging revolves around us? think about it.
> *


As far as gangbanging goes, down here in the chi, I know alot of ex bangers who quit that life for lowridering. Now on the flip side of that coin, alot of lowriders cant cruise certain streets because of the bangers and it is not because the lowrider himself is a banger or exbanger but, because the bangers like to get stupid and try to fuck up the homies ride just for cruising it.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2007, 08:26 PM~8416119
> *Or maybe gangbanging revolves around us? think about it.
> *


lol 

remember lowriding was created in the ghettos same place as gangbanging


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 28 2007, 09:20 PM~8416093
> *watch truucha  and all you see is loud mouth  shit talkers  betting big money u know theyr asses didnt earn the legit way
> :uh:
> like ive said before  the culture revolves around drugs and gangbanging
> *


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH. 

BUNCH A BITCH ASS BRUVA'S OUT THERE DESTROYIN COMMUNITES BY PUSHING DRUGS, AND THEN THEY PUT TOGETHER A SUPER DUPER CLEAN RIDE, AND ALL THE COCK SUCKERS BE LIKE, "YO DAWG, YOUR LOWRIDER INSPIRES ME." TALK ABOUT SOME BULLSHIT.

MIND YOU, A LOT OF FOLKS BE PUTTING TOGETHER RIDES WITH LEGIT 9 - 5 JOBS. I CAN RESPECT THAT AND WHATEVER THAT PERSON CONTRIBUTES. 

I AGREE WITH YOU TO A CERTAIN EXTENT ABOUT FRUITS OF THE POISONOUS TREE SHOULD NOT BE EMBRACED BY THE COMMUNITY. CATCH 22.


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 29 2007, 01:53 AM~8417792
> *AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH.
> 
> BUNCH A BITCH ASS BRUVA'S OUT THERE DESTROYIN COMMUNITES BY PUSHING DRUGS, AND THEN THEY PUT TOGETHER A SUPER DUPER CLEAN RIDE, AND ALL THE COCK SUCKERS BE LIKE, "YO DAWG, YOUR LOWRIDER INSPIRES ME." TALK ABOUT SOME BULLSHIT.
> ...



CHECK THIS OUT VATO........EVERYONE DOES THERE JALE DIFFERENT.THE WAY YOU AND I DO OUR SHIT IS THE WAY WE DO OUR SHIT..... EVERYONE DOES THERE RANFLA DIFFERENT..WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO IS FUCK WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING AND TAKE CARE OF YO SHIT CAUSE IT IS GONNA HAPPEN WEITHER YOU AND I LIKE IT OR NOT.........WE CAN'T STOP IT..........BUT BY WORRYING BOUT NICCAS JUST MAKE EM LAUGH HOMIE SO DON'T SWEAT IT.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 10:07 AM~8395986
> *PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY ITS A WAY OF LIFE, REAL LOWRIDER!!!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 29 2007, 01:53 AM~8417792
> *AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH.
> 
> BUNCH A BITCH ASS BRUVA'S OUT THERE DESTROYIN COMMUNITES BY PUSHING DRUGS, AND THEN THEY PUT TOGETHER A SUPER DUPER CLEAN RIDE, AND ALL THE COCK SUCKERS BE LIKE, "YO DAWG, YOUR LOWRIDER INSPIRES ME." TALK ABOUT SOME BULLSHIT.
> ...


You guys with jobs and shit...gimmie a break. I have a job too but don't think we're any better than any of the homies slangin' dope. Matter of fact we don't deserve any more respect than they do...real talk. Check this out....

Me and you gotta job right? I don't know about you but me and many of the raza, brown, black, white...don't matter spend obscene amounts of cash into our cars from our paychecks. We go w/o all kinds of shit, neglect our own kids to some points, neglects our wives just to build a car and buy car parts from some foriengn company. Not only that, we don't spend our money on community service plans, functions, charities or anything. Instead we're being selfish. I bet some of y'all won't even get your girls nails done just so you can but a tire or something. I know y'all do. I do this and I been around you guys for over 20 fucking years. *And y'all think you ain't causing no harm, but in reality your neglecting the community and being selfish. Which is it's own kind of violence.
*
So don't give me that "we're hard working and respectable and their not" crap. If anything, you should shut your mouth and peep game because you never had to slang dope, had the balls to be on the corner slangin' worrying about a base head jackin' you or anything out of necessity. The homies did this because they either had to or were tired and didn't want to be walikn around like a bum or both. 

_*Basically, we with jobs ain't got no room to talk until we stop being so materialistic and selfish and spend our money wisely for the benefit of the people and community.*_ Every time I buy a part for my car, which is usually expensive, I think about my dad going to the swap meet all day selling junk coming home with maybe $30.00 just to feed me. Now I fuck money off like no problem and he's dead. This shit bothers me now that I'm conscious of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2007, 07:26 PM~8416119
> *Or maybe gangbanging revolves around us? think about it.
> *


GangBangers And lowriders are Seprate. If im a gangbanger doesnt mean i became one because of lowriders, Or vice versa. Thats stupid. Gangbangers were the ones that were always luking for trouble. And Back in the days lowriders were just about showing pride in there cars. I use to Gangbang with my homies cuz we all were in tha same Varrio. So we claim it and that made us. 
Read this and tell me where does it say cuz of lowriders there gangbangers. Heres the site and a few sentences. http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/ganglandexpress/page6.html

Barrio Pacoima or Pacas may not be the oldest, but it is by far the largest barrio, in numbers, in the valley. One of the reasons they are so large is because they are so fragmented, or diversified. They have at least 20 cliques ir sub-barrios, with a minimum of 50 members. With this method even if you dont want to join one clique theirs at least three other cliques that will fit your criteria. And some of the sub-barrios have cliques with in them, like Project Boys and Latin Times. They may be one of the most fragmented barrios in LA with their seperate origins hard to trace. The hardest one to figure out is Pacoima Flats, wich claims allegiance to some other Pacoimas, yet still claims allegiance to the Flats. Latin Times apparently only claims Pacoima because of geography, not getting along with many of the other Pacoima cliques. Some of the cliques like Vaughn Street may have started out as a seperate barrio, joined Pacoima, ended up not getting along with some Pacoimas, but refused to stop claiming Pacoima. They are mainly divided into Boys and Locos cliques, wich originally did not get along with eachother. It is said that the Boys were all on the East Side of the tracks and the Locos were all on the West Side of the tracks, but this is obviously not true. There are Boys cliques on the WS and Locos cliques on the ES. Now some of the worst rivalries in Pacoima are between Boys cliques, The Pierce and the PJS. Most of the Locos get along, however. Their are some Pacoimas wich are not Locos or Boys Criminals, Latin Times, Vaughn St, and a variety of Street cliques. Saying Pacoima isnt saying one thing, unless your their rival. The original Pacoima is refered to as the Treces, wich had a click called Tinys and Locos wich were combined to make Brown Stoner Locos, but now there is apparently a Tinys click again. San Fernando and Pacoima is probably the longest going rivalry in the valley. I heard once that it started along time ago, probably in the 30s or earlier, when a man from Pacoima stole a horse from a man in San Fernando, and when the people from San Fernado found out they got the man from Pacoima and hung him with no trial, so the people from Pacoima retaliated and so on. I have heard this story in both directions though, so it is hard to tell, but it was bound to happen. Pacoima, mainly the PJs, has absorbed alot of crews, with the biggest one probably being HPR. They have scattered members throughout the valley but they do not openly try to expand. If you count them as one barrio they are by far the largest in the valley.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

And thinking into this, if your not black and/or have not studied about the history of African Americans here in America from the days of slavery to the civil rights movent in the 60's all the way to the 80's crack explosion you should not judge anyone slangin' that is black. Some of you chicanos and whites don't even know what "Chicano" or "Caucasian" means or shit about your own people , let alone black folks in neighborhoods you never been in or been affiliated with.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jul 29 2007, 03:00 AM~8417895
> *GangBangers And lowriders are Seprate. If im a gangbanger doesnt mean i became one because of lowriders, Or vice versa. Thats stupid. Gangbangers were the ones that were always luking for trouble. And Back in the days lowriders were just about showing pride in there cars. I use to Gangbang with my homies cuz we all were in tha same Varrio. So we claim it and that made us.
> Read this and tell me where does it say cuz of lowriders there gangbangers. Heres the site and a few sentences. http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/ganglandexpress/page6.html
> 
> ...


 I cant speak on your hood homeboy. I can speak on mine. Most of that above don't have nothing to do with Lowriding. If i'm wrong..enlighten me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:04 AM~8417900
> *And thinking into this, if your not black and/or have not studied about the history of African Americans here in America from the days of slavery to the civil rights movent in the 60's all the way to the 80's crack explosion you should not judge anyone slangin' that is black. Some of you chicanos and whites don't even know what "Chicano" or "Caucasian" means or shit about your own people , let alone black folks in neighborhoods you never been in or been affiliated with. Shit, most you weenies can't even pulls a black woman or are too shy and scared what your people might think...stfu!
> *


I do. All tha way since my Great Grandmother fought with Zapata in tha war. And I have proof Pictures of my grandmother. Pics are so old you cant remove tha Plastic on them. When you have those kinds of blood lines, You have to read up on your pass of where you came from. I dont call myself "Chicano" IM MEXICAN TIL THA DAY I DIE!!!!
Orgullo Mexicano, Por Vida.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jul 29 2007, 03:14 AM~8417913
> *I do. All tha way since my Great Grandmother fought with Zapata in tha war. And I have proof Pictures of my grandmother. Pics are so old you cant remove tha Plastic on them. When you have those kinds of blood lines, You have to read up on your pass of where you came from. I dont call myself "Chicano" IM MEXICAN TIL THA DAY I DIE!!!!
> Orgullo Mexicano, Por Vida.
> *


 So you know your culture, what about a black man's? I'm not trying to be argumentative..only stressing a point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:08 AM~8417905
> *I cant speak on your hood homeboy. I can speak on mine. Most of that above don't have nothing to do with Lowriding. If i'm wrong..enlighten me.
> *


Exactly. When these gang were created. They had nothing to do with lowriding. One of my Uncles were one of the guys that created one of these Gangs. All it was were Young Mexicans fighting Other Mexicans. And in one of these gangs called PKKB, Pacoima Knock Knock Boys was one of the gangs that had a black guy in it. An i still remember him. He grew up in the Hood with us. He was one of us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:17 AM~8417916
> *So you know your culture, what about a black man's? I'm not trying to be argumentative..only stressing a point.
> *


Yeah, And i also know about there gangs and stuff. I know my shit before i speak. Im not like these youngsters that just want to shave there heads cuz its the style. I have read about the blacks and there history i also have that movie called. "Redemption" with Jamie Fox playing as Tookie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jul 29 2007, 03:20 AM~8417920
> *Exactly. When these gang were created. They had nothing to do with lowriding. One of my Uncles were one of the guys that created one of these Gangs. All it was were Young Mexicans fighting Other Mexicans. And in one of these gangs called PKKB, Pacoima Knock Knock Boys was one of the gangs that had a black guy in it. An i still remember him. He grew up in the Hood with us. He was one of us.
> *


Thats your hood. Not mine. This is a relative debate.

Here in South Central, we had the Brims, Mau Maus, Slauson boys, etc...All them we're Lowridin in the 60's and 70's on Cragers going to the House Of Chrome here in the hood. . All them were Gangsters too. Blood and Crips started to combat them but eventually they became gangsters too. But they got into Lowriding too.

This is my hood and it's history. Yours obviously is different. 

Again, Some can speak on the blacks, some can speak on the Mexicans, some can speak on their hood. You won't never catch me speakin' on somebody else
's hood. 

The nice thing about all this is knowing how big lowriding really is.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

YALL TAKIN IT TO FAR
LOWRIDING WILL ALWAYS BE LOWRIDING
WAY OF LIFE SOME MAY SAY OR JUST SOME THING THAT SOMEONE LIKE TO DO WITH HIS MONEY AND TIME
FUCK GANGS AND ALL THAT SHIT IT AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH IT JUST PEPS THET IN A GANG LIKES LOWRIDING TOO
AND BOUT DRUG DEALERS WELL....
YOU GOT TO GET PAID...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going to sleep in a minute.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:29 AM~8417934
> *Thats your hood. Not mine. This is a relative debate.
> 
> Here in South Central, we had the Brims, Mau Maus, Slauson boys, etc...All them we're Lowridin in the 60's and 70's on Cragers going to the House Of Chrome here in the hood.  . All them were Gangsters too. Blood and Crips started to combat them but eventually they became gangsters too. But they got into Lowriding too.
> ...


True, True on that. And thats the thing with these youngsters that come out to our world of lowridering thinking they know all tha facts. When they dont. Every hood is different, Thats what makes tha world go round. Its in our blood line cuz thats where we came from. I didnt come from a high class area where theres no gangs or cruzing, I was in the middle of all of it. We had to adapt and learn your suroundings.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Right on. These people need to listen or ask questions instead of talkin' out the side of their neck.

Good talkin to you homeboy. Much respect


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:43 AM~8417959
> *Right on. These people need to listen or ask questions instead of talkin' out the side of their neck.
> 
> Good talkin to you homeboy. Much respect
> *


Same to you too, Homie.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:46 AM~8417883
> *You guys with jobs and shit...gimmie a break. I have a job too but don't think we're any better than any of the homies slangin' dope. Matter of fact we don't deserve any more respect than they do...real talk. Check this out....
> 
> Me and you gotta job right? I don't know about you but me and many of the raza, brown, black, white...don't matter spend obscene amounts of cash into our cars from our paychecks. We go w/o all kinds of shit, neglect our own kids to some points, neglects our wives just to build a car and buy car parts from some foriengn company.  Not only that, we don't spend our money on community service plans, functions, charities or anything. Instead we're being selfish. I bet some of y'all won't even get your girls nails done just so you can but a tire or something. I know y'all do. I do this and I been around you guys for over 20 fucking years. And y'all think you ain't causing no harm, but in reality your neglecting the community and being selfish. Which is it's own kind of violence.
> ...



PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND WHAT SOME PEOPLE DO TO SURVIVE WHETHER ITS LEGIT OR NOT. WE ALL HUSTLE ONE WAY OR ANOTHER I THINK PEOPLE ARE QUICK TO JUDGE OTHER PEOPLE UNTIL YOU WALK IN THEIR SHOES. AS FAR AS BEING MATERLIESTIC WHEN YOU BREAK IT DOWN YOUR RIGHT I HAVE LOST RELATIONSHIPS FREINDSHIPS OVER CAR BUILDING AND SOMETIMES I WONDER IF ITS EVEN WORTH IT. WHEN I WAS YOUNGER BUILDING BIKES I WANTED TO BE THE BEST AND IT CARRIED ON TO CARS NOW I SIT BACK AND ALL I WANT TO DO IS PUT IT TOGETHER MY TRUCK SO MY GIRL AND MY NIECES CAN GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ITS FUNNY HOW PRIORITIES CHANGE AS YOU GET OLDER AND WISER AS FAR AS LOWRIDING GOES I DO THINK ITS IN THE HEART ND IT CARRIES OVER WITH YOU WHITH WHAT EVER YOU DO THIS IS WHY WHEN YOU GO TO PICNICS SHOWS ETC YOU SEE GUYS WITH MUSTANGS, HARLEYS SUVS, ETC EVEN THOUGH THEY DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER THEY ARE THERE BECAUSE THEY FEEL AT HOME WITH THE REST OF THE CRUISERS


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 03:46 AM~8417883
> *You guys with jobs and shit...gimmie a break. I have a job too but don't think we're any better than any of the homies slangin' dope. Matter of fact we don't deserve any more respect than they do...real talk. Check this out....
> 
> Me and you gotta job right? I don't know about you but me and many of the raza, brown, black, white...don't matter spend obscene amounts of cash into our cars from our paychecks. We go w/o all kinds of shit, neglect our own kids to some points, neglects our wives just to build a car and buy car parts from some foriengn company.   Not only that, we don't spend our money on community service plans, functions, charities or anything. Instead we're being selfish. I bet some of y'all won't even get your girls nails done just so you can but a tire or something. I know y'all do. I do this and I been around you guys for over 20 fucking years. And y'all think you ain't causing no harm, but in reality your neglecting the community and being selfish. Which is it's own kind of violence.
> ...


TO GIVE YOU THE SHORT ANSWER; WE ARE WAY BETTER THAN THEM SCUM THAT PREY ON THE WEAK. THAT IS A RIDICULOUS ARGUMENT THAT IF ONE PUTS A CAR IN FRONT OF THE LADY'S NAILS (BETTER EXAMPLE WOULD HAVE BEEN CAR > QUALITY FAMILY TIME), THEY ARE DESTROYING THE COMMUNITY. INDIRECTLY IT CAN TAKE A TOLL ON THE FAMILY, WHICH IN TURN WOULD HAVE AN AFFECT, BUT THERE IS A NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THAT SCENARIO AND ONE WHERE A PUSHER HAS A 15 YEAR OLD SELL DRUGS TO A 13 YEAR OLD. IF YOU CAN'T SEE THAT DIFFERENCE, THEN SEE AN OPTOMETRIST. IT DON'T TAKE AWAY'S ONE RIGHT TO CALL EM "SCUM".

I KNOW ABOUT THE FEDERAL GOV'T FLOODING THE HOOD WITH DRUGS TO SEPERATE AND NEAUTRALIZE THE COMMUNITY WITH ITS GROWING PANTHER MOVEMENT AND THE GROUPS THAT HAD FORMED PRIOR. HOWEVER, TO USE THAT AS AN EXCUSE OR AS A REFERENCE POINT FOR ONE TO NOT JUDGE A SAUCY SHIT BURGER DRUG DEALER IS THE STUPIDEST SHIT. THESE PEOPLE ARE SHIT. I KNOW A LOT OF SCUM, AND I DON'T LAY EM OUT WHEN I SEE EM, BUT I ALSO DON'T PUT THEM ON A PEDESTOL AS IF THEY ARE SOMETHING TO BE ADMIRED OR EMBRACED. 

YOU CAN LOVE EM AND TRY TO UNDERSTAND THEM ALL YOU WANT, BUT WHAT THE FEDS DID IS NO EXCUSE OR REASON FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND WHY THESE GUYS ARE SHIT. TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS INSTEAD OF BLAMING IT ELSEWHERE. YEAH THEY WERE DEALT A TOUGH HAND, BUT SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA PLAY WITH THE CARDS YOU'VE BEEN DEALT, AND IF YOU DECIDE TO DEAL DRUGS CAUSE YOU A SACK OF SHIT BUM, THEN YOU DESERVE THE GRIEF. WHEN YOU ENGAGE IN SUCH AFFAIRS, YOU TAKE AWAY FROM WHAT THE RIGHTOUS MAN WORKS FOR. THUS, THE RIGHTOUS MAN IS ALWAYS BETTER.

LET ME ADD, PLEASE STOP WITH THAT "WE AIN'T GOT NO RIGHT TO JUDGE UNTIL WE GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY." ITS CALLED TAXES. SCUM SUCKER DRUG DEALERS DON'T PAY THAT SHIT. THEY ONLY MAKE THE PROBLEM WORSE, WHICH IN TURN STRESSES THE EFFICIENCY OF MY TAX DOLLAR. FURTHERMORE, DON'T ASSUME TO KNOW WHAT I DO WITH MY MONEY AND CHARITY. 

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YOU GOT YOUR VIEWS; I GOT MINE. I AM GONNA JUDGE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Jul 29 2007, 03:32 AM~8417873
> *IF YOU DON'T KNOW THEN YOU MUST NOT BE A REAL LOWRIDER!!!!
> *


BASICALLY, YOU DON'T KNOW. THATS CAUSE ITS BULLSHIT.


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROGGY405_@Jul 26 2007, 09:20 AM~8395194
> *QUICK NOTE, TRUE LOWRIDERS LOWRIDE FOREVER. NOW THERS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR RIDERS BUT THEY JUST JUMP FROM ONE FAD TO ANOTHER.  THATS WHEN IT GOES DOWN THE DRAIN. I HATE MUTHA FUKKAS THAT JUST DO THINGS CAUSE EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT. MORE THAN HALF OF THESE FOOLS ON LIL AINT EVEN REAL RIDERS.
> 
> LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A CUT CAR ON 13s ITS AN ACTUALL WAY OF LIFE
> ...



13x7 is the way to go for a true lowrider
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Its always easy to point the finger in the direction "THE SO CALLED THUG" selling dimes on some corner in the part of town thats been left to die. Business Districts redlined. The redistribution of state funds. unemployment exceeding state average. Communities designed to maintain negative economic and social dependency. Our perception of the SO CALLED DRUG DEALER is fine tuned, yet the art of perception is weak when it comes to CORPORATE THUGING. These are some of the names that show up on our paychecks. Boardroom thugs cutting millions of jobs and sending others over seas. Cutting healthcare benefits and dumping pension plans. The looting of Retirement funds and the use of 3rd world sweat shops to produce bullshit at a high ass mark up! I am in no way giving a pass to anyone contributing the destruction of our community. Images of wealth plastered on every wall in every hood with little to no means to achive it. A super clean foe at a show built in illegal business is like Ken Lay’s decision to spend $200,000 on a yacht for his wife Linda’s 2001 birthday party "while investors and employees were left with nothing."(SCAM)!!

LAST THING! There is no need to expalin to anyone what lowriding is for you! My brother taught me as a kid "No one will see what you see". So don't expect them to understand and Appreciate the Dedication and sacrifice. "A WAY OF LIFE" - "When I was growing up I looked forward to shows," remembers "Big Ed" Madrigal, perhaps the greatest automotive metalflake painter in history. "My mom would take me to a hobby shop on weekends, buy me a model and I'd go stay at my grandma's... It all started with models." An enterprising young modeler could save money on the price of admission by showing his work in the show; that's how Big Ed often got in. Lowriders always attracted a lot of attention.

The Imperials were one of the few older car clubs still cruising, they were making their name a long way from Whittier. Armando Valadez' older brother Jesse was causing quite a stir with his '63 Chevy Impala, "Gypsy Rose." The famous Walt Prey, who for years had worked with the equally regarded Bill Carter, had just set up Walt's Custom Studio in Van Nuys and was open for business.

During the summer of '71, Jesse prepped the car for paint and then hauled it over to Van Nuys for the job. "I used to cruise San Fernando, and I started talking to some of the guys, the clubs that had custom paint jobs." Jesse wanted only for the best. "There was Carter and Walt Prey. I got my '63 painted kind of orange with swirls. Then I took it back and said I wanted something different. I wanted a few roses on the car.

They decided on roses, "Mexican style" roses in the style that decorated a local Mexican restaurant. For six months, Walt labored over the '63, painstakingly adding some 40 roses to the hardtop, complemented by a paint scheme in rose-colored tones. The Impala swept local shows with its incredible paint, and was featured in the March 1972 Car Craft Magazine, a rare feat for even the finest lowriders.

But, when Jesse tried to cruise his pride and joy, taking it out on Whittier to experience the time-honored East Los Angeles tradition, tragedy struck. Jealous cruisers took a few bricks to the '63, effectively destroying it as a show car. Jesse was heart-broken, but persevered. He had other ideas for fine rides, although his longing for another flowered Impala would never leave him.

One of the most important lowrider clubs still cruising alongside the Imperials, with their commitment to quality cruisers and numbers that grew throughout the early '70s, was Groupe C.C. The Imperials had dropped to fewer than a dozen members during this time, while the Duke's, still restoring older rides at their shop just south of downtown Los Angeles--"Our specialty was installing lifts on older cars," emphasized Duke's president Fernando Ruelas--had dwindled to include mostly family members and close friends. Groupe, with their strength in numbers, and membership that transcended neighborhood and barrio borders, actually grew strong throughout the lull, keeping the spirit of cruising alive.

Eddie Flores and Paul Varela had never stressed the importance of show-quality cars, although the club was almost always represented at major Los Angeles events. Cars simply had to be clean and lowered, members attending meetings regularly and staying out of the personal conflicts that plagued what was left of the cruise. Their numbers grew to epic proportions throughout the early part of the decade, inspiring other clubs to keep cruising. Then, in 1973, Groupe pulled a stunt that shook East Los Angeles' cruising culture at its foundation.

"We earned an unofficial world record for having the longest continuous line of cruisers that belonged to the same club ever," remembers former Groupe president and UCLA Law School counselor Ed Flores. "In 1973, Groupe met at Selesian High School, and we had drivers cruising completely around the city block bumper to bumper, with another row double parked and even more members looking to get in line. Then, we began to cruise down Whittier Boulevard slowly, hundreds of cars, all members of Groupe. The line went from Brooklyn Avenue [now Cesar Chavez Avenue] all the way past Eastern Avenue and even further than that. Later on, people put the number of cars that participated that day in the hundreds... All I know for sure is, on that day, Groupe became part of the folklore of East Los Angeles."

Many of the clubs that had dwindled to only a handful of active members began to communicate and grow. Former officers contacted homeboys who had returned from Vietnam, or who had wanted to get away from the violence that had plagued the Boulevard. They talked about Groupe's triumphant cruise, about 148 placas sparkling beneath the lights of Whittier Boulevard. Jesse Valadez of the Imperials started making plans for his new '64 Impala. Fernando Ruelas contacted upholsterer Frank Rodella about a new interior for his '39. Word on the street was that lowriding was back.

"Membership dwindled to less than nine members during the late '60s and early '70s," Pharaohs C.C.-Wilmington club coordinator Angel Rodriguez explains. "Then, in 1974, the club became more active again and began to attract new members from cities just outside the Wilmington area, such as Paramount, Downey, Long Beach, Redondo Beach, San Pedro, Carson, Torrance and Lakewood. Instead of having chapters in each of these different cities, the club decided to change its name to Pharaohs-South Bay."

Other clubs had to change their names entirely as they began to join into this new, more cosmopolitan resurgence of the traditional cruise. The East L.A. Sheriffs, as well as the larger Mexican-American community, labeled many of the clubs "gangs on wheels," accusations hard to shake because they had once been true. Many clubs that had fallen into that violent lifestyle disappeared altogether, like Gestapo, Sons of Soul and Orpheus, notorious for shutting down the Boulevard entirely--with no help from the Sheriffs--for several weekends.

Some clubs simply wanted to breathe new life into their organizations, make a break from the past. New Breed Car Club members simply melted down their placas for new ones, new president Alex Vega flying New Trend C.C. colors by 1974. Others reorganized into entirely new clubs, like Brown Breed C.C., which started meeting every Sunday at the Union Gas Station at the corner of Atlantic and Olympic in East L.A.

The Majestics Car Club, founded in 1973 by "The Godfather," president Little John, had a mission statement that really reflected this new attitude toward lowriding. "It's so people can see that not all lowriders are a bunch of kids. Many are homeowning, job holding, respectable citizens that have cars as a hobby and abide by certain by-laws set up by the members at large." The prestigious Majestics Car Club, which now has chapters throughout the United States, began with two affiliated clubs, the Majestics-East Los Angeles, sometimes known as the "Chicano" chapter, and the Majestics-Los Angeles, considered the "Black" chapter. Majestics chapters everywhere proudly boast the membership of many races.

Whittier had always acted as a cultural crossroads for clubs throughout Southern California, and it was once again alive with fine rides. Veteran cruisers wanted to show off their own customized creations, but couldn't contact enough OG members to come together. So, two of lowriding's oldest, most prestigious clubs decided to fly under a single banner.

New Wave Car Club had become entangled in many of the rivalries that had torn apart the lowriding community, and their plaque was too often associated by East Los Angeles Sheriffs with the violence that plagued the Boulevard. Klique had had its problems as well, but their main rivals, Orpheus and Sons of Soul, no longer existed.

"In 1974, I decided that it was time for a change," former New Wave president Roberto "Beto" Hernandez recalls. "We didn't want to just break up the club, so I figured, well, we hung out with Klique and they were pretty good neighbors. We called a meeting, and I said, 'Look, guys, we're breaking up New Wave and we're going to merge together and become one powerful club.' That's when we re-started Klique, in February of 1974."

Groupe Car Club, after its legendary 1973 cruise, had its own internal upheaval in the summer of '74. Reynaldo "Butch" Martinez was barely out of his teens, but his '66 Buick Riviera was already talk of the town. A natural leader, he put in his bid for the presidency. Groupe had more than 150 members, most of them loyal to Ed Flores, the OG president who had led that victorious caravan, and they re-elected their friend. But Butch still didn't like the way that the club was being run, so he took a dozen of his homeboys, along with some of the finest cars in the club, and started New Life C.C.

The club ordered their plaque and drew up strict by-laws stressing car quality. They began working with police and the community, trying to create a better image for lowriding. Just as they began getting recognition and respect on the Boulevard, tragedy struck. At only 23, Butch, who suffered a rare respiratory disorder from birth, died. His friends chose to bury the club name with him.

For several months, they looked into other car clubs, to see where their own rides would be wanted. Finally, in July of 1975, Tommy "Pooh Bear" started calling all the guys. They met over at the Quiet Cannon, a golf course in Montebello bordering East Los Angeles, and elected Tommy president of a new organization. "Let's get on the right track," he told them. "No car club fees, and let everybody know that it's a whole new club we're in."

They changed their name to Lifestyle Car Club-Los Angeles, and began meeting regularly at the Quiet Cannon, except on rainy Sundays when they would cruise over to the American Legion Hall on Olympic Road. They attracted dozens of new members, all committed to building the best rides on the Boulevard. Six months later, Tommy's father passed away. He was forced to abdicate the presidency, and passed the scepter to a young cruiser with a clean, candied '73 Riviera called "Dressed to Kill," Joe Ray. "Joe Ray's first strategy, once he became president, was to keep the name and build on that," wrote Sal Casillas in a 1978 LRM article. "Lifestyle threw a successful dance that boosted club moral to the sky. Then, by using constructive criticism, he made the members fix up their cars to the bone."

Suggestions of throwing a large lowrider show, something that would give R.G. Canning a run for his money, often met with resistance from older car club members. It might get too violent, it might lose us money, club treasurers would say. Those who gave it a try met with miles of red tape and a bureaucracy not too keen on cars with cut coils. R.G Canning and other major producers retained the monopoly on Southern California lowrider shows. But the lowriding was back, and there was no stopping it this time around.

San Jose was one of America's fastest growing cities in the '70s, the number-one employer in Northern California. Its population had doubled in the past 20 years, thanks to the growth of the computer industry, and resident tech heads were suprised to learn that New West Magazine had ranked their town the second most desirable city to live in the western states.

One of the reasons why San Jose cruisers loved their city so much was for Story and King streets, packed curb to curb with lowriders, newly lifted by one of the many shops that had sprung up throughout the decade. "Northern California was definitely the hydraulic capitol as far as shops go," explains First Impression president Steve Miller, owner of Low Rider Hydraulics. "There were 33 car clubs in San Jose alone in 1977."

Chico and the Man had hit the small screen, and the new Gypsy Rose was bumping through living rooms across America. The show itself was criticized for its stereotypical portrayal of East Los Angeles Chicanos "as buffoons," but that didn't stop it from becoming one of the most popular programs in the barrio and beyond. And, as Jesse Valadez had predicted, the Gypsy Rose was opening America's eyes to lowriding, to the East L.A. community, and to the fine rides that the Imperials Car Club was known for.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Right on.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Jul 29 2007, 05:54 PM~8420868
> *13x7 is the way to go for a true lowrider
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tried that route tore up the suspension on real streets but then again my lowrider doesnt go up


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8392942
> * im saying right now these are the only frame on rwd platform being manufatured so 20 years from now will a 95 crown vic replace somethinlg like a gbody ?
> *


*Maybe where your from but not here in LA never! * :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROGGY405_@Jul 26 2007, 08:20 AM~8395194
> *QUICK NOTE, TRUE LOWRIDERS LOWRIDE FOREVER. NOW THERS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR RIDERS BUT THEY JUST JUMP FROM ONE FAD TO ANOTHER.  THATS WHEN IT GOES DOWN THE DRAIN.my family is my way of life thats who i live for and die for*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 29 2007, 11:07 PM~8423233
> *so what your saying is you were born lowriding,i dont think so homie everyone has a right to try something new ,thats how you probably started thats if your realy a "true lowrider"as you say ,there have been many peeps out there that have built some bad ass looking cars ,but then for some reason they sell there rides ,and when they try again ,they just dont have the time or money ,or family comes fisrt now ,but as far as jumping from one fad to another ,JESUS CHRIST IS MY WAY OF LIFE THATS WHO DIED FOR US ,MY FAMILY,LOWRIDING WELL THATS JUST SOMETHING I INJOY :cheesy: *


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2007, 02:46 AM~8417883
> *You guys with jobs and shit...gimmie a break. I have a job too but don't think we're any better than any of the homies slangin' dope. Matter of fact we don't deserve any more respect than they do...real talk. Check this out....
> 
> Me and you gotta job right? I don't know about you but me and many of the raza, brown, black, white...don't matter spend obscene amounts of cash into our cars from our paychecks. We go w/o all kinds of shit, neglect our own kids to some points, neglects our wives just to build a car and buy car parts from some foriengn company.  Not only that, we don't spend our money on community service plans, functions, charities or anything. Instead we're being selfish. I bet some of y'all won't even get your girls nails done just so you can but a tire or something. I know y'all do. I do this and I been around you guys for over 20 fucking years. And y'all think you ain't causing no harm, but in reality your neglecting the community and being selfish. Which is it's own kind of violence.
> ...



i had to go back for this post 

ive done many of the things i denounce does it matter why? maybe i was broke and tired of being a bum actually it was more like GREED i wanted money cooking rock got me that money 

it also got me beat half to death stabbed shot and shot. i was a no good for nothing worthless piece of shit and the only money i spent in the community was to the local weight pusher 

so dont give me that shit yeah 9 to fivers are greedy yeah we dont spend our money in the community but we also dont shoot it up dont drag the unwanted elements into it dont kill each other over it dont shoot innocent women and children cause were big fucking pussy's who cant even stop and aim the gun. 


drug dealers and gang bangers waiste's of life and arent worthy to breath my air and i can say that all the fuck i want because i WAS one 

and the minority versions of these people do even more damage then in theyr own community they hurt the image of theyr races by being uneducated peices of shits 


9 to fivers spend theyr tax dollars feeding these worthless fucks when really they should be eradicated from our streets and buried in a mass grave these people arent even worth pine boxes


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 12:01 AM~8423493
> *i had to go back for this post
> 
> ive done many of the things i denounce   does it matter why?    maybe i was broke and tired of being a bum    actually  it was more like   GREED  i wanted money  cooking rock got me that money
> ...


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 30 2007, 12:24 AM~8423609
> *IM GLAD MY LORD JESUS CHRIST DIDNT THINK THAT WAY WHEN HE DIED IN THE CROSS FOR US ,BECAUSE THATS HOW I WAS WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER.. MAN EVERY ONE NO MATER WHAT YOU'VE DONE ,OR WHAT THERE DOING RIGHT NOW STILL DESERVE A SECOUND CHANCE.I KNOW YOU WILL PROBABLY SAY WHAT ABOUT THE INNECENT ,WELL HOMIE .WE CANT LIVE FOR EVER WE ALL HAVE OUR APOINTED TIME .WETHER IT BE IN A CAR ACCEDENT OR BY A DRIVE BY,MY BROTHER-IN-LAW WAS SHOT BY SOME YOUNGTER TRYING TO MAKE A NAME FOR HIMSELF,BY THE WAT MY BROTHER-IN-LAW WAS 42 YEARS OLD
> *



no actually i would just tell you i dont beleive in christ and if i did i would worship him by horus the sun god from which he was derived upon 


but im not going to get into a religious debate with you. because thats not what this is about this is about gangbangers and drug dealers being embedded into this "lifestyle" and making all the innocent hard working people look like dog shit everytime they get in theyr cars because they have no sense of self worth for themselves 


one more comment on the jesus thing tho these people are sinners by your beleifs and shall brun in a pit of hell for eternity so i think what i wish upon them is quite forgiving as compared to what your religion wishes upon them.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 12:30 AM~8423638
> *no actually  i would just tell you i dont beleive in christ   and if i did i would worship him by horus the sun god      from which he was derived upon
> but im not going to get into a religious debate with you.      because thats not what this is about   this is about gangbangers and drug dealers being embedded into this "lifestyle" and making all the innocent hard working people look like dog shit everytime they get in theyr cars    because they have no sense of self worth for themselves
> one more comment on the jesus thing tho   these people are sinners  by your beleifs and shall brun in a pit of hell for eternity  so i think what i wish upon them  is  quite forgiving as compared to what your religion wishes upon them.
> *


TELL ME HOMIE ARE YOU FROM CALIF..WELL BACK IN THE 70'S SOME OF THE CAR CLUBS HAD THERE SHARE OF GANG BANGERS IN IT NOW IM NOT GOIN TO NAME THEM BECAUSE IT WONT BE FAIR FOR THOSE THAT ARE KEEPING THERE CLUBS GOING STRONG,BUT THERE WERE CAR CLUB THAT DIDNT GET ALONG ,BUT AS TIME WENT BY ,SOME STARTED TO GET OUT OF THE GANGS AND DRUGS ,THEY STARTED TO RESPECT THE ART OF LOWRIDING ,SO WHAT EVER IT TAKES OR WHAT EVER YOU BELEAVE SOME WILL CHANGE FOR THE BETTER


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 30 2007, 12:40 AM~8423673
> *TELL ME HOMIE ARE YOU FROM CALIF..WELL BACK IN THE 70'S SOME OF THE CAR CLUBS HAD THERE SHARE OF GANG BANGERS IN IT NOW IM NOT GOIN TO NAME THEM BECAUSE IT WONT BE FAIR FOR THOSE THAT ARE KEEPING THERE CLUBS GOING STRONG,BUT THERE WERE CAR CLUB THAT DIDNT GET ALONG ,BUT AS TIME WENT BY ,SOME STARTED TO GET OUT OF THE GANGS AND DRUGS ,THEY STARTED TO RESPECT THE ART OF LOWRIDING ,SO WHAT EVER IT TAKES SOME WILL CHANGE FOR THE BETTER
> *



and thats true but by allowing cars that are well known to have been built by the wrong influences to remain as ambassador's for this "lifestyle" speaks loud and clear what its really all about 


even though alot of us arent about that at all 


this "lifestyle" isnt going away anytime soon and it isnt going to change anytime soon either especially for the good 

not enough people want to make a change for the good and if you dont have enough people pushing to go uphill whats the only direction left?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_Well let me start off by saying that I am proud...When I set up that shoot with DOC, it was in hopes that he could share his perspective on lowriding and how it changed along with how he thinks it should be. You guys gotta understand that it was HIS perspective being shared, not a persspective that was intended to mold or change yours. The night previous to me filming with DOC we saw a brawl that started over hopping. Knowing that you can kind of understand where he was coming from, saying that we need to get back to riding low with our ladies instead of out dipping with your boys... What I see here is a topic that is stirring emotions only becuase it causes us to look at our own perspective on lowriding...

I will never say that one way is better over another way because I have not lived or experienced every mans struggle...what I can say is this...

I live lowriding..day in and day out. Im either filming, photographing, or messin with my car. Does my family take a back seat to my shit, never...but thats only because I have a supportive wife who is there with me in all I do. Call it a lifestyle..yes I consider it mine, again only because my whole family enjoys it and we do it together.

Now....do I feel traditionals will fall to the wayside..never. Will trends change and wil we have to adapt in some sense..probably, but that doesnt mean we assimilate to the point of losing the aesthetic or "estilo". Whether it was 1977 when I got hooked on lowriding or 2007 I still love the old school look. I was raised around old school lowriders...so naturally thats where my strongest influences are. But guess what my Im my sons strongest influence..so what do you think he wants to drive? A new age...nope he wants a 73 Rivi, just like his pops. With desire like that in a 4 year old traditionals will never die....

I hope that what Nick and I are doing with Streetstars will continue to foster topics like this one...it means that we are doing what we hoped for...producing a quality product that inspires...._


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

If Leonardo Da Vinci used materials purchased from illegal business to create the Mona Lisa. Would the Mona Lisa be less valuable, less important, less a masterpiece? Artist transcend all social and economic boundieries. Da Vinci was a homosexual. Back when homosexuality was a illegal act. Gangster from Majestics built a masterpiece in was later convicted for a illegal act. We continue to criticize the latter while prising Da vinci.


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

YALL FOOLS TAKIN THIS SHIT TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL. THIS TOPIC WAS STARTED ON A SIMPLE ? ABOUT FAKE RIDERS AND HOW LOWRIDING USED TO BE, EVERY THING IN THIS WORLD EVOLVES THATS HOW WE SURVIVE BUT YOU MUST KEEP IN MIND THERES THE REAL AND THERES THE FAKE. YOU LIL GROUPIES CAN SIT AROUND ALL DAY TALKIN SHIT ABOUT HOW LOWRIDING AINT A WAY OF LIFE THEN OBVIOUSLY YOU AINT REAL YOU JUST ON HERE TO BE ON HERE. I KNEW WHAT I WANTED WHEN I WAS 7 STARTED WITH MODELS WNT TO BIKES THEN WENT TO CARS NOW I BUILD CARS DAILY. IT REALLY DISAPOINTS ME WHEN I SEE A 30 YEAR OLD MAN STILL WORRIED ABOUT PUTTIN A BIKE TOGETHER THAT HE STAREED ON WHEN HE WAS TWENTY. IF YOU JUST GOT IN TO LOWRIDING THEN YOU CANT SAY ITS A WAY OF LIFE YOU GOT ALOT TO LEARN. 
Build your shit, show your shit, DRIVE YOUR SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROGGY405_@Jul 30 2007, 11:19 AM~8425818
> *YALL FOOLS TAKIN THIS SHIT TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL. THIS TOPIC WAS STARTED ON A SIMPLE ? ABOUT FAKE RIDERS AND HOW LOWRIDING USED TO BE, EVERY THING IN THIS WORLD EVOLVES THATS HOW WE SURVIVE BUT YOU MUST KEEP IN MIND THERES THE REAL AND THERES THE FAKE. YOU LIL GROUPIES CAN SIT AROUND ALL DAY TALKIN SHIT ABOUT HOW LOWRIDING AINT A WAY OF LIFE THEN OBVIOUSLY YOU AINT REAL YOU JUST ON HERE TO BE ON HERE. I KNEW WHAT I WANTED WHEN I WAS 7 STARTED WITH MODELS WNT TO BIKES THEN WENT TO CARS NOW I BUILD CARS DAILY. IT REALLY DISAPOINTS ME WHEN I SEE A 30 YEAR OLD MAN STILL WORRIED ABOUT PUTTIN A BIKE TOGETHER THAT HE STAREED ON WHEN HE WAS TWENTY. IF YOU JUST GOT IN TO LOWRIDING THEN YOU CANT SAY ITS A WAY OF LIFE YOU GOT ALOT TO LEARN.
> Build your shit, show your shit, DRIVE YOUR SHIT!!!!!!
> *


OK HOE, IF YOU A "REAL RIDER", TELL US HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE OR A WAY OF LIFE. AND DO GIVE SOME LOGIC, NOT SOME BULLSHIT ANSWER TO WEASLE YOUR WAY OUT OF THIS ISSUE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 30 2007, 08:55 AM~8424729
> *If Leonardo Da Vinci used materials purchased from illegal business to create the Mona Lisa. Would the Mona Lisa be less valuable, less important, less a masterpiece? Artist transcend  all  social and economic boundieries.  Da Vinci was a homosexual. Back when homosexuality was a illegal act. Gangster from Majestics built a masterpiece in was later convicted for a illegal act. We continue to criticize the latter while prising Da vinci.
> *


I SWEAR SOME FUCKERS WILL STRETCH SHIT SO FAR TO TRY AND MAKE SOME SORT OF RETARDED COMPARISON. HOW IN THE HELL ARE YOU EVEN GOING TO COMPARE A DRUG DEALER WITH A 15th CENTURY ***? WIGGA PLEASE. I'M SURE PRODUCTION OF THE MONA LISA DID NOT HAVE A DETRIMENTAL AFFECT ON THE COMMUNITY.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 30 2007, 10:53 AM~8426127
> *I SWEAR SOME FUCKERS WILL STRETCH SHIT SO FAR TO TRY AND MAKE SOME SORT OF RETARDED COMPARISON. HOW IN THE HELL ARE YOU EVEN GOING TO COMPARE A DRUG DEALER WITH A 15th CENTURY ***? WIGGA PLEASE. I'M SURE PRODUCTION OF THE MONA LISA DID NOT HAVE A DETRIMENTAL AFFECT ON THE COMMUNITY.
> *



:thumbsup:



davinci sucking a few cocks for art supplys doesnt compare for the people sucking cock to feed an addiction which later not only destroys theyr lifes but theyr familys and the community


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 11:59 AM~8426163
> *:thumbsup:
> davinci sucking a few cocks for art supplys doesnt compare for  the people sucking cock to feed an addiction which later not only destroys theyr lifes but theyr familys  and the community
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 30 2007, 11:09 AM~8426250
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



its true 


and about davinci being a cocksucker post your resources on that


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 12:11 PM~8426269
> *its true
> and about davinci being a cocksucker    post your resources on that
> *


I AGREE. NEXT THEY WILL COMPARE DEALERS TO PHARMACISTS. THEY'LL SAY SOME STUPID SHIT LIKE "THEY BOTH PUSH DRUGS, BUT THE CORPORATE THUG AIN'T PENALIZED FOR IT". :uh:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 30 2007, 11:17 AM~8426321
> *I AGREE. NEXT THEY WILL COMPARE DEALERS TO PHARMACISTS. THEY'LL SAY SOME STUPID SHIT LIKE "THEY BOTH PUSH DRUGS, BUT THE CORPORATE THUG AIN'T PENALIZED FOR IT".  :uh:
> *



well dont forget its the white man that provides the drugs to the ghetto to further its demise :uh:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 12:22 PM~8426356
> *well dont forget its the white man that provides the drugs to the ghetto  to further  its  demise  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The Analogy plays on the the illegal acts. Your are 100% percent correct on 5% of the point.Both men are considered artist n therearenas. But gangster crime (drug dealing)is a everlasting condemnation,attached to everything he does.
Malcom x was a drug dealer and petty theft. A convict that saw change and became a inspiration to millions. My point is not hard to follow (intelligence required ) A masterpiece is a masterpiece. Dispite other actions by the artist.



Dont critzie for what they are.But what they refuse to become"


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 30 2007, 04:06 PM~8429143
> *The Analogy plays on the the illegal acts. Your are 100% percent correct on 5% of the point.Both men are considered artist n therearenas. But gangster crime (drug dealing)is a everlasting condemnation,attached to everything he does.
> Malcom x was a drug dealer and petty theft. A convict that saw change and became a inspiration to millions. My point is not hard to follow (intelligence required ) A masterpiece is a masterpiece. Dispite other actions by the artist.
> Dont critzie for what they are.But what they refuse to become"
> *


law abiding citizens? decent people? role models? educated?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 29 2007, 11:40 PM~8423673
> *TELL ME HOMIE ARE YOU FROM CALIF..WELL BACK IN THE 70'S SOME OF THE CAR CLUBS HAD THERE SHARE OF GANG BANGERS IN IT NOW IM NOT GOIN TO NAME THEM BECAUSE IT WONT BE FAIR FOR THOSE THAT ARE KEEPING THERE CLUBS GOING STRONG,BUT THERE WERE CAR CLUB THAT DIDNT GET ALONG ,BUT AS TIME WENT BY ,SOME STARTED TO GET OUT OF THE GANGS AND DRUGS ,THEY STARTED TO RESPECT THE ART OF LOWRIDING ,SO WHAT EVER IT TAKES OR WHAT EVER YOU BELEAVE SOME WILL CHANGE FOR THE BETTER
> *


That is true. Cuz thats how I came from. I grew up as A member From A Pacoima Gang. And my older family Members were all from Gangs. But as a family we stayed close. We always had nice cars like Impala, Fairlanes, My first car was a 75 El Camino that was Primer with White walls, All Gangstered out. I was only 17 then. That was in 1993. From there my cars just got better. Most these people that talk shit or Dont understand come from a small Hick town. MOst of us from Cali know what we are talking about cuz we have seen it first hand and Not read from some Stupid Forum, Like Some people do. Thats My 2 Cents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 10:22 AM~8426356
> *well dont forget its the white man that provides the drugs to the ghetto  to further  its  demise  :uh:
> *


Think about what you Just said. Where do Drugs come from. What Borders do they pass. Where do you think weed comes from. Peeps Like have small Minds. Learn what your Shit B4 you post.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z+Jul 30 2007, 04:29 PM~8429365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see where does cocaine come from what country's biggest import is cocaine?? hhhm mmm columbia? lots of white people there i hear .

NEXT


hhmmm i wonder where 85% of this countrys weed comes from?? man i cant seem to think of the name of that country hhhhhhmmmm the name escapes me i dont remember seeing alot of white people when i traveled there by car. 


yes please do learn your shit before you post


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jul 30 2007, 04:35 PM~8429449
> *Think about what you Just said. Where do Drugs come from. What Borders do they pass. Where do you think weed comes from. Peeps Like have small Minds. Learn what your Shit B4 you post.
> *


because i dont feel like arguing ima just gonna shut down your arguement right now. 

Most of the foreign-produced marijuana available in the United States is smuggled into the country from Mexico via the U.S.-Mexico border by Mexican DTOs and criminal groups; however, a sharp rise in marijuana smuggling from Canada via the U.S.-Canada border by Asian criminal groups has increased the domestic availability of marijuana produced in Canada.(11)

Mexican criminal groups control most wholesale marijuana distribution throughout the United States;


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 04:13 PM~8429815
> *by the way buddy gangs originated in a small hick town  outside chicago  a long way away from california
> 
> *


What Tha KKK's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 04:13 PM~8429815
> *by the way buddy gangs originated in a small hick town  outside chicago  a long way away from california
> lets see where does cocaine come from  what country's biggest import is cocaine?? hhhm mmm    columbia?        lots of white people there i hear .
> 
> ...


Your Stupid. Where is Columbia at, Its not in Texas is it. Learn where Drugs come from and what Language they Speak in those Countries.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 04:33 PM~8429988
> *because i dont feel like arguing ima just gonna shut down your arguement right now.
> 
> Most of the foreign-produced marijuana available in the United States is smuggled into the country from Mexico via the U.S.-Mexico border by Mexican DTOs and criminal groups; however, a sharp rise in marijuana smuggling from Canada via the U.S.-Canada border by Asian criminal groups has increased the domestic availability of marijuana produced in Canada.(11)
> ...


You said it yourself, It comes from Mexico!!!!! And Mexican Control MOST SALES. We Mexicans CONTROL IT.................................. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z+Jul 30 2007, 06:14 PM~8430310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your a fucking idiot again my statement about the whiteman controlling the drugs was sarcasm you fucking tard :roflmao: 

it was a sarcastic statement meant to signify the cop out most minoritys use to blame the white man for theyr problems 

fuck use your internets tube for something other then jerking off :uh:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

oh and because your just so extra fucking special i think ill go ahead and hand you your as on the gang subject like i did the drug subject 

gangs originated to be technichal 200 years ago when the immigrants arrived in this country 

but the first black gang was the gangster disciples who's roots were in chicago you know them in cali as crips  the vice lord also sprung up out of chicago know to you as bloods 


gangs did not originate in cali not everything in this country originates in cali 

in fact fuck cali with your no weather having asses cali is the asshole of the west


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

oh and because your just so extra fucking special i think ill go ahead and hand you your as on the gang subject like i did the drug subject 

gangs originated to be technichal 200 years ago when the immigrants arrived in this country 

but the first black gang was the gangster disciples who's roots were in chicago you know them in cali as crips  the vice lord also sprung up out of chicago know to you as bloods 


gangs did not originate in cali not everything in this country originates in cali 

in fact fuck cali with your no weather having asses cali is the asshole of the west


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry thats backwards the vice lords were the original black gang from chicago 

he Conservative Vice Lords (CVL)were founded in Lawndale in the* 1950s.* Social science accounts of the founding and activities of the Vice Lords can be found in David Dawley's A Nation of Lords and another account in Keiser's Warriors of the Street. Also read an update by Bennie Lee, a VL leader, perspective of what has happened to the Vice Lords since the 1960 .


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 05:36 PM~8430477
> *oh and because your just so extra fucking special    i think ill go ahead and hand you your as on the gang subject like i did the drug subject
> 
> gangs originated  to be technichal  200 years ago when the immigrants arrived in this country
> ...


So teach me. Where can i read that Info that you got. Post up a page that say that. Or what ever your geting your info from.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

do your own research bitch its called google im not a fucking school teacher


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

but heres a website proving white boys arent accepted into black gangs 

and for those fo ya who think you were :roflmao: man were you wrong

http://www.uic.edu/orgs/kbc/ganghistory/Ur...s/whitelord.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 05:46 PM~8430517
> *do your own research bitch  its called google    im not a fucking school teacher
> *


Hey, Your the one thats wants to teach me, So come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

this seems to be some sort of video 

http://gangresearch.net/cvl/cvlhistoryfinal/VLTitlenew2.html

btw the vice lords were a community outreach kind of program at the start


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jul 30 2007, 06:50 PM~8430546
> *Hey, Your the one thats wants to teach me, So come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



no no i said i would make you look like you need a chin strap 

which ive acheived by showing you and everyone else you dont know fuck all about what you post.

im also willing to go out on a limb and call you a liar and say u have no real gang tie's at all. it just something you type on the internet to try and "be cool" 

the jokes on you however because if you noticed the topic is really about how gangs arent cool. 


you teach your ownself but somehow i think mental retardation runs to think in your blood


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 05:50 PM~8430552
> *this seems to be some sort of video
> 
> http://gangresearch.net/cvl/cvlhistoryfinal/VLTitlenew2.html
> ...


Exactly. Stan Tookie started tha Bloods and Crips Stuff. Those are two different subjects about Blacks. Im Mexican, I know more where my History came from. Crenshaw Finest knows more bout that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 05:53 PM~8430574
> *no no i said i would make you look like you need a chin strap
> 
> which ive acheived by showing you and everyone else you dont know fuck all about what you post.
> ...


So you know my Life now. And who I am. Your a Sorri ass Vato. We will leave it there, Let it Burn. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z+Jul 30 2007, 07:02 PM~8430639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the discussion was the origination gangs all stemming from a comment you made about people who live in hickville and then another comment about kkk gangs or some ignorant shit 





dont try and cop out by making it look like you were discussing something else

you made a poor decision by thinking the white devil doesnt know shit. and got your ass handed to you 

:biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

i was trying to behave too


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 10:07 AM~8395986
> *PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY ITS A WAY OF LIFE, BUT I DON'T SEE THAT SHIT. HOW IS IT A WAY OF LIFE???? BEING A MORMON IS A WAY OF LIFE. BEING AN ASSHOLE IS A WAY OF LIFE. BEING CHEAP IS A WAY OF LIFE. THESE ARE THINGS THAT AFFECT EVERY ASPECT OF YOUR DAY TO DAY INTERACTIONS. HOW DOES A CAR DO THAT? WHAT, YOU EAT CARNA ASADA INSTEAD OF THAT USUAL ONION SOUP MOM MAKES? YOU GET A TATTOO OF THE LRM LOGO? MAYBE YOU SPEND A LOT OF TIME WORKING ON YOUR CAR, AND YOU ENJOY ROLLING IT. MAYBE YOU'D NEVER ROLL ANY CUSTOM CAR OTHER THAN A LOWRIDER, BUT IS THAT REALLY A LIFESTYLE?
> *


I always ??ed that also :0 :0 I like Lowriding, but I don't see how my daily decisions are based off a car club or a Lowrider.... It is a hobby folks


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

i think they use the way of life as a metaphor 

for the way its supposedly a layed back fun family type of atmosphere or suppose to be anyway 


so the whole "lifestyle" is a metaphor which is why you always see me posting it in quotes for the most part (when i think about it)


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I discovered that we come from a revolutionary background," says Sloan. One line of street lore traced the beginnings of the gangs to a single incident outside a movie theatre in 1972, when a high school student was beaten to death for his leather jacket. Other versions place the start of the gangs in the 1960s. "

Reading and talking to peers and older members of the community, Sloan discovered instead that gangs first appeared in Los Angeles in the late 1940s, when blacks started to move from the south into the predominantly white Los Angeles area. "

"traces the timeline from that "great migration" to the rise and demise of both the Black Panther Party and the US Organization in the mid- 1960s, to the formation of what is currently the culture of gangs in Los Angeles.


C.R.I.P -Community Revolution In Progress


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 11:00 PM~8433566
> *i think they use the way of life as a metaphor
> 
> for the way its supposedly a layed back fun family type of atmosphere  or suppose to be anyway
> ...


I agree, but some people take it literal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 30 2007, 11:00 PM~8433569
> *I discovered that we come from a revolutionary background," says Sloan. One line of street lore traced the beginnings of the gangs to a single incident outside a movie theatre in 1972, when a high school student was beaten to death for his leather jacket. Other versions place the start of the gangs in the 1960s. "
> 
> Reading and talking to peers and older members of the community, Sloan discovered instead that gangs first appeared in Los Angeles in the late 1940s, when blacks started to move from the south into the predominantly white Los Angeles area. "
> ...


CRIPS Community Revolution Inter Party Service :uh:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 30 2007, 11:00 PM~8433569
> *I discovered that we come from a revolutionary background," says Sloan. One line of street lore traced the beginnings of the gangs to a single incident outside a movie theatre in 1972, when a high school student was beaten to death for his leather jacket. Other versions place the start of the gangs in the 1960s. "
> 
> Reading and talking to peers and older members of the community, Sloan discovered instead that gangs first appeared in Los Angeles in the late 1940s, when blacks started to move from the south into the predominantly white Los Angeles area. "
> ...



the classification of gang is blurred now ere not talking about like minded citizens badning together for the good of the community which is what your talking about. like a neighb orhood watch program or some shit


the cvl was for the progression of the black man politically and then by violence which then moved from chicago thoughout the black community


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

laquerhead are you a lowrider? A simple non-combative qusetion. If you are, please tell me about your ride! What kind of set up are you running? Again Im in know way trying to provoke nonsence.
Dispite recent post. This is is a web site Dedicated to the culture of lowriding, Lifers and part timers.
regardless were you stand, we all meet here on a daily to talk shit and extract whatever it is about lowriding. We can all agree to kiss my black broke 64 draging 3 wheel 80inch gas hopping kandy 100 spokes chromed out *ASS * 



PEACE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

1964 cadillac im restoring and bagging it 


i dont see where that comes into play with the conversation if you think im wrong about minority based gangs being established in a hick town outside of chicago or part of then show me im wrong i am human and by all means dont know everything 



just a great deal


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

"show me im wrong" 
Click off this topic and Scroll through the site! ITS CREATED BY AND FOR LOWRIDERS. If you consider yourself A lowrider. then lets talk about the 64 with bags. A person with cancer gives a fuck how it originated there concerns are how to get rid of it.But first they have to accept its its here! ENOUGH!!! LETS GET BACK TO THAT FIRE 64 CADDY. YOU GOT PICS?????


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 30 2007, 11:49 PM~8433864
> *"show me im wrong"
> Click off this topic and Scroll through the site! ITS CREATED BY AND FOR LOWRIDERS. If you consider yourself A lowrider. then lets talk about the 64 with bags. A person with cancer gives a fuck how it originated there concerns are how to get rid of it.But first they have to accept its its here!  ENOUGH!!! LETS GET BACK TO THAT FIRE 64 CADDY. YOU GOT PICS?????
> *



this isnt my first go on this website :biggrin: 

pics are in the project section not much too look at its a mess right now good shape for her age but still needing alot of work im more or less collecting parts right now 

lets see that impala


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

heres the topic with my lac 

the 62 left yestarday to its new home in ohio


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

HERES the topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352871


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 30 2007, 11:21 PM~8433700
> *laquerhead are you a lowrider?  A simple non-combative qusetion. If you are, please tell me about your ride! What kind of set up are you running? Again Im in know way trying to provoke nonsence.
> Dispite recent post. This is is a web site Dedicated to the culture of lowriding, Lifers and part timers.
> regardless were you stand, we all meet here on a daily to talk shit and extract whatever it is about lowriding. We can all agree to kiss my black broke 64 draging 3 wheel 80inch gas hopping kandy 100 spokes chromed out ASS
> ...



Its funny how people try to sound intelligent, yet mispell numerous words, lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 31 2007, 09:55 AM~8434767
> *Its funny how people try to sound intelligent, yet mispell numerous words, lol
> *


PEEPULL SPEEL RONG STUFF ALL DA TYME ALOT ON DIS HAIR SIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 31 2007, 08:15 AM~8435225
> *PEEPULL SPEEL RONG STUFF ALL DA TYME ALOT ON DIS HAIR SIGHT.  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah I see shit mispelled so much, that when I have to right (lol) a report, I forget myself how to spell.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 11:56 PM~8433534
> *I always ??ed that also :0  :0  I like Lowriding, but I don't see how my daily decisions are based off a car club or a Lowrider.... It is a hobby folks
> *


EXACTLY :thumbsup:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 31 2007, 06:55 AM~8434767
> *Its funny how people try to sound intelligent, yet mispell numerous words, lol
> *



spelling isnt a sign of intelligence spelling is a skill of memory :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:uh: this is the topic of what happened to lowriding? it should be what IS happening to lowriding, this is a lifestyle that is shared by many and those who believe in the movement knows exactly what it is about those who dont know i dont know what to tell you, thats why some people dont get but i guess it doesnt matter as long as those who do get it can just laugh :biggrin:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Jul 31 2007, 04:13 PM~8439359
> *:uh: this is the topic of what happened to lowriding? it should be what IS happening to lowriding, this is a lifestyle that is shared by many and those who believe in the movement knows exactly what it is about those who dont know i dont know what to tell you, thats why some people dont get but i guess it doesnt matter as long as those who do get it can just laugh :biggrin:
> *



from you signature 

you say a lowrider is someone with pride passion and respect 


gangbangers and the sort have no pride or they wouldnt be doing it.
they have no respect either 


i guess the passions there though 

you were vague enough not to say which side you are on in this discussion but i thought id just point that out


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 04:40 PM~8439664
> *from you signature
> 
> you  say a lowrider is someone with pride  passion and respect
> ...


  the definition has yet to be defined nor will i ever think that someone can truly answer that , TO ME it means what i said, :uh: like i said those who TRULY understand what i am saying MEANING the LOWRIDERS will know what i mean, as for the OTHERS that show no respect for themselves or others i care not to speak for them they make those decisions nobodys telling them they need to carryout violence against one another or whatever they do, there are no sides in this topic puting that out there doesnt make sense when the question is what happened to lowriding for me nothing happened it hasnt changed just taking for granted sometimes :uh:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Aug 1 2007, 07:52 PM~8450228
> * the definition has yet to be defined nor will i ever think that someone can truly answer that , TO ME it means what i said, :uh: like i said those who TRULY understand what i am saying MEANING the LOWRIDERS will know what i mean, as for the OTHERS that show no respect for themselves or others i care not to speak for them they make those decisions nobodys telling them they need to carryout violence against one another or whatever they do, there are no sides in this topic puting that out there doesnt make sense when the question is what happened to lowriding for me nothing happened it hasnt changed just taking for granted sometimes :uh:
> *


HOW IS IT TAKEN FOR GRANTED? CAN IT BE TAKEN FOR GRANTED? WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A CAR, NOT ONE'S WIFE WHO SLAVES AWAY IN THE KITCHEN ONLY TO BE NEGLECTED BY AN ASSHOLE.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 1 2007, 10:44 PM~8452735
> *HOW IS IT TAKEN FOR GRANTED? CAN IT BE TAKEN FOR GRANTED? WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A CAR, NOT ONE'S WIFE WHO SLAVES AWAY IN THE KITCHEN ONLY TO BE NEGLECTED BY AN ASSHOLE.
> *



im that asshole :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 1 2007, 11:58 PM~8452810
> *im that asshole  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GbodyCapo (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 05:36 PM~8430477
> *oh and because your just so extra fucking special    i think ill go ahead and hand you your as on the gang subject like i did the drug subject
> 
> gangs originated  to be technichal  200 years ago when the immigrants arrived in this country
> ...


fuck cali?FUCK your mother.Get a fuckin life homeboy,500 some odd posts in less than a fuckin month?You need to go outside and get some pussy.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GbodyCapo_@Aug 2 2007, 04:24 AM~8453666
> *fuck cali?FUCK your mother.Get a fuckin life homeboy,500 some odd posts in less than a fuckin month?You need to go outside and get some pussy.
> *


I LIKE OLD PUSSY.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2007, 05:40 AM~8453747
> *I LIKE OLD PUSSY.
> *


ACTUALLY YOUR A FUCKING IDIOT


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FROGGY405_@Jul 26 2007, 09:20 AM~8395194
> *QUICK NOTE, TRUE LOWRIDERS LOWRIDE FOREVER. NOW THERS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR RIDERS BUT THEY JUST JUMP FROM ONE FAD TO ANOTHER.  THATS WHEN IT GOES DOWN THE DRAIN. I HATE MUTHA FUKKAS THAT JUST DO THINGS CAUSE EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT. MORE THAN HALF OF THESE FOOLS ON LIL AINT EVEN REAL RIDERS.
> 
> LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A CUT CAR ON 13s ITS AN ACTUALL WAY OF LIFE
> ...


PREACH HOMEBOY!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 26 2007, 07:28 AM~8394529
> *THATS THEM CALI IMAGE ******* FOR YA ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THEY HAVE NOTHING TO FUCKEN DO WITH WHAT NEXT AMAZING COCKSUCKING ASIAN U GONNA SAY THAT MR SHADES WILL BRING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO A BETTER STANDING??
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU SHREKINACUTTY. THIS IS THE PROBLEM TODAY SINCE THE LOWRIDING CULTURE GOT SOLD OUT TO THE JAPANESE. YES (SOME) PEOPLE NEED MONEY. BUT MOST DIDN'T OR THEY WOULDN'T HAVE INVESTED SO MUCH TIME AND MONEY INTO THERE RIDES IN THE FIRST PLACE. SO THE STATEMENT THAT PEOPLE NEED MONEY IS HIPACRITCAL AT BEST. THESE DAYS THE NEW LOWRIDER GENERATION LOWRIDER SPIRIT GOT WATERED DOWN TO ABOUT BUILDING AND SELLING OFF LOWRIDERS TO MAKE A FAST BUCK. THIS IN TURN MADE OUR OG CARS MORE SCARESED THAT IN TURN DROVE UP THE MARKET OF OG CARS TO PURCHASE WHEN ABOUT 20 YEARS AGO OR EARLIER THE RIDES WERE WAY MORE AFFORDABLE BEFORE THE JAPANESE BUYERS CAME INTO THE PICTURE. AND I CAN SAY WITH REASON AND FACT THAT JAPAN GOT MORE RAGTOPS AND OG CARS THAN WE DO. SO FOR YOU YOUNG CATS TALKING THAT B.S. THAT I'M A "RIDER" :uh: . YOUR RIGHT . YOU ARE A RIDER BUT NOT A LOWRIDER. A RIDER IS A DESCRIPTION YOUR GENERATION CAME UP WITH AND TRIED TO IMPLEMENT INTO THE LOWRIDER CULTURE JUST LIKE BRINGING THE DONKING CULTURE COMING INTO THE LOWRIDER SCENE UNINVITED, DISRUPTING AND ALTERATING THE LIFESTYLE AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING WITH NO SINCE OF RESPSECT AS ILLUSTRATED BY THESE CLOWNS :uh: WHO MADE THOSE IGNORANT STATEMENTS. A LOWRIDER HAS A SINCE OF CREED, HONOR, ROOTS, AND CULTURE. THE TRUE LOWRIDERS (OG'S)  CHERISH THEIR RIDES. NOT TURN AROUND AND SELL TO THE HIGHEST INTERNATIONAL BIDDER AND TURN AROUND AGAIN TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE THAT IS ALSO WHY I'M NOTICING MORE (MICROWAVE) BUILT LOWRIDERS THESE DAYS WITH LESS CANDY OR UPHOLESTRY ETC. JUST D'S, JUICE, PLAQUE, AND LOUD TALKIN :uh: OF WHO CAN SWING ON WHO :uh: . OR WHO'S BALLIN STUPID TALK. WATCHING CARS GET BEAT DOWN HOPPING SO HARD BUMPERS AND GRILLS FLYING OFF TURNING LOWRIDERS TO JUNK RIDERS :uh: . IN FACT A LOT OF THESE (MICROWAVE) LOWRIDERS DON'T LAY TO THE DEFINITION OF A LOWRIDER. MEANING THEY CAN LAY BACK BUMPER BUT CAN'T LAY FRONT BUMPER EXECUTING THE TRUE ESSENCE OF THE LOWRIDER STYLE LIKE THE OG'S  LOWRIDERS THAT ARE FORTUNATELY SOME ARE STILL HERE TODAY STILL SETTING THE EXAMPLE OF WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT. SO IF YOU CLAIM OR IDENTIFY YOURSELF A LOWRIDER THEN YOU SHOULD CARE ABOUT THE FUTURE AND THE REP. OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND THE STYLE IT REPRESENTS. IF NOT BE REAL TO YOURSELF AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND JUST DENOUNCE YOURSELF AS A LOWRIDER AND STOP THE PERPATRAITEN. YOUR NOT SUBSTAINING OR PROTECTING THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING YOUR JUST [DONKING] AND PLAYING CRASH UP DERBY WITH THE LOWRIDING STYLE, ROOTS, CULTURE, AND FUTURE. :angry:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 5 2007, 12:18 AM~8474483
> *I AGREE WITH YOU SHREKINACUTTY. THIS IS THE PROBLEM TODAY SINCE THE LOWRIDING CULTURE GOT SOLD OUT TO THE JAPANESE. YES (SOME) PEOPLE NEED MONEY. BUT MOST DIDN'T OR THEY WOULDN'T HAVE INVESTED SO MUCH TIME AND MONEY INTO THERE RIDES IN THE FIRST PLACE. SO THE STATEMENT THAT PEOPLE NEED MONEY IS HIPACRITCAL AT BEST. THESE DAYS THE NEW LOWRIDER GENERATION LOWRIDER SPIRIT GOT WATERED DOWN TO ABOUT BUILDING AND SELLING OFF LOWRIDERS TO MAKE A FAST BUCK. THIS IN TURN MADE OUR OG CARS MORE SCARESED THAT IN TURN DROVE UP THE MARKET OF OG CARS TO PURCHASE WHEN ABOUT 20 YEARS AGO OR EARLIER THE RIDES WERE WAY MORE AFFORDABLE BEFORE THE JAPANESE BUYERS CAME INTO THE PICTURE. AND I CAN SAY WITH REASON AND FACT THAT JAPAN GOT MORE RAGTOPS AND OG CARS THAN WE DO.  SO FOR YOU YOUNG CATS TALKING THAT B.S. THAT I'M A "RIDER" :uh: . YOUR RIGHT . YOU ARE A RIDER BUT NOT A LOWRIDER. A RIDER IS A DESCRIPTION YOUR GENERATION CAME UP WITH AND TRIED TO IMPLEMENT INTO THE CULTURE JUST LIKE THE DONKING CULTURE COMING INTO THE LOWRIDER SCENE UNINVITED, DISRUPTING AND ALTERATING THE LIFESTYLE AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING WITH NO SINCE OF RESPSECT AS ILLUSTRATED BY THESE CLOWNS  :uh: WHO MADE THOSE IGNORANT STATEMENTS. A LOWRIDER HAS A SINCE OF CREED, HONOR, ROOTS, AND CULTURE. THE TRUE LOWRIDERS (OG'S)   CHERISH THEIR RIDES. NOT TURN AROUND AND SELL TO THE HIGHEST INTERNATIONAL BIDDER AND TURN AROUND AGAIN TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE THAT IS ALSO WHY I'M NOTICING MORE (MICROWAVE) BUILT LOWRIDERS THESE DAYS WITH LESS CANDY OR UPHOLESTRY ETC. JUST D'S, JUICE, PLAQUE, AND LOUD TALKIN  :uh: OF WHO CAN SWING ON WHO :uh: . OR WHO'S BALLIN STUPID TALK. WATCHING CARS GET BEAT DOWN HOPPING SO HARD BUMPERS AND GRILLS FLYING OFF TURNING LOWRIDERS TO JUNK RIDERS :uh: . IN FACT A LOT OF THESE (MICROWAVE) LOWRIDERS DON'T LAY TO THE DEFINITION OF A LOWRIDER. MEANING THEY CAN LAY BACK BUMPER BUT CAN'T LAY FRONT BUMPER EXECUTING THE TRUE ESSENCE OF THE LOWRIDER STYLE LIKE THE OG'S   LOWRIDERS THAT ARE FORTUNATELY SOME ARE STILL HERE TODAY STILL SETTING THE EXAMPLE OF WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT. SO IF YOU CLAIM OR IDENTIFY YOURSELF A LOWRIDER THEN YOU SHOULD CARE ABOUT THE FUTURE AND THE REP. OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND THE STYLE IT REPRESENTS. IF NOT BE REAL TO YOURSELF AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND JUST DENOUNCE YOURSELF AS A LOWRIDER AND STOP THE PERPATRAITEN. YOUR NOT SUBSTAINING OR PROTECTING THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING YOUR JUST [DONKING] AND PLAYING CRASH UP DERBY WITH THE LOWRIDING STYLE, ROOTS, CULTURE, AND FUTURE. :angry:
> *


church


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLE OF THE YOUNG GENERATION (CLOWNS) AND THEIR DUMB :uh: STATEMENTS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 02:55 AM~8394079
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A HO. WHAT TYPE OF SHIT IS THAT TO WORRY ABOUT? HALF YOU FOOLS LOOK INTO THIS SHIT TOO DEEP. YOU SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT THE STATE OF OUR FARMS AND CROPS. ABOUT HOW GENETICALLY MODIFIED SEEDS HAVE REPLACED ORGANIC SEEDS; HOW SEED BANKS AREN'T BEING MAINTAINED THUS ELMINATING ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO GO BACK TO ORGANIC FARMING ONCE CROSS POLLINATION SPREADS. THIS SHIT CAN HAVE AN ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE ORGANS AND REPRODUCTIVE CAPABILITIES OF YOUR KIDS. THAT'S SOME SHIT TO BE WORRIED ABOUT.
> 
> IF ALL THESE WEENIES REALLY CARE ABOUT THUGGERY AND LOWRIDING, NEXT TIME YOU AT A CAR SHOW, BITCH SLAP EVERY ASS HOLE WITH TONY MONTANA, TONY SOPRANO, OR AL CAPONE MURALED ON THEIR TRUNK. THEN, SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF ANYONE WHO HAS MURALS OF GUNS, NAKED WOMEN, AND OTHER OBSCENE SHIT. INSTEAD OF STANDING THERE WITH YOUR HEADS UP YOUR ASSES AND BEING LIKE "OH SHIT DAWG, THAT SHIT IS SIIIIICCCKKKKKKK", THINK ABOUT WHAT MOST CIVILIZED FOLKS THINK WHEN THEY SEE THAT SHIT. OH, MY BAD, YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT THEY THINK? WELL THEN DON'T CRY WHEN PEOPLE SAY LOWRIDERS ARE BAD. BY THE WAY, I'VE NEVER GOTTEN FLAK FOR THAT SHIT.
> ...


THIS ONE (CLOWN) RIGHT HERE. :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 02:57 AM~8394083
> *ARE YOU LOCO ESE????? THE 90s ARE OVER. PLUS WHO GIVES A SHIT IF THE CARS GO TO JAPAN. PEOPLE NEED MONEY.
> *


SAME STUPID :uh: (CLOWN). EVEN WORSER STATEMENT. :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jul 26 2007, 03:06 AM~8394096
> *this shit cracks me but ur boy is right I'd be happy to be above ground and not getting chased by the terminator machine than worry bout that.  Hell might even be some new co. that noone ever heard of peeps be rollin in.  just like technology the shit is gonna change an evolve so fast we wont recognize shit anyway. so pimp ur shit tomorrow, this weekend and for as long as u can before it's ova.
> *


ANOTHER (CLOWN). OR SHOULD I SAY (RIDER). DEFINATELY NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER IN SPIRIT, ROOTS, CULTURE, AND ESPECIALLY PRIDE. OR MAYBE BEST DESCRIBED AS (FAD) :0 :uh: RIDER. :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 5 2007, 02:25 PM~8476877
> *ANOTHER (CLOWN). OR SHOULD I SAY (RIDER). DEFINATELY NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER IN SPIRIT, ROOTS, CULTURE, AND ESPECIALLY PRIDE. OR MAYBE BEST DESCRIBED AS (FAD) :0  :uh:  RIDER. :angry: A REAL LOWERIDER HOLDS ON TO TRADITION. NOT [SELL OUT] TO THE FUTURE  .
> *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 5 2007, 01:31 PM~8476905


 :0 
THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN TO LOWRIDING








:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks jrock this is what i was looking for. some opinions on the state of lowriding and where its headed i really think some people dont care or dont want to care and its sad.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Aug 7 2007, 09:49 PM~8499095
> *thanks jrock this is what i was looking for. some opinions on the state of lowriding and where its headed i really think some people dont care or dont want to care and its sad.
> *


IN A WAY IT IS SAD AND IT'S A SHAME. PART OF THE PROBLEM AND I'M BRAVE ENOUGH TO SAY THAT THEY'RE NOT ENOUGH G's PUTTIN THESE YOUNG BUCKS IN CHECK BEFORE THEY GOT THERE DRIVERS LICENSE DURING THE TIME THE JAPANESE SHOPPING MARKET GOT MIXED IN THE LOWRIDING SCENE. THESE YOUNG (RIDERS) AS THEY CALL THEMSELVES GOT CAUGHT UP ON THE FIRST THING THEY SEEN AND IT WAS THE $ MONEY $. AND TO ADD FUEL TO THE FIRE VIDEOS ALSO PLAYED A PART INSTILLING ALL THE BLINGS, HOOD RAT CHICKS OR (MODELS), LOWRIDERS, DONKS, TRUCKS, ETC., AND OF COURSE THE FLASH OF $ :uh: . WHEN YOU REALLY THINK ABOUT IT YOU DON'T SEE VIDEOS REALLY REPRESENTING THE CULTURE OF LOWRIDING. MEANING; THOSE SATURDAY AND SUNDAY AFTERNOONS WITH YOUR POPS, UNCLES, BIG BROTHERS, OR NEIGHBORS GET TOGETHER WORKING ON CARS GETTING DIRTY WORKING ON THERE RIDES. THE KIDS EXCITEMENT GOING FOR THERE FIRST RIDE IN A LOW LOW. KIDS GOING WILD AFTER SCHOOL WAITING FOR THERE RIDE TO GO HOME AND 1 LUCKY KID GETS PICKED UP IN A LOWRIDER AN EVERY KID LOOKS WITH THE BIGS :0 OOHS AND :cheesy: AHHHS WISHING THEY WOULD BE PICKED UP IN 1 OF THOSE. YEAH. SOME OF GUYS REMEMBER AND KNOW EXACTLY WHERE I'M COMING FROM AND WHERE I'M GOING WITH THIS  . THIS IS WHERE THE CULTURE AND PRIDE IS BREWED FROM JUST LIKE RAISING A CHILD IN BASIC KNOW HOW AND INSTINCT BASED ON YOUR PERSONAL LIFE EXPERIENCES  . BUT IN THE INDUSTRY VIA VIDEO MEDIA AND SO ON THERE'S NO MONEY IN IT AND IT'S BORING TO THEM MAINLY BECAUSE THE MOST OF THESE PEOPLE ARE NOT IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. SIMPLE PRINCIPLE OF US WHAT SELLS (HOES AND MONEY AND SMOK A FEW BROS WHILE AT IT). TO ME IN MY OPINION. THE YOUNG (RIDERS) ARE NOT ALL BAD THEIR JUST LOST SO THE ONLY THING THEY KNOW BEST IS TO MAKE THEIR MARK THERE WAY. I DON'T THINK THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT BUT WHEN YOU DISRESPECT AND WORSE ALTER, MANIPULATE, CHANGE, TWIST, DISREGARD, AND IMPLAMENT SOMETHING THAT IS NOT GENUINE TO THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE CULTURE YOUR DISRESPECTING YOUR ELDERS, ANCESTRY, AND THE FUTURE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Aug 7 2007, 09:43 PM~8499023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S ARE FUTURE IF THESE YOUNG BUCKS :uh: DON'T STOP TAKING LOWRIDING FOR GRANTED. :angry:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8392739
> *SO WHAT THIS MEANS IS IF YOU OWN A FORD YOU ARE NOT A LOWRIDER :uh: I HAVE A LINCOLN AND ITS A LOWRIDER.WELL I DONT KNOW HOW OLD YOU ARE BUT BACK IN THE DAYS EVERY MAKE AND MODEL THAT YOU CAN CUT OR HEAT UP THE SPRINGS WAS A LOWRIDER,VEGAS,PINTOS,CORVIARS,MAVERICS,CHEVY'S .FORDS'BUICK.DODGE,VOLKSWAGONS,THE ONLY DEFFERENCE IS EVERYONE WANTS A CHEVY NOW ,MANY BELIEVE IF ITS NOT A CHEVY ITS NOT A LO-LO.IVE ALWAYS HAD CHEVY'S BUT NOW I HAVE A FORD,HOMIE LOWRIDING IS WHAT YOU MAKE YOUR CAR TO BE...NO MATTER WHAT MAKE OR MODEL.
> *


 X 1,000


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> :0
> THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN TO LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S ARE FUTURE IF THESE YOUNG BUCKS :uh: DON'T STOP TAKING LOWRIDING FOR GRANTED. :angry: 
[/quote]
:werd:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 2 2007, 06:18 AM~8453816
> *ACTUALLY YOUR A FUCKING IDIOT
> *


NAH HOE, YOU'RE THE IDIOT FOR BUYING A BUILT CAR.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 AM~8474483
> *I AGREE WITH YOU SHREKINACUTTY. THIS IS THE PROBLEM TODAY SINCE THE LOWRIDING CULTURE GOT SOLD OUT TO THE JAPANESE. YES (SOME) PEOPLE NEED MONEY. BUT MOST DIDN'T OR THEY WOULDN'T HAVE INVESTED SO MUCH TIME AND MONEY INTO THERE RIDES IN THE FIRST PLACE. SO THE STATEMENT THAT PEOPLE NEED MONEY IS HIPACRITCAL AT BEST. THESE DAYS THE NEW LOWRIDER GENERATION LOWRIDER SPIRIT GOT WATERED DOWN TO ABOUT BUILDING AND SELLING OFF LOWRIDERS TO MAKE A FAST BUCK. THIS IN TURN MADE OUR OG CARS MORE SCARESED THAT IN TURN DROVE UP THE MARKET OF OG CARS TO PURCHASE WHEN ABOUT 20 YEARS AGO OR EARLIER THE RIDES WERE WAY MORE AFFORDABLE BEFORE THE JAPANESE BUYERS CAME INTO THE PICTURE. AND I CAN SAY WITH REASON AND FACT THAT JAPAN GOT MORE RAGTOPS AND OG CARS THAN WE DO.  SO FOR YOU YOUNG CATS TALKING THAT B.S. THAT I'M A "RIDER" :uh: . YOUR RIGHT . YOU ARE A RIDER BUT NOT A LOWRIDER. A RIDER IS A DESCRIPTION YOUR GENERATION CAME UP WITH AND TRIED TO IMPLEMENT INTO THE LOWRIDER CULTURE JUST LIKE BRINGING THE DONKING CULTURE COMING INTO THE LOWRIDER SCENE UNINVITED, DISRUPTING AND ALTERATING THE LIFESTYLE AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING WITH NO SINCE OF RESPSECT AS ILLUSTRATED BY THESE CLOWNS  :uh: WHO MADE THOSE IGNORANT STATEMENTS. A LOWRIDER HAS A SINCE OF CREED, HONOR, ROOTS, AND CULTURE. THE TRUE LOWRIDERS (OG'S)   CHERISH THEIR RIDES. NOT TURN AROUND AND SELL TO THE HIGHEST INTERNATIONAL BIDDER AND TURN AROUND AGAIN TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE THAT IS ALSO WHY I'M NOTICING MORE (MICROWAVE) BUILT LOWRIDERS THESE DAYS WITH LESS CANDY OR UPHOLESTRY ETC. JUST D'S, JUICE, PLAQUE, AND LOUD TALKIN  :uh: OF WHO CAN SWING ON WHO :uh: . OR WHO'S BALLIN STUPID TALK. WATCHING CARS GET BEAT DOWN HOPPING SO HARD BUMPERS AND GRILLS FLYING OFF TURNING LOWRIDERS TO JUNK RIDERS :uh: . IN FACT A LOT OF THESE (MICROWAVE) LOWRIDERS DON'T LAY TO THE DEFINITION OF A LOWRIDER. MEANING THEY CAN LAY BACK BUMPER BUT CAN'T LAY FRONT BUMPER EXECUTING THE TRUE ESSENCE OF THE LOWRIDER STYLE LIKE THE OG'S   LOWRIDERS THAT ARE FORTUNATELY SOME ARE STILL HERE TODAY STILL SETTING THE EXAMPLE OF WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT. SO IF YOU CLAIM OR IDENTIFY YOURSELF A LOWRIDER THEN YOU SHOULD CARE ABOUT THE FUTURE AND THE REP. OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND THE STYLE IT REPRESENTS. IF NOT BE REAL TO YOURSELF AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND JUST DENOUNCE YOURSELF AS A LOWRIDER AND STOP THE PERPATRAITEN. YOUR NOT SUBSTAINING OR PROTECTING THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING YOUR JUST [DONKING] AND PLAYING CRASH UP DERBY WITH THE LOWRIDING STYLE, ROOTS, CULTURE, AND FUTURE. :angry:
> *


MAN, YOU ARE DUMBER THAN A BAG OF ROCKS. IF SOMEONE WANTS TO SELL THEIR CAR TO A JAP CAUSE THE JAP IS OFFERING MORE MONEY THAN YOUR BROKE SCRUBBED OUT ASS, THEN SO BE IT. ITS CALLED CAPITALISM. INSTEAD, THERE IS BLOOD IN YOUR PANTIES BECAUSE THE PRICE OF OG CARS WENT UP FROM 20 YEARS AGO. YOU IDIOT, THE PRICE WOULD HAVE WENT UP EITHER WAY. SINCE I BOUGHT MY LAC IN 98, THE PRICE FOR TWO DOOR LACS HAS WENT UP A FAIR BIT. THE YEN WEAKENED TOWARDS THE LATE 90S EARLY 2000s (THUS REDUCING EXPORTS), SO ONLY A DIPSHIT WITH NO BRAIN WOULD THROW THE BLAME ON THE JAPS OR THOSE THAT SELL TO EM.

NOW I KEEP HEARING LITTLE PUNKZ LIKE YOU TALK ABOUT "THE PROBLEM IN LOWRIDING TODAY". WHAT THE FUCK IS THE PROBLEM? THAT PEOPLE SOLD THEIR CARS TO JAPAN? THE PEOPLE WANT TO HOP HIGHER? BIG FUCKING DEAL. GET A LIFE LOSER. 

IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BANG THE SHIT OUT OF A $3 G BODY, THEN LET EM. I DON'T SEE A LOT OF PEOPLE SMASHING UP IMPALAS THESE DAYS. I DON'T EVEN LIKE CIRCUS HOPPING, BUT I AIN'T CRYING LIKE A BITCH. IMO, LOWRIDING WAS THE BEST IN THE LATE 90s BECAUSE IT WAS ALL CLEAN CARS BEING HOPPED, NOT GETTING STUCK ON THE BUMPER, AND DUDES WERE SWANGIN A LOT MORE IMPALAS AND CADDIES. BUT IF THIS IS YOUR PROBLEM, THEN YOU'RE STILL A DIP SHIT CAUSE THERE HAS ALSO BEEN A RESURGENCE WITH MORE CLEANER HOPPERS COMING OUT RECENTLY. 

REGARDLESS, YOUR BITCHING AND CRYING IS MERITLESS. YOU REALLY AIN'T GOT SHIT TO COMPLAIN ABOUT. YOU MOAN AND MOAN IN GENERALITIES ABOUT NON CONCRETE ISSUES. MY ADVICE FOR YOU IS TO PUT DOWN THE PIPE AND QUIT BEING SUCH A CORNBALL FUCKING LOSER WITH YOUR HORSE SHIT LINES LIKE "LOWRIDERS GOT HONOR". BITCH PLEASE. THAT COMMENT WAS THE CORNIEST SHIT I'VE SEEN SINCE I TOOK A SHIT AFTER I ATE CORN ON THE COB A COUPLE DAYS AGO. GET A LIFE TRICK.


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

I hardly ever respond to this site but think the amazin cauacasion is very well spoken and i seem to agree with almost everything he has said if everyone had honor and self respect i believe we all would be in a better life style no matter what you want to call it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 18 2007, 12:41 PM~8583636
> *MAN, YOU ARE DUMBER THAN A BAG OF ROCKS. IF SOMEONE WANTS TO SELL THEIR CAR TO A JAP CAUSE THE JAP IS OFFERING MORE MONEY THAN YOUR BROKE SCRUBBED OUT ASS, THEN SO BE IT. ITS CALLED CAPITALISM. INSTEAD, THERE IS BLOOD IN YOUR PANTIES BECAUSE THE PRICE OF OG CARS WENT UP FROM 20 YEARS AGO. YOU IDIOT, THE PRICE WOULD HAVE WENT UP EITHER WAY. SINCE I BOUGHT MY LAC IN 98, THE PRICE FOR TWO DOOR LACS HAS WENT UP A FAIR BIT. THE YEN WEAKENED TOWARDS THE LATE 90S EARLY 2000s (THUS REDUCING EXPORTS), SO ONLY A DIPSHIT WITH NO BRAIN WOULD THROW THE BLAME ON THE JAPS OR THOSE THAT SELL TO EM.
> 
> NOW I KEEP HEARING LITTLE PUNKZ LIKE YOU TALK ABOUT "THE PROBLEM IN LOWRIDING TODAY". WHAT THE FUCK IS THE PROBLEM? THAT PEOPLE SOLD THEIR CARS TO JAPAN? THE PEOPLE WANT TO HOP HIGHER? BIG FUCKING DEAL. GET A LIFE LOSER.
> ...


WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! PULL THE KLAN SHEET OFF OVER YOUR HEAD :uh: YOU RACIST :angry: MINI TRUCK DRAG SCRAPIN ROLL PAN DRAG DESTROYIN MOTHER [email protected]#KER! YOU ARE IN NO POSITION TO SPEAK ON BEHALF OF OUR HISTORIC CULTURE THAT HAS NO TIES TO [YOU :uh: ] THAT WE AS {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE TRYING TO PRESERVE. YOU UNDER COVER WHITE POLICE OFFICER OFF DUTY MINI TRUCKER ASS ARE JUST TRYING TO UNDER MIND THE PERSAVATION OF THE LOWRIDERS BY PLAYING THE MAN PRIDE CARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO MINITRUCKIN AND HOT RODDING IN HOPES TO ELIMINATE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! IN ANY WAYS NECESSARY! A {REAL LOWRIDER} DOESN'T SELL OUT THAT EASY LIKE (YOU FAD WHITE BOY KLAN TYPE) LOWRIDERS :uh: . YEAH! I WENT THEIR! SINCE YOUR ON THE MISSION OF DESTROYING THE HISTORIC CULTURE YOU DEFINATELY HAD NO PART OF :uh: ! NOW DON'T GET IT TWISTED! THAT MEANS TO YOU WANNA BE (FAD RIDER)! "DON'T GET IT CONFUSED" IF MTV RAP HAS NOT TAUGHT YOU THAT YET. I'M COOL WITH ALL NATIONALITIES EXCEPT YOUR KKK SABBOTAUSHING ASS :uh: !
YOU KNOW YOUR NOT CLOSE TO HAVING THE NUTS TO SAY THAT TO TO {REAL} OG'S LIKE TOGETHER, KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, OLDIES, DUKES, ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, CLASSICS, LTD BACHELERS, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, AND ALL THE OTHER {REAL OG LOWRIDERS} THAT DUMB DONK DRIVING, ELVIS PRESELY HOT RODDIN, FAST AND THE FURIOUS, MINI TRUCKIN, SHIT! CAT'S LIKE THESE WERE IN THE STRUGGLE TRYING TO KEEP THERE LOWRIDER CULTURE ALIVE SO SOME OF US WHO DON'T TAKE IT FOR GRANTED CAN PASS ON THE ENJOYMENT OF THE LOWRIDER HISTORY AND CULTURE JUST LIKE HOT RODS, LED SLEDS, CLASSICS, MOTORCYCLING AND ANY THING ELSE THAT PEOPLE CHERISH! IN FACT WHY DON'T YOU PUT YOUR KLAN WHITE SHEET BACK OVER YOURSELF :uh: AND LITE YOURSELF! YOU'LL BE DOING THE {REAL LOWRIDER} COMMUNITY A FAVOR! WHY DON'T YOU MAN UP AND ADMIT WHAT YOUR REALLY TRYING TO DO! YOUR NOT SLICK LIKE YOU THINK YOU ARE THROWING THAT SMOKE SCREEN WITH THE HONOR SPEECH. EVEN THOUGH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT COMMENT THAT'S JUST COVER UP YOUR REAL INTENT AND THAT'S TO PUT THE LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO EXTINCTION AT ANY MEANS NECESSARY!
DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU TRY TO MAKE YOURSELF SOUND THAT YOU HAD NO INTENT BUT YOU DID AND YOU ARE YOU LOWRIDER HATER! I KNOW YOU ARE NOT IN YOUR 40'S OR OLDER YOUNG BUCK / GENERATION X! SO ALLOW ME TO SCHOOL YOUR [FAD] RIDING ASS ON SOMETHING! LOWRIDERS. AS IN {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE NOT IN THE CULTURE TO PRIMARELY TO BUILD LOWRIDERS TO JUST SELL OFF MY MAN! THE MAJORITY BUILDS THEM FOR THE LOVE AND CREATIVITY BASED ON THERE SELF EXPRESSION. IT'S WHEN [YOU :uh: ] AND YOUR "FLIP A BUCK X GENERATION"! CAME IN WITH THIS MENTALITY BASED ON NO LOWRIDER ROOTS AT ALL TWIST THE DEFINITION AND CHARACTERIZATION OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE, MEANING, HISTORY, AND WHERE IT'S GOING; MESSING IT UP FOR THE NEXT LOWRIDER GENERATION! BY MAKING RETARDED ASS STATEMENTS LIKE YOU MENTIONED EARLIER. LIKE I SAID YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOUR JUST A FAD RIDER SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO CARE PLUS YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO HOT RODDING, MINI TRUCKING, OFF ROADING, DRAG RACING, MOTOR CROSSING, AND WHAT EVER BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO ROOT TIES IN THIS LOWRIDER CULTURE!
SO NOW! SO SINCE [YOU :uh: ] (SO RAD!) TO CALL ME OUT ON THIS! IF YOU THINK YOU CAN TAKE ME ON ON THIS! BRING IT HOMEBOY! I'M YOUR WORST ENEMY I AM THE {LOWRIDER DEFENDER} ON THIS THREAD! THROW YOUR BEST UNDERCOVER HATE :uh: ! DUDE! I GOT YOUR TRICK HOMEBOY! OH AND THANK THAT "BROTHA" WHO TAUGHT YOU HOW TO TALK LIKE US TOO! DUDE! NOW WHAT?! DAMN PERPATRATER! uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2007, 01:25 AM~8587060
> *WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! PULL THE KLAN SHEET OFF OVER YOUR HEAD :uh:  YOU RACIST :angry:  MINI TRUCK DRAG SCRAPIN ROLL PAN DRAG DESTROYIN MOTHER [email protected]#KER! YOU ARE IN NO POSITION TO SPEAK ON BEHALF OF OUR HISTORIC CULTURE THAT HAS NO TIES TO [YOU :uh: ] THAT WE AS {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE TRYING TO PRESERVE. YOU UNDER COVER WHITE POLICE OFFICER OFF DUTY MINI TRUCKER ASS ARE JUST TRYING TO UNDER MIND THE PERSAVATION OF THE LOWRIDERS BY PLAYING THE MAN PRIDE CARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO MINITRUCKIN AND HOT RODDING IN HOPES TO ELIMINATE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! IN ANY WAYS NECESSARY! A {REAL LOWRIDER} DOESN'T SELL OUT THAT EASY LIKE (YOU FAD WHITE BOY KLAN TYPE) LOWRIDERS :uh: . YEAH! I WENT THEIR! SINCE YOUR ON THE MISSION OF DESTROYING THE HISTORIC CULTURE YOU DEFINATELY HAD NO PART OF :uh: ! NOW DON'T GET IT TWISTED! THAT MEANS TO YOU WANNA BE (FAD RIDER)! "DON'T GET IT CONFUSED" IF MTV RAP HAS NOT TAUGHT YOU THAT YET. I'M COOL WITH ALL NATIONALITIES EXCEPT YOUR KKK SABBOTAUSHING ASS :uh: !
> YOU KNOW YOUR NOT CLOSE TO HAVING THE NUTS TO SAY THAT TO TO {REAL} OG'S LIKE TOGETHER, KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, OLDIES, DUKES, ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, CLASSICS, LTD BACHELERS, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, AND ALL THE OTHER {REAL OG LOWRIDERS} THAT DUMB DONK DRIVING, ELVIS PRESELY HOT RODDIN, FAST AND THE FURIOUS, MINI TRUCKIN, SHIT! CAT'S LIKE THESE WERE IN THE STRUGGLE TRYING TO KEEP THERE LOWRIDER CULTURE ALIVE SO SOME OF US WHO DON'T TAKE IT FOR GRANTED CAN PASS ON THE ENJOYMENT OF THE LOWRIDER HISTORY AND CULTURE JUST LIKE HOT RODS, LED SLEDS, CLASSICS, MOTORCYCLING AND ANY THING ELSE THAT PEOPLE CHERISH! IN FACT WHY DON'T YOU PUT YOUR KLAN WHITE SHEET BACK OVER YOURSELF  :uh: AND LITE YOURSELF! YOU'LL BE DOING THE {REAL LOWRIDER} COMMUNITY A FAVOR! WHY DON'T YOU MAN UP AND ADMIT WHAT YOUR REALLY TRYING TO DO! YOUR NOT SLICK LIKE YOU THINK YOU ARE THROWING THAT SMOKE SCREEN WITH THE HONOR SPEECH. EVEN THOUGH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT COMMENT THAT'S JUST COVER UP YOUR REAL INTENT AND THAT'S TO PUT THE LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO EXTINCTION AT ANY MEANS NECESSARY!
> DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU TRY TO MAKE YOURSELF SOUND THAT YOU HAD NO INTENT BUT YOU DID AND YOU ARE YOU LOWRIDER HATER! I KNOW YOU ARE NOT IN YOUR 40'S OR OLDER YOUNG BUCK / GENERATION X! SO ALLOW ME TO SCHOOL YOUR [FAD] RIDING ASS ON SOMETHING! LOWRIDERS. AS IN {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE NOT IN THE CULTURE TO PRIMARELY TO BUILD LOWRIDERS TO JUST SELL OFF MY MAN! THE MAJORITY BUILDS THEM FOR THE LOVE AND CREATIVITY BASED ON THERE SELF EXPRESSION. IT'S WHEN [YOU :uh: ] AND YOUR "FLIP A BUCK X GENERATION"! CAME IN WITH THIS MENTALITY BASED ON NO LOWRIDER ROOTS AT ALL TWIST THE DEFINITION AND CHARACTERIZATION OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE, MEANING, HISTORY, AND WHERE IT'S GOING; MESSING IT UP FOR THE NEXT LOWRIDER GENERATION! BY MAKING RETARDED ASS STATEMENTS LIKE YOU MENTIONED EARLIER. LIKE I SAID YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOUR JUST A FAD RIDER SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO CARE PLUS YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO HOT RODDING, MINI TRUCKING, OFF ROADING, DRAG RACING, MOTOR CROSSING, AND WHAT EVER BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO ROOT TIES IN THIS LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL IS THE TRUE SCHOOL FOOL! uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OK HOMIE. I JUST GOT A MESSAGE FROM 1 OF THE OG'Z REQUESTING I GIVE YOU A PASS. SO IN RESPECTS ON THE {OG CALL} TIP. I LET YOU SLIDE LIKE A LOWRIDE!  :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 07:36 PM~8430477
> *but the first black gang  was the gangster disciples who's roots were in  chicago  you know them in cali as crips.          the vice lord also sprung up out of chicago   know to you as bloods
> 
> *


SORRY HOMIE BUT THAT ISNT CORRECT.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's wrong with mini trucks?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 19 2007, 04:54 AM~8587454
> *What's wrong with mini trucks?
> *


hes a fuck head like the amazing cockasian


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2007, 09:25 AM~8587060
> *WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! PULL THE KLAN SHEET OFF OVER YOUR HEAD :uh:  YOU RACIST :angry:  MINI TRUCK DRAG SCRAPIN ROLL PAN DRAG DESTROYIN MOTHER [email protected]#KER! YOU ARE IN NO POSITION TO SPEAK ON BEHALF OF OUR HISTORIC CULTURE THAT HAS NO TIES TO [YOU :uh: ] THAT WE AS {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE TRYING TO PRESERVE. YOU UNDER COVER WHITE POLICE OFFICER OFF DUTY MINI TRUCKER ASS ARE JUST TRYING TO UNDER MIND THE PERSAVATION OF THE LOWRIDERS BY PLAYING THE MAN PRIDE CARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO MINITRUCKIN AND HOT RODDING IN HOPES TO ELIMINATE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! IN ANY WAYS NECESSARY! A {REAL LOWRIDER} DOESN'T SELL OUT THAT EASY LIKE (YOU FAD WHITE BOY KLAN TYPE) LOWRIDERS :uh: . YEAH! I WENT THEIR! SINCE YOUR ON THE MISSION OF DESTROYING THE HISTORIC CULTURE YOU DEFINATELY HAD NO PART OF :uh: ! NOW DON'T GET IT TWISTED! THAT MEANS TO YOU WANNA BE (FAD RIDER)! "DON'T GET IT CONFUSED" IF MTV RAP HAS NOT TAUGHT YOU THAT YET. I'M COOL WITH ALL NATIONALITIES EXCEPT YOUR KKK SABBOTAUSHING ASS :uh: !
> YOU KNOW YOUR NOT CLOSE TO HAVING THE NUTS TO SAY THAT TO TO {REAL} OG'S LIKE TOGETHER, KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, OLDIES, DUKES, ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, CLASSICS, LTD BACHELERS, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, AND ALL THE OTHER {REAL OG LOWRIDERS} THAT DUMB DONK DRIVING, ELVIS PRESELY HOT RODDIN, FAST AND THE FURIOUS, MINI TRUCKIN, SHIT! CAT'S LIKE THESE WERE IN THE STRUGGLE TRYING TO KEEP THERE LOWRIDER CULTURE ALIVE SO SOME OF US WHO DON'T TAKE IT FOR GRANTED CAN PASS ON THE ENJOYMENT OF THE LOWRIDER HISTORY AND CULTURE JUST LIKE HOT RODS, LED SLEDS, CLASSICS, MOTORCYCLING AND ANY THING ELSE THAT PEOPLE CHERISH! IN FACT WHY DON'T YOU PUT YOUR KLAN WHITE SHEET BACK OVER YOURSELF  :uh: AND LITE YOURSELF! YOU'LL BE DOING THE {REAL LOWRIDER} COMMUNITY A FAVOR! WHY DON'T YOU MAN UP AND ADMIT WHAT YOUR REALLY TRYING TO DO! YOUR NOT SLICK LIKE YOU THINK YOU ARE THROWING THAT SMOKE SCREEN WITH THE HONOR SPEECH. EVEN THOUGH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT COMMENT THAT'S JUST COVER UP YOUR REAL INTENT AND THAT'S TO PUT THE LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO EXTINCTION AT ANY MEANS NECESSARY!
> DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU TRY TO MAKE YOURSELF SOUND THAT YOU HAD NO INTENT BUT YOU DID AND YOU ARE YOU LOWRIDER HATER! I KNOW YOU ARE NOT IN YOUR 40'S OR OLDER YOUNG BUCK / GENERATION X! SO ALLOW ME TO SCHOOL YOUR [FAD] RIDING ASS ON SOMETHING! LOWRIDERS. AS IN {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE NOT IN THE CULTURE TO PRIMARELY TO BUILD LOWRIDERS TO JUST SELL OFF MY MAN! THE MAJORITY BUILDS THEM FOR THE LOVE AND CREATIVITY BASED ON THERE SELF EXPRESSION. IT'S WHEN [YOU :uh: ] AND YOUR "FLIP A BUCK X GENERATION"! CAME IN WITH THIS MENTALITY BASED ON NO LOWRIDER ROOTS AT ALL TWIST THE DEFINITION AND CHARACTERIZATION OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE, MEANING, HISTORY, AND WHERE IT'S GOING; MESSING IT UP FOR THE NEXT LOWRIDER GENERATION! BY MAKING RETARDED ASS STATEMENTS LIKE YOU MENTIONED EARLIER. LIKE I SAID YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOUR JUST A FAD RIDER SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO CARE PLUS YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO HOT RODDING, MINI TRUCKING, OFF ROADING, DRAG RACING, MOTOR CROSSING, AND WHAT EVER BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO ROOT TIES IN THIS LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> ...


i might would have read that ,if it wasnt writen in caps.


----------



## New2theGame (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 01:16 PM~8396088
> *PLUS IT AIN'T LIKE EVERYONE OWNS A BUMPERLESS PIECE OF SHIT HOPPER (ALTHOUGH SOME FOLKS SURE ARE MAKING SOME CLEAN HOPPERS AGAIN LIKE IN THE 90s). ITS JUST THAT THE VIDEOS SENSATIONALIZE THAT SHIT A LOT MORE THAN WHATS REALLY OUT THERE. SOME SHIT HAS CHANGED, BUT IMO, CHANGED FOR THE BETTER. I LIKE SEEING FRONT TIRES POKE INSTEAD OF TUCKING LIKE THEY USE TOO.
> *


Technology has come along way I remember bouncing down the road back in the 80s in a droped toyota truck. But now with spring, shock and other suspension modifications that Toyota would ride smooth. I think lowriding will evolve with the times. Hell with all the fabricators in lowriding I'm looking forward to seening a 2008 Deville with a custom built frame converted to RWD with a Lt1 350 in it three wheeling.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(laquerhead @ Jul 30 2007, 07:36 PM) *
but the first black gang was the gangster disciples who's roots were in chicago you know them in cali as crips. wink.gif the vice lord also sprung up out of chicago know to you as bloods
===========================================


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 05:21 AM~8587439
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT THAT ISNT CORRECT.
> *


===========================================

Interesting commentary on black gangs. My cousin's lived in Aleiso Village projects (LA), just east of downtown. Not sure if it's still called that now. Have you ever heard of the Black Stone Rangers, thought they were outta Chi-Town and became the Crips and to add to this I thought at first they were known as the cripplers cause they would f-you up and cripple you if you f'd with them? My cousin knew some of them from the projects. Now I'm not talking history here, just an old man's memory (like 40 yrs ago) but you know how that is, at first you saw a minnow and as time went on it became a great white shark. So like I'm saying this ain't fact unless someone else can confirms it.. Also I thought bloods came from the Piru's.. My homie was in CYA with some Piru's back in the late 60's.. No I'm not black but I'm culturally diverse cause my cousins alway lived in the projects. It was a little different back then, we used to be friends with who ever was friend with us.. Don't get me wrong, these guys weren't punks it was just a respect thing. I don't think back in those times that someone would shoot at your house with your momma home or little kids there..

Now what this all has to do with lowriding, I'm not sure... But it's history and part of the whole culture, both Mexican (Hispanic) & Black and even white. There were some mostly white lowrider car clubs around in the 60's and into the early 70's. The one I can remember was out of Downey / Bell Gardens, the "Persians"..

Now as far as gangs and lowriders, back in the late 60's & early 70's most car clubs didn't allow active gang members into the car clubs, you had to get jumped out, now remember this is just my recollection, and the few clubs I hung out with when I was younger. I've been around lowridering since I was about 8 (1963), cause of my older brother and his friends.. He had friends in the Majestics out Sante Fe Springs, 38th St Dukes... His friend's used to call themselves the Pharros, not the car club, they didn't have plaques, just like business cards.. they mostly had 51 - 52 tear drop chevy's, all primeried down gray, even if the car had a clean factory paint, they spray painted them gray??? Sorry back to my thoughts on gangs and lowriding.
As the competition grew among the car clubs and gangs in LA came onto the Blvd (Whitteir) in larger numbers, shit started happening more n more. I think this compelled. some car clubs to allow active gang members into them and the car clubs wars came along. This is not to say the the varrio and hoods didn't already have their own clean ass rides.. The late 70's, 80's and present we saw a drastic changes in gang violence. This blurred the line in lowriding and people started shooting each other in every town where cruising was going on. To the point now that it's hard to find a cruising spot just about anywhere because of this. 

So what are the roots of lowriding, primmered cars with chrome rims and baby moons? Just getting your mom & dad's car taking the shocks off and putting sand bags in it..
The game as it's now called has in some way alienated many younger people. To me it has become this lowrider magazine mentality. It's almost like if you don't have candy, chrome, hydro's you ain't shit. Take a look at some of the ol skool threads and see a lot of the rides. I'm not saying anything about shows cars and trailer queens but I see a lot of hating going on. We needs to see more stock looking lowriders. Just plain janes car, cruising around, to me that's what lowriding is about cruising around with your ruka or checking out the girls. We can never go back only forward, so keep in mind that lowriding is a state of mind, like Aztlan the mystical place.. What ever you have rol your ride with pride, jam your music ad hit the road, cause it lowriding not low parking, low car showing, IT's LOWRID"N Homies..
Keep it real homies, black, brown, white, green, whatever.... 
Just some thoughts and opinions from an Ol'Man... 
Lowriding from Whitteir Blvd (ELA) - East Side San Jo (Story & King) 
to Dallas / Ft Worth. Still put'n it down.. 

Like I used to tell my dear ol'departed Mom, I was born to be a lowrider...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats been said about the Crips, Bloods and Piru's in here is false.

Around 1970 Raymond Washington who went to Freemont High School on the ES of South Central and Big Took (Stan Williams) from the WS got together and started the CRIBS which was a group of guys brought together to combat the bullies in the hood or at school. These bullies were gangs like the Mau Maus, Denver Lanes, Brims, Slauson Boys, Pirus, etc.

The word CRIBS was always mis pronounced as "CRIPS" for whatever reason and it stuck. The word CRIBS meant the homies came from the same CRIB like brothers would. 

And I'm not just quoting this stuff from a book. I have a big background, know many OG's, and some of Tookie's family and ex wife Bonny. So I know. And don't belive NOTHING that OG Jimel says either. 

The Crips started in L.A. by Big Took, Ray Ray and Buddah Crip. Thats real. Their all dead now. 

Over the years the Crips morphed into exactly what they were tryin' to fight against: Criminal Gangs.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

And there was NO affiliation with the Panthers, or any other group outside of So.Cal. The Crips were just homies from the hood, no politics or any of that.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 04:13 PM~8589956
> *And there was NO affiliation with the Panthers, or any other group outside of So.Cal. The Crips were just homies from the hood, no politics or any of that.
> *


Cool deal homie. There we go someone in the know. Like I said, first it was a minnow then it turned into shark... It cool to hear background on stuff that is actually history but we'll never read in a history book.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2007, 03:25 PM~8590031
> *Cool deal homie. There we go someone in the know. Like I said, first it was a minnow then it turned into shark... It cool to hear background on stuff that is actually history but we'll never read in a history book.
> *


If you never heard Tookie talk, watch/listen to the interview...after you click on this link click the other link to watch....

Just thought YOU might be interested,
http://www.democracynow.org/article.pl?sid=05/11/30/153247


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lowriding aint a sport..... its a way of life


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2007, 12:25 AM~8587060
> *WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! PULL THE KLAN SHEET OFF OVER YOUR HEAD :uh:  YOU RACIST :angry:  MINI TRUCK DRAG SCRAPIN ROLL PAN DRAG DESTROYIN MOTHER [email protected]#KER! YOU ARE IN NO POSITION TO SPEAK ON BEHALF OF OUR HISTORIC CULTURE THAT HAS NO TIES TO [YOU :uh: ] THAT WE AS {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE TRYING TO PRESERVE. YOU UNDER COVER WHITE POLICE OFFICER OFF DUTY MINI TRUCKER ASS ARE JUST TRYING TO UNDER MIND THE PERSAVATION OF THE LOWRIDERS BY PLAYING THE MAN PRIDE CARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO MINITRUCKIN AND HOT RODDING IN HOPES TO ELIMINATE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! IN ANY WAYS NECESSARY! A {REAL LOWRIDER} DOESN'T SELL OUT THAT EASY LIKE (YOU FAD WHITE BOY KLAN TYPE) LOWRIDERS :uh: . YEAH! I WENT THEIR! SINCE YOUR ON THE MISSION OF DESTROYING THE HISTORIC CULTURE YOU DEFINATELY HAD NO PART OF :uh: ! NOW DON'T GET IT TWISTED! THAT MEANS TO YOU WANNA BE (FAD RIDER)! "DON'T GET IT CONFUSED" IF MTV RAP HAS NOT TAUGHT YOU THAT YET. I'M COOL WITH ALL NATIONALITIES EXCEPT YOUR KKK SABBOTAUSHING ASS :uh: !
> YOU KNOW YOUR NOT CLOSE TO HAVING THE NUTS TO SAY THAT TO TO {REAL} OG'S LIKE TOGETHER, KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, OLDIES, DUKES, ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, CLASSICS, LTD BACHELERS, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, AND ALL THE OTHER {REAL OG LOWRIDERS} THAT DUMB DONK DRIVING, ELVIS PRESELY HOT RODDIN, FAST AND THE FURIOUS, MINI TRUCKIN, SHIT! CAT'S LIKE THESE WERE IN THE STRUGGLE TRYING TO KEEP THERE LOWRIDER CULTURE ALIVE SO SOME OF US WHO DON'T TAKE IT FOR GRANTED CAN PASS ON THE ENJOYMENT OF THE LOWRIDER HISTORY AND CULTURE JUST LIKE HOT RODS, LED SLEDS, CLASSICS, MOTORCYCLING AND ANY THING ELSE THAT PEOPLE CHERISH! IN FACT WHY DON'T YOU PUT YOUR KLAN WHITE SHEET BACK OVER YOURSELF  :uh: AND LITE YOURSELF! YOU'LL BE DOING THE {REAL LOWRIDER} COMMUNITY A FAVOR! WHY DON'T YOU MAN UP AND ADMIT WHAT YOUR REALLY TRYING TO DO! YOUR NOT SLICK LIKE YOU THINK YOU ARE THROWING THAT SMOKE SCREEN WITH THE HONOR SPEECH. EVEN THOUGH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT COMMENT THAT'S JUST COVER UP YOUR REAL INTENT AND THAT'S TO PUT THE LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO EXTINCTION AT ANY MEANS NECESSARY!
> DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU TRY TO MAKE YOURSELF SOUND THAT YOU HAD NO INTENT BUT YOU DID AND YOU ARE YOU LOWRIDER HATER! I KNOW YOU ARE NOT IN YOUR 40'S OR OLDER YOUNG BUCK / GENERATION X! SO ALLOW ME TO SCHOOL YOUR [FAD] RIDING ASS ON SOMETHING! LOWRIDERS. AS IN {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE NOT IN THE CULTURE TO PRIMARELY TO BUILD LOWRIDERS TO JUST SELL OFF MY MAN! THE MAJORITY BUILDS THEM FOR THE LOVE AND CREATIVITY BASED ON THERE SELF EXPRESSION. IT'S WHEN [YOU :uh: ] AND YOUR "FLIP A BUCK X GENERATION"! CAME IN WITH THIS MENTALITY BASED ON NO LOWRIDER ROOTS AT ALL TWIST THE DEFINITION AND CHARACTERIZATION OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE, MEANING, HISTORY, AND WHERE IT'S GOING; MESSING IT UP FOR THE NEXT LOWRIDER GENERATION! BY MAKING RETARDED ASS STATEMENTS LIKE YOU MENTIONED EARLIER. LIKE I SAID YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOUR JUST A FAD RIDER SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO CARE PLUS YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO HOT RODDING, MINI TRUCKING, OFF ROADING, DRAG RACING, MOTOR CROSSING, AND WHAT EVER BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO ROOT TIES IN THIS LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> ...


 :nosad: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 02:06 PM~8589921
> *Whats been said about the Crips, Bloods and Piru's in here is false.
> 
> Around 1970 Raymond Washington who went to Freemont High School on the ES of South Central and Big Took (Stan Williams) from the WS got together and started the CRIBS which was a group of guys brought together to combat the bullies in the hood or at school. These bullies were gangs like the Mau Maus, Denver Lanes, Brims, Slauson Boys, Pirus, etc.
> ...


This is what I was saying at the Begining of this Topic. Im Mexican and I know this. Here some more Proof Below.....

The Beginning 
In the spring of 1971, when Tookie was 17, he was in a very different situation. He was a high school student from South Central Los Angeles. He had a fearsome reputation as a fighter and as a "general" of South Central's west side. And, around that time, Tookie, along with Raymond Lee Washington, created what would one day be a super-gang, the Crips. 
Back in the day when Tookie and Raymond founded the Crips, many of the young people of South Central Los Angeles were involved with small gangs. Those gang members roamed South Central taking property from anyone who feared them, including women and children. To protect the community, Tookie and Raymond organized the Crips. 

Growth 
By 1979, the Crips had grown from a small Los Angeles gang to an organization with membership spread across the State of California. By this time, Crips had also become just like the gang members they had once sought to protect themselves from -- Crips had become gangbangers who terrorized their own neighborhoods. 

Soon the Crips lost both their leaders: in 1979, Raymond was murdered by a rival gang member, and, that same year, Tookie was arrested. He was charged with murdering four people. In 1981, Tookie was convicted of those crimes and placed on death row. 

Life in Prison 
In 1987, Tookie began what became a 6 1/2-year stay in solitary confinement. After two years there, Tookie began to look at himself. He focused on the choices he had made in his life and then committed himself to make a drastic change. The long, difficult process he undertook to rebuild his character put him in touch with his true spirit, his own humanity. Only then could Tookie finally begin to care about the many children, mothers, fathers and other family members of this country hurt by the Crips legacy and by its explosive growth. The gang is now in 42 states and on at least one other continent: South Africa. Youngsters in Soweto and other South African cities have formed the Crips copycat gangs 

Tookie Today 
Tookie greatly regrets the violent history of the Crips -- particularly how so many young black men have hurt each other -- and he wants to do what he can to stop it. The Tookie Speaks Out Against Gang Violence book series for elementary-school-age children is the first fruit of his longing to prevent young people of every color from becoming gangbangers, from ending up in prison, crippled by bullets, or killed. 

Tookie is determined to make amends for having been a co-founder of the Crips. He intends to try in every way he can to guide those youngsters who have imitated him away from the road that led him to death row where he faces State execution. "Don't join a gang," he tells children in his books, writing from his San Quentin cell. "You won't find what you're looking for. All you will find is trouble, pain and sadness. I know. I did."


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 25 2007, 10:45 PM~8392275
> *i was watching the street stars dvd with the doc interview. now this was not the first time i had seen it but the first time i really listened to what he had to say. about how now its about hopping and thuggery and how before it was crusing with your lady etc etc . has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?? and also what does the future lets say 20 years from look like will we back to being as low as possible? or is getting high gonna go to an extreme ? also will the streets be filled with ford products instead of chevys since it looks like all we will have is lincons mercurys and crown vics? will the bag/big rim craze flood our car shows and will this be accepted as lowriding? what do our kids have to look forward too?
> *


"Has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?" In some ways it has. The lack of unity amongst lowriders. People are quick to judge or force their opinion on someone as if it's the gospel. The make, model, and year of car should not matter when lowriding. As long as the dedication, determination, imagination, and pride are there, that's all that should matter. Nothing else. No matter if you're from California or Rhode Island. Build the type of car you want how you want.

I know there are some traditions in lowriding that many have chosen to follow, but the key word is "chosen". We all have choices in life. No matter how, when, or where we were raised, we have choices. If someone chooses to go the non-traditional path when building a lowrider, so be it. It doesn't make that person any less of a lowrider. We must learn to accept and embrace differences.

Lowriding 20 years from now? Who knows? I believe as long as there are cars there will be lowriding. Whether people continue to choose to bulid '60's Impala's or '80's S-10 pick-ups, there will be lowriding. One cannot expect things to remain the same. Evolution. 

Ford products as lowriders? What's wrong with that? People have built Ford vehicles into lowriders since lowridings beginnings. It's just GM vehicles have been viewed as more desirable and that's why the majority of lowriders are a GM vehicle, but that doen't mean building a Ford vehicle is wrong. I've seen many nice Ford vehicles as lowriders. T-Birds, LTD's, Lincolns, etc.. I believe in the future we'll see more and I think that's good. 

Air bags and big rims have been accepted by some in lowriding. I believe if air can get you just as low as hydraulics, it's still lowriding to me. My personal preference is hydraulics, but who am I (or anyone) to tell someone because their vehicle is equipped with air bags that they're not lowriding? We've been programmed to think that lowriding is all GM vehicles, hydrualics, candy paint, chrome, and 13" wire wheels. It's true that's what is seen the majority of the time, but that doesn't make it the gospel.

Our children have alot to look forward to as long as we teach them to use their imagination. Teach them what we know about lowriding, but don't lead them to believe lowriding is one-sided and there is no room for imagination. That's how to ensure lowriding has a future.

Tyrone


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 19 2007, 08:32 PM~8591045
> *"Has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?" In some ways it has. The lack of unity amongst lowriders. People are quick to judge or force their opinion on someone as if it's the gospel. The make, model, and year of car should not matter when lowriding. As long as the dedication, determination, imagination, and pride are there, that's all that should matter. Nothing else. No matter if you're from California or Rhode Island. Build the type of car you want how you want.
> 
> I know there are some traditions in lowriding that many have chosen to follow, but the key word is "chosen". We all have choices in life. No matter how, when, or where we were raised, we have choices. If someone chooses to go the non-traditional path when building a lowrider, so be it. It doesn't make that person any less of a lowrider. We must learn to accept and embrace differences.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 19 2007, 06:32 PM~8591045
> *"Has lowriding taken a turn for the bad?" In some ways it has. The lack of unity amongst lowriders. People are quick to judge or force their opinion on someone as if it's the gospel. The make, model, and year of car should not matter when lowriding. As long as the dedication, determination, imagination, and pride are there, that's all that should matter. Nothing else. No matter if you're from California or Rhode Island. Build the type of car you want how you want.
> 
> I know there are some traditions in lowriding that many have chosen to follow, but the key word is "chosen". We all have choices in life. No matter how, when, or where we were raised, we have choices. If someone chooses to go the non-traditional path when building a lowrider, so be it. It doesn't make that person any less of a lowrider. We must learn to accept and embrace differences.
> ...



:buttkick: 

Man you know you the homie but I disagree big time.

As long has people stick to building real Lowriders, Lowriding will grow. All this other stuff you see out here is just dudes doing what they like or can afford and wanting to come around and kick it with the Lowrider crowd. Some of us bypass the 4 doors and Fords (most Fords) or late model trucks to build a traditinol Lowrider car. Might take more money and time in this day and age but we do it.

Lowriding has been subdivided into two or more groups and we fail to identify this most the time. LRM is the only one who made this subdivision clear when they announced the Traditional class at their shows. The real Lowriders IMO, are the guys who build the traditional cars and trucks using old school building standards along with many original parts with no radical bodys mods or elaborate audio/video systems. The hybrid-Lowriders build their cars, any cars almost without limits but stick to wire rims and custom paint and an active suspension.

Think about it like this: Say we're Hot rodders right and we both own '32 Fords all Hot rodded out. Then the youngsters or whomever starts calling their '86 Monte Carlo SS with a 454 and flames and their '70 Chevelle with slicks a Hot Rod too. You think thats "okay"? Well, to me it's not. Thats why the Hot Rod community has publicly labled that subdivision "Street Rods". It was primarily done to preserve the traditional Hot Rod" This needs to happen in Lowriding also.

This argument reminds me of the top 50 LRM cars issue. How in the hell is a full custom VW Passat with bat wings gonna push out the Santana?

The growth of Lowriding ain't the issue....this shit will grow and grow. It's Traditional Lowriding and Traditional Lowrider cars and clubs that are endangered and compromised today. 

The demand for traditionalism is there too. Look at the respect the OG clubs get. Look at the popularity of TLM when it first came out. Look at all the complaints about the content of LRM. It's obvious.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8591539
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Man you know you the homie but I disagree big time.
> ...



wow you have hit some very important points cf. i have lots of respect for both of you guys and your opinions. i see what your saying with the streetrod situation i always think that the tradional builder will be around look what the ratrod craze has done for the hotrod community it has sparked an interest in the next generation. i will also agree with tyrone about the lack in unity and also imagination. there is so much hate in all of motorsports currently. i agree with evolution last summer i took one of my homeboys to a picnickwith his truck oo fullsize on 24s bags and bodydrop. the lowrider community showed us nothing but love where we cruising in a lowrider? NO but people saw the dedication and work that went into the truck. and gave us our respect . is this the next step in lowriding???


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 09:32 PM~8591539
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Man you know you the homie but I disagree big time.
> ...


Who defines what a "real" lowrider is? Who has that authority? Who's the God that makes this so? So, are you saying to be a lowrider you must have a certain make, model, and year of vehicle? Didn't the Imperials have Fords? Aren't there still some in the Imperials today? What 4-doors are you referring to? Many "bombs" are 4-doors and are a large part of lowriding. Are those the only acception? What about "bomb" trucks? Those are excluded or included?

What defines a "traditional" in your opinion? And that's exactly what the answer will be...your opinion. You stated, "The real lowriders (in my opinion) are the guys who build the traditional cars and trucks using old school building standards along with many original parts with no radical body mods or elaborate audio/video systems." Although LRM has added a "traditional" class to their shows, does that make them an authority? Does that mean those who build "G-bodies" are not real or true lowriders?

I agree with your point of comparison of a '32 Ford to a '70 Chevelle, but if that's the case a true "traditional" lowrider would be a vehicle from the late '30's through the late '40's, now wouldn't it? So, that would give the builders of those vehicles the authority to say, "cars from the '50's on through today are not real lowriders", right? 

How are traditional lowriding and lowrider cars being compromised today? The 20" and larger wheels? The so-called "donks"? Your definition of a traditional and mine differs. I feel cars from the late '50's on through the present day (mostly Lincolns) are traditional lowriders. That's just my opinion and I don't expect or care if anyone or everyone agrees with it.

What "OG" clubs are you referring to? There are "OG" clubs that build bombs and those that build Impalas. Oldies? Lifestyle? Pharoahs? South Side? You must be more specific.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 19 2007, 08:26 PM~8591954
> *Who defines what a "real" lowrider is? Who has that authority? Who's the God that makes this so?
> I spoke for myself, and I believe many agree with me.  I've paid my "dues" so I'll speak on it. I don't think it's a matter of authority, I think it's a matter of common sense.  If I roll up on you in a Bomb or a '64 and your next to me in a a newer 4 door, there a big line that needs to be identified.
> 
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

You guys have beat this subject to death......



There are so many differrent stories on how it started and who did what....
I give props to those who have kept it alive.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll reply in order.

So, a four door Cadillac or Lincoln isn't a traditional lowrider car, in your opinion?

Break down (for those who don't know) "traditional" lowrider cars. By make, model, and year.

OK, if the Imperials have Ford vehicles in their club, what do you have against them? They're not "traditional"?

You mentioned pulling up next to me in a bomb or '64 Impala while I'm in a four door and stating line identification. Now, you say Cadillacs and Lincolns are the exception. Some Cadillacs and Lincolns are four door lowriders. Either you accept them or you don't.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2007, 11:08 PM~8592366
> *You guys have beat this subject to death......
> There are so many differrent stories on how it started and who did what....
> I give props those who keep it alive.
> ...


I've recently entered this topic, but I know what you're saying and I respect your comment. Dialogue like this is good as long as people reply to it intelligently and don't turn it into an argument. 

It's about lowriding continuing to grow, and ensuring it's future for the next generation. Lowriding has grown as far as exposure and the modifications done to the vehicles, but the mentality of some hasn't changed. If that doesn't change, lowriding will not grow.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 19 2007, 09:16 PM~8592465
> *I'll reply in order.
> 
> So, a four door Cadillac or Lincoln isn't a traditional lowrider car, in your opinion?
> ...


All people have to do is look at the cars in a traditional Lowrider car club to see an example. If they happen to like Bombs, look at the Bomb clubs. I'm sure I don't have to do a club roll call here for them.

I'm starting to think you're either confused, naive or in denial about what is what. Hope I'm wrong. And don't take that in a "bad" way either.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 19 2007, 09:23 PM~8592566
> *I've recently entered this topic, but I know what you're saying and I respect your comment. Dialogue like this is good as long as people reply to it intelligently and don't turn it into an argument.
> 
> It's about lowriding continuing to grow, and ensuring it's future for the next generation. Lowriding has grown as far as exposure and the modifications done to the vehicles, but the mentality of some hasn't changed. If that doesn't change, lowriding will not grow.
> *



Everyone wants to look back at the "good old days".....

LOWRIDING has been accepted main stream....That is one hell of a accomplishment by itself.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 08:32 PM~8591539
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Man you know you the homie but I disagree big time.
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :worship: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2007, 10:41 PM~8592764
> *Everyone wants to look back at the "good old days".....
> 
> LOWRIDING has been accepted main stream....That is one hell of a accomplishment by itself.
> *


 :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2007, 09:41 PM~8592764
> *Everyone wants to look back at the "good old days".....
> 
> LOWRIDING has been accepted main stream....That is one hell of a accomplishment by itself.
> *



:biggrin: youre right who would have thought that we wood see lowriders in chevy ads whit castle comercials and burger king ads


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2007, 04:32 AM~8591539
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Man you know you the homie but I disagree big time.
> ...


Church!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT SUV'S OR BIG RIM CARS DON'T BELONG AT LOWRIDERS SHOWS. WHY IN THE HELL DO DUBS SHOW UP TO LOWRIDER SHOW,CAN'T THEY DO THERE OWN SHOWS. LOWRIDERS AND DUBS ARE TWO DIFFERENT STYLES.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 11:34 PM~8592688
> *All people have to do is look at the cars in a traditional Lowrider car club to see an example. If they happen to like Bombs, look at the Bomb clubs. I'm sure I don't have to do a club roll call here for them.
> 
> I'm starting to think you're either confused, naive or in denial about what is what. Hope I'm wrong. And don't take that in a "bad" way either.
> *


No, I'm not confused. I'm attempting to get a clear definition of what you consider a "traditional" lowrider. I've given my definition. So, please give yours.

What am I in denial of? What am I naive about? If anyone is in denial or naive, it is you. You're living on the dream and hope of reviving Crenshaw Boulevard. Those days are gone. It wasn't the city or county of L.A. that shut down the cruising. It was the lowriders that did. From what you've told me, some of the lowriders don't care if Crenshaw was active again. You've romanticized the idea of getting back days long gone with the completion of your car. Just finish your car and enjoy it.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Just sitting back reading. My personal belief is it's a life style not a tpye of car on wire rims.. Like a biker. they all hang together . no hate like you lowrder guys. I ride bikes . Choppers and I have a sport and we do not get this custom car hate shit at all.. Or maybe it just certain peaple on this site.. My sig says it all...  

that my Ford driving...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2007, 11:41 PM~8592764
> *Everyone wants to look back at the "good old days".....
> 
> LOWRIDING has been accepted main stream....That is one hell of a accomplishment by itself.
> *


I'm not looking back at the "good old days". I'm looking at the future.

Lowriding has become mainstream, but that's not enough of an accomplishment. Lowriders still have this image of being low lifes. Some of us as lowriders have done little to change this image.

This is my challenge to those who read this post. Look through an current issue of 'Hot Rod' magazine and look through an issue of 'Lowrider' magazine and notice the differences. 'Hot Rod' has articles, information, and advertisement for the hot rod enthusiast from cover to cover. Nor do they attempt to cater to a certain demographic of people. Research the history of hot rodding and 'Hot Rod' magazine and see what's been accomplished in the last 60 years. Then look at 'Lowrider' magazine. Very little articles, information, and advertisement for the lowrider enthusiast. 'Lowrider' magazine caters to a certain demographic of people. Although 'Lowrider' magazine has celebrated 30 years of publication, not much has been accomplished in the way of diversity. 

My drive and passion is to one day see lowriding receive the same respect as hot rodding, chopper building, and any other motorsport or lifestyle. We (lowriders) are our own enemy. It's no one from the outside bringing us down. It's us.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2007, 07:22 PM~8600807
> *No, I'm not confused. I'm attempting to get a clear definition of what you consider a "traditional" lowrider. I've given my definition. So, please give yours.
> 
> What am I in denial of? What am I naive about? If anyone is in denial or naive, it is you. You're living on the dream and hope of reviving Crenshaw Boulevard. Those days are gone. It wasn't the city or county of L.A. that shut down the cruising. It was the lowriders that did. From what you've told me, some of the lowriders don't care if Crenshaw was active again. You've romanticized the idea of getting back days long gone with the completion of your car. Just finish your car and enjoy it.
> *


What you see in my club are prime examples of whats traditional. Personally, I don't like four doors and MANY MANY people feel the same. Some make exceptions though.

I feel your naive because you know the types of cars that laid the foundation of Lowriding, yet you still think some 4 door car built in the last 10 years is traditional. :uh: 

As far as your comments about my ambitions, that had nothing to do with the issues we're discussing and was totally reactionary and used as some defense. Probably because of ego so I won't reply to them.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2007, 10:27 PM~8601489
> *What you see in my club are prime examples of whats traditional. Personally, I don't like four doors and MANY MANY people feel the same. Some make exceptions though.
> 
> I feel your naive because you know the types of cars that laid the foundation of Lowriding, yet you still think some 4 door car built in the last 10 years is traditional.  :uh:
> ...


How would you catogorize the '90-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams or the '90 through present day Lincoln Town Cars? Isn't a "traditional" an American, rear wheel drive, full frame car? Doesn't the aforementioned fall into this catogory?

From the research I've done, lowriding was founding on many different makes and models of cars. Not just two door, RWD, GM vehicles. You're attempting to make your opinion a fact. It is a fact that the most popular cars to lowride are two door, RWD, GM vehicles, but those are not the founding cars of lowriding as we know it.

My comments about your ambition(s) in lowriding is on topic. It wasn't a personal attack or cheap shot, but you hold on too tightly to the past. We cannot live in it. Enjoy the memories of it, learn from it, and move on.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

so that make a corvette a traditional being it was the earliest known lifted ride


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2007, 08:59 PM~8601916
> *How would you catogorize the '90-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams or the '90 through present day Lincoln Town Cars? Isn't a "traditional" an American, rear wheel drive, full frame car? Doesn't the aforementioned fall into this catogory?
> 
> Their 4 doors!..How do you think It would catagorize them?
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2007, 11:09 PM~8602017
> *Move on...yeah right. I'm stayin' true to my community and the Shaw. I done signed a lifetime contract.
> *


Crenshaw Boulevard will never again be what it was in the mid to late '90's and early 2000. The community doesn't want the lowriders there anymore. Isn't that the reason there is a no cruising and no parking ordinance that's been in effect since '98? Haven't some of the clubs and riders that once frequented Crenshaw switched over to motorcycles? It's not about being true or signing a lifetime contract. It's about facing reality and moving forward. I admire your passion for Crenshaw Boulevard and the role it plays in lowriding, but move on.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 20 2007, 11:04 PM~8601961
> *so that make a corvette a traditional being it was the earliest known lifted ride
> *


Historically, yes. But by today's standards it isn't. My thing with this is knowing and respecting the history of lowriding. Although peoples taste in the types of cars they choose to lowride has changed over the years, that doesn't make it wrong or non-traditional to build a car other than a two door, RWD, GM vehicle. I've seen some well built four door, non GM vehicles as lowriders. At least they were still American made cars. I'm not attempting to make a RWD Mercedes a traditional, because it is not.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

right now is a time period where everythings at its worst cars,carshows, magazines,music movies ect 

its going to get better damn


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2007, 07:41 PM~8600944
> *I'm not looking back at the "good old days". I'm looking at the future.
> 
> Lowriding has become mainstream, but that's not enough of an accomplishment. Lowriders still have this image of being low lifes. Some of us as lowriders have done little to change this image.
> ...


Tyrone,

No disrespect, but you have no clue....

We have come a long way, you are over analyzing this subject. You have beat his topic to death and you do not even realize that LOWRIDING has evolved from very humble beginnings. I dont know anything about you, but I know you have a lot to learn.

Some of us have done very little to change the image?? How are you talking about? There will always be those "low lifes" that bring this LIFESTYLE down. For one thing, being associated with drug dealers is discouraging for me, but that is another story....... 

Main streaming a very little of an accomplishment? I disagree.
Look through the first issues of LOWRIDER magazine and look at it now.

As for the future...I do not give a shit if people accept my LIFESTYLE or not, the bottom line is I will always be a LOWRIDER. 

I have seen the cheerleaders come and go, mini trucks, disco, 4X4's, sport cars, cars to JAPAN, etc....but LOWRIDING has survived!

The majority of Hot Rodders are on the upper rung of the economic and social ladder, so the hobby reflects that. LOWRIDING is also being accepted and being recognized as a legit hobby. Lowriding isn't about owning a certain type of car, I know a lot of die hard LOWRIDERS who do not even own a car. My Uncles , Brother, Friends, Newphews, Mom..... etc.... they are the real LOWRIDERS. 

Without thier love and support, REAL LOWRIDERS would not be the people they are today. LOWRIDING is who you are, not what kind of car you prefer.....my first car was a 4 door 1966 Caprice hand me down......I rolled that bad boy with pride!

You say you look to the future, well without recognizing the the past and knowing where you been, there is no future.

To all you real riders ot there, that go out and earn a decent living, put food on the table, raise kids etc...teach your kids to be respectful and work hard, so LOWRIDING can evolve to a higher level.


Oh.... by the way, to me this is the baddest LOWRIDER ever!  











Built by a hard working, honest and Real LOWRIDER!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

this is what happen to lowriding 








i think its disrespect to see shit like this in our shows


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 20 2007, 11:45 PM~8602952
> *this is what happen to lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


they put hotrods in the magazine and they dont even respect lowriders everyone i know who owns hot rod hates lowriders i showed them a picture of las vegas they started laughing

donks only been in the magazine like 6 times


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:33 AM~8602833
> *Tyrone,
> 
> No disrespect, but you have no clue....
> ...


I've studied the beginnings of lowriding and I've never proclaimed to know everything there is to know about it. The history of lowriding has been told many times from one side. I've dug deeper than the information provided in magazines, books, movies, and videos. I've spoken with people that live it.

Who am I referring to when I mentioned image? I was referring to the advertisements in LRM for Chicano rap artist like 'Mr. Capone', 'Knight Owl', and artist that continue to portray stereotypes of lowriders and Mexican-Americans. 

It's fair for you to throw out there my association with drug dealers. I've associated with drug dealers who built lowriders before I began my association with 'Gangster'. It's never been about drug dealing to me. It's been about the love of lowriding. I can't 100% agree with the means it took to build their cars, but their imagination and passion was there. And that's what drew me to them.

I've looked through the first issue of LRM and I've looked at it now. Some things have changed, but not a lot. The majority of LRM contents caters to Mexican-Americans. 'Hot Rod' doesn't blatantly throw in your face issue after issue that they cater to White America. They acknowledge that people from all over the world from many different backgrounds and ethnicities read 'Hot Rod' magazine. Not only that, look at some of the great organizations that have come out of 'Hot Rod' magazine. Namely the NHRA (National Hot Rod Association). What associations or organizations have come out of LRM that are around today or have any significance to the preservation of lowriding? 

I constantly here the so-called economic differences between lowriders and hot rodders. Are you saying everyone who builds a hot rod is rich and white? Those who build lowriders are poor, black, and brown? That may be true to a point, but I believe that hot rodders stick together more than lowriders do. The magazines, shows, shops, and products for hot rodders reflect that. 

'TOPFAN', I've looked at lowridings past, but we need to look towards the future and care what others think of us. If we continue not to care, there will be no place for us to gather and hold shows. You want mayors, council people, and other city, state, and federal government decision makers to have positive thoughts of our lifestyle. If not, with a stroke of a pen, they can take some of our privileges and rights away. 

I like your last paragraph. That my exact sentiments, but what do you mean by, "so lowriding can evolve to a higher level"?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 01:04 AM~8603020
> *they put hotrods in the magazine and they dont even respect lowriders everyone i know who owns hot rod hates lowriders i showed them a picture of las vegas they started laughing
> 
> donks only been in the magazine like 6 times
> *


Did you ask them why they were laughing?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:33 PM~8602833
> *Tyrone,
> 
> No disrespect, but you have no clue....
> ...


I liked the way you put that, well said.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 12:34 AM~8603121
> *Did you ask them why they were laughing?
> *


yeah the gold plating , wheels and the paint job


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 01:53 AM~8603183
> *yeah the gold plating , wheels and the paint job
> *


Well, did you attempt to give them a history lesson on lowriding, the builder, or the car? Or did it turn into an argument and name calling?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2007, 11:32 PM~8603117
> *I've studied the beginnings of lowriding and I've never proclaimed to know everything there is to know about it. The history of lowriding has been told many times from one side. I've dug deeper than the information provided in magazines, books, movies, and videos. I've spoken with people that live it.
> 
> Who am I referring to when I mentioned image? I was referring to the advertisements in LRM for Chicano rap artist like 'Mr. Capone', 'Knight Owl', and artist that continue to portray stereotypes of lowriders and Mexican-Americans. It's fair for you to throw out there my association with drug dealers. I've associated with drug dealers who built lowriders before I began my association with 'Gangster'. It's never been about drug dealing to me. It's been about the love of lowriding. I can't 100% agree with the means it took to build their cars, but their imagination and passion was there. And that's what drew me to them.
> ...


so your saying that snoopdog or or ice cube are not stereotypes when they have been in the lrm,or how they make videos and they drive lowriders in them so they are all goody two shoe's we all know what there about its not just the mexican-american that potray's such a stereo type.as amatter of fact blacks have had more exposure in comercial ,movies,driving lowriders and in the movies,they are a bunch of gang bangers,drug dealers,cop killers,drug addicts,so who is doing all the stereotypings.................... :angry: :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lowriding would not be as popular if it wasnt for rap videos


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 21 2007, 02:30 AM~8603332
> *so your saying that snoopdog or or ice cube are not stereotypes when they have been in the lrm,or how they make vidios and the drive lowriders in them so they are all goody two shoe's we all know what there about its not just the mexican-american that potray's such a stereo type.as amatter of fact blacks have had more exposure in comurcial ,movies,driving lowriders and in the movies,they are a bunch of gangbangers,drugdealers,copkillers,drugaddicts,so who is doing all the stereotypings.................... :angry:  :uh:
> *


You're quoting me out of context. Blacks do not hold any power in LRM. When 'Ice Cube' and 'Snoop Dogg' were featured in LRM, that was just to pacify Black readers so there would appear to be some equality. I never said that they were better or portraying lowriding in a more positive manner. 

LRM is produced by a Mexican-American staff, right? The Editor is Mexican-American, right? The point is that they (LRM and Mexican-Americans) should shy away from the negative images placed in the magazine. Also, show some diversity instead of continuing to cater to just Mexican-Americans. It's about the cars and the lifestyle. Not a persons ethnic background. Do you see 'Hot Rod' magazine doing that?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 12:59 AM~8603202
> *Well, did you attempt to give them a history lesson on lowriding, the builder, or the car? Or did it turn into an argument and name calling?
> *


thats like somebody talkin about ur mother u not going to tell her family history, your ready to break a neck


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 21 2007, 01:30 AM~8603332
> *so your saying that snoopdog or or ice cube are not stereotypes when they have been in the lrm,or how they make videos and they drive lowriders in them so they are all goody two shoe's we all know what there about its not just the mexican-american that potray's such a stereo type.as amatter of fact blacks have had more exposure in comercial ,movies,driving lowriders and in the movies,they are a bunch of gang bangers,drug dealers,cop killers,drug addicts,so who is doing all the stereotypings.................... :angry:  :uh:
> *


if your not white in america your always going to have bad sterotypes


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, you have to have a car to Lowride. A project will do. If you don't have one, you ain't Lowriding. The car is your "ticket". The "player" and the "fan" are divided.

The term "Lifestyle" has become relative. I love Lowrding, my car and my club and I'm committed but shit, I like other stuff too. Lowriding is just something I enjoy doing, It's not my lifestyle. 

A homies love is a homies love. If their true to me and loyal, I won't turn my back on them no matter what they did. Thats Love. I was raised around ex cons, hustla's, dopefiens, gangsters and hoodrats. I'm not out here dealin' or causing trouble. I work a 9 to 5, just enrolled back in school, I'm a father and commited Lowrider but I won't turn my back on those that cared for me even though much of society has. I understand what made them that way.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8603386
> *if your not white in america your always going to have bad sterotypes
> *


People who stereotype are those who lack the knowledge about those they stereotype. Instead of taking time to learn about their differences, they're more comfortable mocking them because they are ignorant and lazy.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2007, 11:32 PM~8603117
> *I've studied the beginnings of lowriding and I've never proclaimed to know everything there is to know about it. The history of lowriding has been told many times from one side. I've dug deeper than the information provided in magazines, books, movies, and videos. I've spoken with people that live it.
> 
> Who am I referring to when I mentioned image? I was referring to the advertisements in LRM for Chicano rap artist like 'Mr. Capone', 'Knight Owl', and artist that continue to portray stereotypes of lowriders and Mexican-Americans.
> ...



You wrote:

"I constantly here the so-called economic differences between lowriders and hot rodders. Are you saying everyone who builds a hot rod is rich and white? Those who build lowriders are poor, black, and brown? That may be true to a point, but I believe that hot rodders stick together more than lowriders do. The magazines, shows, shops, and products for hot rodders reflect that". 

Why do you put words in my mouth....? I am saying that the majority of Hot Rodders are in position to afford the hobby and influence a wide majority of the public.....


It is funny you mention, " working with Mayors, city council people, city", etc....

Come to my show on September 22, 2007 at Valley Plaza Park, in North Hollywood, CA. and I will show you proof that this LOWRIDER... has changed the minds of local city government. Thier understanding of what LOWRIDING is that is a positive hobby and LIFESTYLE.

So my friend, I have contributed to the positive image of my LIFESTYLE.

I have worked for the City of Los Angeles for 21 years and in the past, have never been able to convince management, the city council, Mayors office, etc.. that having a car show could be succesful. I did it 2 years ago and proved them wrong. This show to me was a success, because there was no problems and everyone behaved themselves. Now mind you... it was not a huge event, but none the less.... it changed the mind on how a lot of people percieve LOWRIDERS. I hope to do it again, September 22, 2007.

It is not that I "dont care" ..what I meant is you have to accept me for who I am, you and I both know some will never accept who we are...

We could sit here and keep throwing this back and forth. You talk about that you want to change LOWRIDING for the better. Do it!

Unfortunatly, LOWRIDER magazine and other forms of media, portray negative images of Mexican-Americans. You know, I blame the parents who do not spend enough time with "our kids" to teach them better, keep them busy, involved in sports etc...I give credit to those LOWRIDERS who do teach them not to accept this stereo-typical nonsense. It begins at home and it takes a village to raise a child. 

To answer your last question, fill in the blanks. "Higher level" is anywhere or anyplace an individual wants LOWRIDING and their LIFESTYLE to go.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2007, 12:57 AM~8603433
> *Man, you have to have a car to Lowride. A project will do. If you don't have one, you ain't Lowriding. The car is your "ticket". The "player" and the "fan" are divided.
> 
> The term "Lifestyle" has become relative. I love Lowrding, my car and my club and I'm committed but shit, I like other stuff too. Lowriding is just something I enjoy doing, It's not my lifestyle.
> ...


I disagree with you on having to have a car. People in my life have contributed in one way or another... by helping me build my car, starting my club and they dont own a car....They dream of doing so, but never have been able to fit it in their budget, etc...

We all have the right to feel what we feel.....My opinion is mine, your opinion is uniquely your's and as long as we respect one another, any subject is open for debate. Respect is the key.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

21 yrs with the city!

Damn, Your OLD!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:05 AM~8604958
> *21 yrs with the city!
> 
> Damn, Your OLD!
> *


did you notice his grey hair....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 21 2007, 09:05 AM~8604958
> *21 yrs with the city!
> 
> Damn, Your OLD!
> *




"28 years in da game"

DAMN ...your old! :yes:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 01:03 AM~8603457
> *People who stereotype are those who lack the knowledge about those they stereotype. Instead of taking time to learn about their differences, they're more comfortable mocking them because they are ignorant and lazy.
> *


Thats the best quate on this thread so far.....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 21 2007, 06:56 AM~8604303
> *You wrote:
> 
> "I constantly here the so-called economic differences between lowriders and hot rodders. Are you saying everyone who builds a hot rod is rich and white? Those who build lowriders are poor, black, and brown? That may be true to a point, but I believe that hot rodders stick together more than lowriders do. The magazines, shows, shops, and products for hot rodders reflect that".
> ...


'TOPFAN', I'm not attempting to put words in your mouth or continue to beat a dead horse, but who are you referring to when you say, "majority of hot rodders"? Hot rod builders come from many different backgrounds and ethnicities just like lowriding. So, you should be specific when making such a reference.

It appears as if you've taken something I've posted here personal. I never questioned what you've done to help lowriding to be viewed in a more positive light. I applaud and tip my hat to you for what you've done. Only if more people would take that initiative, no telling where lowriding would be now.

I agree with you about spending time with our children and teaching them better begins at home, but I'm talking about the images LRM puts out there. Half butt-naked women throughout the magazine and advertisements for CD's that promote a gangster lifestyle. We need to move beyond that. That's why I posed a challenge to anyone to compare LRM to 'Hot Rod' and notice the differences. 'Hot Rod' appears to be more mature and on point than LRM. Why is that? I know 'Hot Rod' will be celebrating 60 years of publication next year and LRM has celebrated 30 this year, but why can't LRM be close to what 'Hot Rod' has become? Lowrider-Japan is a better magazine than the LRM here in the U.S..

'TOPFAN', it's about more than acceptance. It's about respect.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's one answer to the question, "what happened to lowriding?"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357610


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 12:03 PM~8606584
> *'TOPFAN', I'm not attempting to put words in your mouth or continue to beat a dead horse, but who are you referring to when you say, "majority of hot rodders"? Hot rod builders come from many different backgrounds and ethnicities just like lowriding. So, you should be specific when making such a reference.
> 
> 
> ...


I have not taken anything personal....I was just trying to let you know that LOWRIDERS do positive things and I was just sharing with you a small contribution of mine.

I also think that the question that initiated this forum incinuates LOWRIDING is not what it used to be. The internet has influenced many newcombers to this 'hobby' and I believe will create more legends.

Respect.....Its all good.....no problem.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 12:22 PM~8606786
> *Here's one answer to the question, "what happened to lowriding?"
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357610
> *



Who is "PITBULL?" :dunno:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:52 PM~8607124
> *Who is "PITBULL?" :dunno:
> *


He's a reggatone (sp) artist. 

I posted this link for those to read some of the problems we have in lowriding today. Don't just read what the link is about, but read the post throughout the link. That will supply one of many answers to the question, "what happened to lowriding?"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 21 2007, 08:49 AM~8604847
> *I disagree with you on having to have a car. People in my life have contributed in one way or another... by helping me build my car, starting my club and they dont own a car....They dream of doing so, but never have been able to fit it in their budget, etc...
> 
> We all have the right to feel what we feel.....My opinion is mine, your opinion is uniquely your's and as long as we respect one another, any subject is open for debate. Respect is the key.
> *


Topfan,

I'm just glad we can debate with each other without throwing insults. If we always agreed with each other, there would be no room to learn. We can respectfully disagree, thats a good thing. Respect IS the key as you wrote.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2007, 01:26 PM~8607473
> *Topfan,
> 
> I'm just glad we can debate with each other without throwing insults. If we always agreed with each other, there would be no room to learn. We can respectfully disagree, thats a good thing. Respect IS the key as you wrote.
> *



I agree. There is no reason to insult one another. I will be the last one to give negative people the satisfaction of winning. 

Intelligent people think alike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

man nothing happened to lowriding


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 20 2007, 10:06 PM~8602549
> *right now is a time period where everythings at its worst cars,carshows, magazines,music movies ect
> 
> its going to get better damn
> *


  What is this then?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2007, 09:57 AM~8603433
> *Man, you have to have a car to Lowride. A project will do. If you don't have one, you ain't Lowriding. The car is your "ticket". The "player" and the "fan" are divided.
> 
> The term "Lifestyle" has become relative. I love Lowriding, my car and my club and I'm committed but shit, I like other stuff too. Lowriding is just something I enjoy doing, It's not my lifestyle.
> ...


Aint this the truth, i get so sick of cats on here kicking that righteous shit. All that "lowriding is the person" and "lowriding isnt a hobby,its a lifestyle" shit. This crap is just composed, cause it sounds good. Ive never seen some random person walking down the street and thought "now thats a lowrider at heart right there". If you like lowriders, well you just like lowriders,,,that doesnt equal lifestyle.


anyhow,, What happened to lowriders? 
Many things, the simple explanation, Lowriders just arent popular anymore.

Far as the mainstream crowd: Portrayed too negative to the general pubic (its the lowriders own fault). Portrayed too much as a Mexican-American craft, to the point other races dont feel comfortable doing it (fear of looking like wanna-be's). No longer in the spotlight.

Far as the personal/local crowd: Fad followers, 20+ rims are the in thing (everyone want to be in the "in" crowd). Too much matainace. Negative crowd (some can fell uncomfortable with in the type of crowd lowriders can attract, yelling, betting, down talking,, basically trying to get on the next Truucha tape). Unaffordable (the classic lowrider style of cars "60-70 GM" are getting expensive now a days,,even G-body are getting pricey) 

these are just a few points, i didnt wanna keep rambling on


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey bro...

My name is Johnny. Im the one who filmed the DOC interview. I must say that it was an honor to see that it caused you to speculate on lowriding and its future....Whenever we see feedback like this it lets us know we arew doing somethin right

Thanks again for watchin Streetstars....

p.s. What were your likes and dislikes with the video..we are always looking to improve 


this is a pm i got from 73rivera and thought i should share it with you. many of you have posted some very knowledgable and thought out post


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 AM~8603382
> *You're quoting me out of context. Blacks do not hold any power in LRM. When 'Ice Cube' and 'Snoop Dogg' were featured in LRM, that was just to pacify Black readers so there would appear to be some equality. I never said that they were better or portraying lowriding in a more positive manner.
> 
> LRM is produced by a Mexican-American staff, right? The Editor is Mexican-American, right? The point is that they (LRM and Mexican-Americans) should shy away from the negative images placed in the magazine. Also, show some diversity instead of continuing to cater to just Mexican-Americans. It's about the cars and the lifestyle. Not a persons ethnic background. Do you see 'Hot Rod' magazine doing that?
> *


WELL FIRST OF ALL YOUR NOT GOIN TO HAVE MEXICANS-AMERICANS DRESS UP IN TIGHT JEANS AND DRESSIE SHIRTS .THERE NOT GOING TO CHANGE FOR ANYONE ,WE DONT COMPERMISE WE ARE WHO WE ARE AND IF SOCIETY DONT LIKE IT THATS TO BAD,WHERE EVER I GO I HEAR ITS A WHITE MANS WORLD.BY YOU SAYING THAT WE ARE STEREOTYPES,WHO CARES DONT LOOK AT THE LRM.DONT BUY IT,THIS IS HOW WE DRESS THIS IS HOW WE LOOK LIVE WITH IT ,JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.LRM WAS PUBLISH FOR THE CHICANO AND ITS NOT GOIN TO CHANGE FOR SOMEONE THAT DONT LIKE WHAT OR WHO THEY PUT ON THERE MAGAZINE. :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 21 2007, 07:36 PM~8610508
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL YOUR NOT GOIN TO HAVE MEXICANS-AMERICANS DRESS UP IN TIGHT JEANS AND DRESSIE SHIRTS .THERE NOT GOING TO CHANGE FOR ANYONE ,WE DONT COMPERMISE WE ARE WHO WE ARE AND IF SOCIETY DONT LIKE IT THATS TO BAD,WHERE EVER I GO I HEAR ITS A WHITE MANS WORLD.BY YOU SAYING THAT WE ARE STEREOTYPES,WHO CARES DONT LOOK AT THE LRM.DONT BUY IT,THIS IS HOW WE DRESS THIS IS HOW WE LOOK LIVE WITH IT ,JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.LRM WAS PUBLISH FOR THE CHICANO AND ITS NOT GOIN TO CHANGE FOR SOMEONE THAT DONT LIKE WHAT OR WHO THEY PUT ON THERE MAGAZINE.  :uh:
> *


thats what im sayin


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2007, 01:57 AM~8603433
> *Man, you have to have a car to Lowride. A project will do. If you don't have one, you ain't Lowriding. The car is your "ticket". The "player" and the "fan" are divided.
> 
> The term "Lifestyle" has become relative. I love Lowrding, my car and my club and I'm committed but shit, I like other stuff too. Lowriding is just something I enjoy doing, It's not my lifestyle.
> ...


no mister cartoon use to mural cars because he didnt have enought to buy one

you DONT have to have a car to be a lowrider


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 21 2007, 06:36 PM~8610508
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL YOUR NOT GOIN TO HAVE MEXICANS-AMERICANS DRESS UP IN TIGHT JEANS AND DRESSIE SHIRTS .THERE NOT GOING TO CHANGE FOR ANYONE ,WE DONT COMPERMISE WE ARE WHO WE ARE AND IF SOCIETY DONT LIKE IT THATS TO BAD,WHERE EVER I GO I HEAR ITS A WHITE MANS WORLD.BY YOU SAYING THAT WE ARE STEREOTYPES,WHO CARES DONT LOOK AT THE LRM.DONT BUY IT,THIS IS HOW WE DRESS THIS IS HOW WE LOOK LIVE WITH IT ,JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.LRM WAS PUBLISH FOR THE CHICANO AND ITS NOT GOIN TO CHANGE FOR SOMEONE THAT DONT LIKE WHAT OR WHO THEY PUT ON THERE MAGAZINE.  :uh:
> *


I'm not asking Mexican-Americans to change how they dress. I myself wear Chuck Taylors, Dickies, and white t-shirts. My issue is with LRM continuing to feed into negative stereotypes of Mexican-Americans in the magazine. We know there are gangs and violence in the barrios, but is that what you want your children to think is that all they can be is a drug dealer or gang banger. 

I know that LRM was founded by Mexican-Americans and that's something to be proud of, but Mexican-Americans did not create lowriding. Lowriding did not begin with LRM. LRM has been around for 30 years now and should get past being solely for Mexican-Americans. Lowriding is universal now and all ethnicities have contributed to it's longevity. 'Hot Rod' magazine doesn't come out month month after month blatantly catering to white Americans. "A white mans world" has nothing to do with it. It's about continuing to feed into the stereotypes that the "white man" has established.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 10:07 PM~8612185
> *I'm not asking Mexican-Americans to change how they dress. I myself wear Chuck Taylors, Dickies, and white t-shirts. My issue is with LRM continuing to feed into negative stereotypes of Mexican-Americans in the magazine. We know there are gangs and violence in the barrios, but is that what you want your children to think is that all they can be is a drug dealer or gang banger.
> 
> I know that LRM was founded by Mexican-Americans and that's something to be proud of, but Mexican-Americans did not create lowriding. Lowriding did not begin with LRM. LRM has been around for 30 years now and should get past being solely for Mexican-Americans. Lowriding is universal now and all ethnicities have contributed to it's longevity. 'Hot Rod' magazine doesn't come out month month after month blatantly catering to white Americans. "A white mans world" has nothing to do with it. It's about continuing to feed into the stereotypes that the "white man" has established.
> *


its no point of trying to change yourself because they will never except you


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8612366
> *its no point of trying to change yourself because they will never except you
> *


Maybe for you. Not me.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2007, 10:59 PM~8612797
> *Maybe for you. Not me.
> *


we know were being our selves and we act nothing like how they portray us on tv so we wont change for them


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 07:39 PM~8611195
> *no mister cartoon use to mural cars because he didnt have enought to buy one
> 
> you have to have a car to be a lowrider
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2007, 11:49 PM~8613197
> *
> *


NAW MAN I LEFT A WORD OUT 

YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A CAR


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2007, 01:25 AM~8587060
> *WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! WHITE BOY! PULL THE KLAN SHEET OFF OVER YOUR HEAD :uh:  YOU RACIST :angry:  MINI TRUCK DRAG SCRAPIN ROLL PAN DRAG DESTROYIN MOTHER [email protected]#KER! YOU ARE IN NO POSITION TO SPEAK ON BEHALF OF OUR HISTORIC CULTURE THAT HAS NO TIES TO [YOU :uh: ] THAT WE AS {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE TRYING TO PRESERVE. YOU UNDER COVER WHITE POLICE OFFICER OFF DUTY MINI TRUCKER ASS ARE JUST TRYING TO UNDER MIND THE PERSAVATION OF THE LOWRIDERS BY PLAYING THE MAN PRIDE CARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO MINITRUCKIN AND HOT RODDING IN HOPES TO ELIMINATE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! IN ANY WAYS NECESSARY! A {REAL LOWRIDER} DOESN'T SELL OUT THAT EASY LIKE (YOU FAD WHITE BOY KLAN TYPE) LOWRIDERS :uh: . YEAH! I WENT THEIR! SINCE YOUR ON THE MISSION OF DESTROYING THE HISTORIC CULTURE YOU DEFINATELY HAD NO PART OF :uh: ! NOW DON'T GET IT TWISTED! THAT MEANS TO YOU WANNA BE (FAD RIDER)! "DON'T GET IT CONFUSED" IF MTV RAP HAS NOT TAUGHT YOU THAT YET. I'M COOL WITH ALL NATIONALITIES EXCEPT YOUR KKK SABBOTAUSHING ASS :uh: !
> YOU KNOW YOUR NOT CLOSE TO HAVING THE NUTS TO SAY THAT TO TO {REAL} OG'S LIKE TOGETHER, KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, OLDIES, DUKES, ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, CLASSICS, LTD BACHELERS, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, AND ALL THE OTHER {REAL OG LOWRIDERS} THAT DUMB DONK DRIVING, ELVIS PRESELY HOT RODDIN, FAST AND THE FURIOUS, MINI TRUCKIN, SHIT! CAT'S LIKE THESE WERE IN THE STRUGGLE TRYING TO KEEP THERE LOWRIDER CULTURE ALIVE SO SOME OF US WHO DON'T TAKE IT FOR GRANTED CAN PASS ON THE ENJOYMENT OF THE LOWRIDER HISTORY AND CULTURE JUST LIKE HOT RODS, LED SLEDS, CLASSICS, MOTORCYCLING AND ANY THING ELSE THAT PEOPLE CHERISH! IN FACT WHY DON'T YOU PUT YOUR KLAN WHITE SHEET BACK OVER YOURSELF  :uh: AND LITE YOURSELF! YOU'LL BE DOING THE {REAL LOWRIDER} COMMUNITY A FAVOR! WHY DON'T YOU MAN UP AND ADMIT WHAT YOUR REALLY TRYING TO DO! YOUR NOT SLICK LIKE YOU THINK YOU ARE THROWING THAT SMOKE SCREEN WITH THE HONOR SPEECH. EVEN THOUGH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT COMMENT THAT'S JUST COVER UP YOUR REAL INTENT AND THAT'S TO PUT THE LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO EXTINCTION AT ANY MEANS NECESSARY!
> DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU TRY TO MAKE YOURSELF SOUND THAT YOU HAD NO INTENT BUT YOU DID AND YOU ARE YOU LOWRIDER HATER! I KNOW YOU ARE NOT IN YOUR 40'S OR OLDER YOUNG BUCK / GENERATION X! SO ALLOW ME TO SCHOOL YOUR [FAD] RIDING ASS ON SOMETHING! LOWRIDERS. AS IN {REAL LOWRIDERS} ARE NOT IN THE CULTURE TO PRIMARELY TO BUILD LOWRIDERS TO JUST SELL OFF MY MAN! THE MAJORITY BUILDS THEM FOR THE LOVE AND CREATIVITY BASED ON THERE SELF EXPRESSION. IT'S WHEN [YOU :uh: ] AND YOUR "FLIP A BUCK X GENERATION"! CAME IN WITH THIS MENTALITY BASED ON NO LOWRIDER ROOTS AT ALL TWIST THE DEFINITION AND CHARACTERIZATION OF THE LOWRIDER CULTURE, MEANING, HISTORY, AND WHERE IT'S GOING; MESSING IT UP FOR THE NEXT LOWRIDER GENERATION! BY MAKING RETARDED ASS STATEMENTS LIKE YOU MENTIONED EARLIER. LIKE I SAID YOU KNOW AND I KNOW YOUR JUST A FAD RIDER SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO CARE PLUS YOU CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO HOT RODDING, MINI TRUCKING, OFF ROADING, DRAG RACING, MOTOR CROSSING, AND WHAT EVER BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO ROOT TIES IN THIS LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> ...


HOW IN THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO COME AT THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN WITH SOME WEAK ASS GAME LIKE THAT. YOU CALL ME RACIST, YET THE FIRST THING YOU DO IS CALL ME "WHITE BOY", AND THEN STEREOTYPE ME AS A MINI TRUCKER.

COME ON GIRL, YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THE REASON THERE AIN'T NO PERIODS IN YOUR RANT IS BECAUSE YOU GOT A PERIOD IN YOUR PANTS. GIRL, YOU NEED TO WHIPE THAT BLOOD OFF YOUR INNER THIGHS, CAUSE PACO, THE MEXICAN LOWRIDER SAVIOR, IS GONNA CUM OVER LATER ON AND BREAK YOU OFF WITH SOME SMALL BROWN DICK. 

FOR REAL THOUGH, DON'T TRY AND BACK PEDDLE ON HOW DUMB YOU SOUND. YOU SAID LOWRIDERS HAVE HONOR. STICK TO IT. YOU ARE THE TYPICAL CORN BALL MOTHER FUCKER THAT PUSHES CHEESY LOWRIDER RELATED SAYINGS. STOP FOR A MINUTE AND THINK HOW GAY YOU MAKE LOWRIDING SEEM. YOU SOUND LIKE A ***. SO GO AHEAD AND KEEP BUMPIN YOUR GUMS WITH THAT PLAYED OUT AZTEC BULLSHIT, AT THE END OF THE DAY, I'LL STILL BE COOL WITH YOU AND I'LL PULL OVER AND BUY SOME MELONS AND STRAWBERRIES FROM YOU. BE A GOOD HOE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 19 2007, 08:49 AM~8587693
> *hes a fuck head like the amazing cockasian
> *


GO DRIVE A 1987 BMW 528e OFF A CLIFF YOU OLE WEENIE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

TYRONE, YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS. I AGREE THAT A LATE MODEL TOWNCAR AND FLEETWOOD ARE TRADITIONALS DESPITE FOUR DOORS. CF IS BEING A WEENIE ABOUT IT. BUT WE ALL LOVE HIM, SO WE'LL GIVE HIM A PASS. BUT THEN YOU SAY SOME GAY SHIT TOO SOMETIMES LIKE WHAT DREW YOU TO CERTAIN PEOPLE; ie. THEIR PASSION AND IMAGINATION FOR BUILDING CARS. IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE A BUILD UP TO A GAY PORN. NO OFFENCE, I KNOW YOU AIN'T GAY AND I KNOW YOU LOVE LOWRIDING. INFACT YOU PRESENT YOUR ARGUMENTS WELL. YOU'RE THE HOMIE AND WE ALL SEE THINGS DIFFERENT, THATS JUST ME THOUGH. ONE LOVE.

THEN YOU GOT GUYS LIKE CF. COOL MOFOS. MAYBE I DISAGREE WITH THE ODD POINT ON WHO IS ACCOUNTABLE FOR INNER CITY FUCK UPS.......SOCIETY OR THE FUCK UP. BUTS THATS NOT SO RELATED TO THIS ISSUE. OLE DAWG CF STRIKES GOLD WHEN HE SAYS THINGS LIKE "LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE". THIS IS VERY TRUE. MOST OF THESE CORNBALL FUCKS ON HERE SAY THAT ITS A LIFESTYLE WITHOUT PUTTING MUCH THOUGHT INTO IT. I'VE ASKED NUMEROUS TIMES IN THIS TOPIC HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE, AND NOT ONE DIPSHIT CAN GIVE A SOLID ANSWER. 

INSTEAD YOU GET SOME UVA PICKER LIKE JCOCK WHO RAMBLE ON ABOUT HOW LOWRIDERS GOT HONOR. HOE PLEASE. AIN'T NO MORE HONOR IN THIS MOTORSPORT THAN THERE IS FOR A HOT RODDER OR ROCKABILLY. HOES LIKE JCOCK JUST DON'T THINK. 

THEY SAY CORNY SHIT SO THAT OTHER CORNBALL LOSERS WILL BE LIKE "YEAH DAWG, WE GOT PRIDE AND HONOR. WE GOT PASSION. YOU'RE COOL. YOU'RE WITH US. LETS GO MAKE SOME CARNA ASADA, DRINK SOME TECATE AND WATCH BOULEVARD NIGHTS TOGETHER". PLEASE EXPLAIN HONOR WITHOUT SOUNDING LIKE A ***? NO ONE CAN.

I DON'T FEEL NO FUCKING HONOR DRIVING MY CAR. I LIKE THE CAR, I FEEL GOOD IN IT, BUT NO REAL HONOR. I MEAN COME ON BITCHES, GET REAL WITH IT. QUIT FAKING THE FUNK. SOME OF YOUR GUYS MAKE LOWRIDING SEEM SO GAY.

LOWRIDING IS FINE TODAY. NOT A WHOLE LOT OF SHIT WRONG WITH IT. QUIT LOOKING SO DEEP INTO IT. 

THERE ARE THE ODD THINGS I AIN'T CRAZY ABOUT, BUT I WOULDN'T MOAN AND MOAN ABOUT IT LIKE HALF THESE VAGINAS. 

BUT FOR THE HELL OF IT, I'LL GIVE YOU FINE FOLKS MY PERSONAL TAKE ON IT. FIRST OFF, I DON'T THINK LOWRIDERS SHOWS ARE FAMILY ORIENTED WHEN YOU GOT SO MANY NAKED SKANK WHORES RUNNING AROUND. DON'T GET ME WRONG, WOMEN ARE NICE, BUT I WOULDN'T WANT MY KIDS SEEING THAT. SOME SMALLER SHOWS ARE BETTER IN THIS SENSE. 

FROM A PURELY SUBJECTIVE STANDPOINT, I DON'T SEE A BIG PROBLEM WITH THE PUBLIC'S PERCEPTION OF LOWRIDERS. CRACKAZ, BRUVAZ, AND MEXIZ ALL LIKE MY CAR. AS I MENTIONED EARLIER IN THIS TOPIC, IF SOME OF YOU VAGINAZ STILL GOT A PROBLEM WITH THE IMAGE, THEN GO SCOLD ALL THOSE ASSHOLES WITH MURALS OF GUNS, VIOLENCE, DRUGS, WHORES ETC ON THEIR CARS. THAT'S A GOOD STARTING POINT.

ONLY OTHER THING I'D SAY IS PERHAPS SOME FOLKS COULD ADD A COUPLE OF BUMPERS AND PAINT ON SOME HOPPERS. BUT IN REALITY, I DON'T GIVE TO BIG OF A SHIT ABOUT HOPPING ANYMORE. BUT ITS STILL NICE TO SEE A CLEAN IMPALA OR CADDY HITTIN ONCE IN A WHILE. 

THATS ALL FOLKS.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 22 2007, 07:24 PM~8619829
> *TYRONE, YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS. I AGREE THAT A LATE MODEL TOWNCAR AND FLEETWOOD ARE TRADITIONALS DESPITE FOUR DOORS. CF IS BEING A WEENIE ABOUT IT. BUT WE ALL LOVE HIM, SO WE'LL GIVE HIM A PASS. BUT THEN YOU SAY SOME GAY SHIT TOO SOMETIMES LIKE WHAT DREW YOU TO CERTAIN PEOPLE; ie. THEIR PASSION AND IMAGINATION FOR BUILDING CARS. IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE A BUILD UP TO A GAY PORN. NO OFFENCE, I KNOW YOU AIN'T GAY AND I KNOW YOU LOVE LOWRIDING. INFACT YOU PRESENT YOUR ARGUMENTS WELL. YOU'RE THE HOMIE AND WE ALL SEE THINGS DIFFERENT, THATS JUST ME THOUGH. ONE LOVE.
> 
> THEN YOU GOT GUYS LIKE CF. COOL MOFOS. MAYBE I DISAGREE WITH THE ODD POINT ON WHO IS ACCOUNTABLE FOR INNER CITY FUCK UPS.......SOCIETY OR THE FUCK UP. BUTS THATS NOT SO RELATED TO THIS ISSUE. OLE DAWG CF STRIKES GOLD WHEN HE SAYS THINGS LIKE "LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE". THIS IS VERY TRUE. MOST OF THESE CORNBALL FUCKS ON HERE SAY THAT ITS A LIFESTYLE WITHOUT PUTTING MUCH THOUGHT INTO IT. I'VE ASKED NUMEROUS TIMES IN THIS TOPIC HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE, AND NOT ONE DIPSHIT CAN GIVE A SOLID ANSWER.
> ...



Not too much here I can argue with. You have quite a few valid points.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 22 2007, 08:24 PM~8619829
> *TYRONE, YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS. I AGREE THAT A LATE MODEL TOWNCAR AND FLEETWOOD ARE TRADITIONALS DESPITE FOUR DOORS. CF IS BEING A WEENIE ABOUT IT. BUT WE ALL LOVE HIM, SO WE'LL GIVE HIM A PASS. BUT THEN YOU SAY SOME GAY SHIT TOO SOMETIMES LIKE WHAT DREW YOU TO CERTAIN PEOPLE; ie. THEIR PASSION AND IMAGINATION FOR BUILDING CARS. IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE A BUILD UP TO A GAY PORN. NO OFFENCE, I KNOW YOU AIN'T GAY AND I KNOW YOU LOVE LOWRIDING. INFACT YOU PRESENT YOUR ARGUMENTS WELL. YOU'RE THE HOMIE AND WE ALL SEE THINGS DIFFERENT, THATS JUST ME THOUGH. ONE LOVE.
> 
> THEN YOU GOT GUYS LIKE CF. COOL MOFOS. MAYBE I DISAGREE WITH THE ODD POINT ON WHO IS ACCOUNTABLE FOR INNER CITY FUCK UPS.......SOCIETY OR THE FUCK UP. BUTS THATS NOT SO RELATED TO THIS ISSUE. OLE DAWG CF STRIKES GOLD WHEN HE SAYS THINGS LIKE "LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE". THIS IS VERY TRUE. MOST OF THESE CORNBALL FUCKS ON HERE SAY THAT ITS A LIFESTYLE WITHOUT PUTTING MUCH THOUGHT INTO IT. I'VE ASKED NUMEROUS TIMES IN THIS TOPIC HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE, AND NOT ONE DIPSHIT CAN GIVE A SOLID ANSWER.
> ...


  HMMMMMMMMMMM! I'M NOT SAYING ANYTHING RIGHT NOW EVEN THOUGH I NOW KNOW MORE ABOUT YOU THAN THE PUBLIC FORUM. I'LL GET BACK YOU LATER ESE.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 23 2007, 12:42 AM~8621970
> * HMMMMMMMMMMM!  I'M NOT SAYING ANYTHING RIGHT NOW EVEN THOUGH I NOW KNOW MORE ABOUT YOU THAN THE PUBLIC FORUM. I'LL GET BACK YOU LATER ESE.
> *


 :0 WHOA! :0 Is this going to turn ugly?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 22 2007, 06:24 PM~8619829
> *TYRONE, YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS. I AGREE THAT A LATE MODEL TOWNCAR AND FLEETWOOD ARE TRADITIONALS DESPITE FOUR DOORS. CF IS BEING A WEENIE ABOUT IT. BUT WE ALL LOVE HIM, SO WE'LL GIVE HIM A PASS. BUT THEN YOU SAY SOME GAY SHIT TOO SOMETIMES LIKE WHAT DREW YOU TO CERTAIN PEOPLE; ie. THEIR PASSION AND IMAGINATION FOR BUILDING CARS. IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE A BUILD UP TO A GAY PORN. NO OFFENCE, I KNOW YOU AIN'T GAY AND I KNOW YOU LOVE LOWRIDING. INFACT YOU PRESENT YOUR ARGUMENTS WELL. YOU'RE THE HOMIE AND WE ALL SEE THINGS DIFFERENT, THATS JUST ME THOUGH. ONE LOVE.
> 
> THEN YOU GOT GUYS LIKE CF. COOL MOFOS. MAYBE I DISAGREE WITH THE ODD POINT ON WHO IS ACCOUNTABLE FOR INNER CITY FUCK UPS.......SOCIETY OR THE FUCK UP. BUTS THATS NOT SO RELATED TO THIS ISSUE. OLE DAWG CF STRIKES GOLD WHEN HE SAYS THINGS LIKE "LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE". THIS IS VERY TRUE. MOST OF THESE CORNBALL FUCKS ON HERE SAY THAT ITS A LIFESTYLE WITHOUT PUTTING MUCH THOUGHT INTO IT. I'VE ASKED NUMEROUS TIMES IN THIS TOPIC HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE, AND NOT ONE DIPSHIT CAN GIVE A SOLID ANSWER.
> ...


I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong. I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full of lowriders. Whether it be a car show, a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.

For those of you who are researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the internet your just wasting your time. The best way to understand lowriding & its history is just to live it, be around other lowriders. Listen to the OG's when they speak & tell thier stories of yester-year. For history of a lifestyle/culture can never be read, but heard. There have been generations of lowriders & the tales are endless. For those of you who don't believe lowriding is a lifestyle, you believe so because you haven't experienced lowriding to the fullest, you haven't lived it. You just drive a lowrider, or some of you call yourself riders & ride your lowrider. One day, try this, CRUISE your lowrider. When I mean CRUISE your lowrider, I mean put on your locs, lower your brim, make sure your creases are tight, lower all your windows & bump some oldies. Enjoy your ride, take it low & slow.

Now let me school you on the Lowriding "Lifestyle," for I'm not your average dipshit. First of all, the lowriding lifestyle derives from the Mexicano/Chicano culture/lifestle. To understand a lifestyle you must first understand its history (its origin). Lowriding originated in the Mexicano/Chicano Barrios & has survived a countless number of attacks from the local to the federal levels, from hispanics to those who just don't understand, from those who call it a sport, to those who call it a hobbie, from hollywood to the news room. A lifestyle as defined by the Webster dictionary is "A way of life." If you were in a hobby or a sport in which you got harassed, arrested, or ticketed by the police, do you honestly think that sport or hobby will still exist. I don't think so, but is a way of life going to go extinct because laws have been written to stop it? I say no & lowriding is the perfect example. Even after all these attempts, the lifestyle of lowriding has survived & is alive & well for all of us to be apart of, if we wish too.

Do you have to have a lowrider to be a lowrider? NO! Remember the definition of the word lifestyle, "A way of life." I know true lowriders who don't have rides, but they live & think like a lowrider, therefor they live the lowrider lifestyle.

I'm going to take your word on the gay porn comment, just because I don't look at gay porn, but there is nothing better than bbq'ing, drinking some cold Tecates with your homies, & if Blvd Nights is on, thats cool with me. Just for future reference, everything sounds gay if you use the word gay to describe something or if you think gay.

I hope I explained a little about the lowriding lifestyle, but like I said, "A lifestyle/culture can not be read but heard." So go out & live the lifestyle, then & only then will you understand it.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

lowriding is expression i consider myself a lowrider and i only built my first juiced ride 5 years ago and im 28 ive always read lowrider since i was little i was never able to build one till a few years ago does that not make me a lowrider cause i dident grow up with a tool in my hand and a car in the garage i dont think so if you have love for the lowered and respect for someones hard work and creativity that makes you a lowrider


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 01:02 AM~8622030
> *
> "I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong. I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full of lowriders. Whether it be a car show, a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.
> 
> ...




Brother.... you said what I have been trying to say......


If you think you have to have a car to LOWRIDE, thats non-sense. LOWRIDING in the Mexican-American community goes deeper than driving a car....

My family.... who help me put my car together, are LOWRIDERS. The sacrifices of saving money to paint, chrome, upholster, etc...effected them in a way. How can you to tell me that my Uncle, who was always there to help me work on my car, is NOT a LOWRIDER. He does not have a car...but he is still a RIDER in my book.

Even though I have lived through some of the things you talk about in your post, I still believe the younger generation will have its legends, innovaters, and trend setters. I also believe LOWRIDING will remain intact.  If LOWRIDING was just a hooby, it would have died out a long time ago. 

LOWRIDING is not only a LIFESTYLE, But a culture.

Try to wipe that out.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 02:02 AM~8622030
> *I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong.  I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full  of lowriders. Whether it be a car show,  a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.
> 
> For those of you who are researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the internet your just wasting your time. The best way to understand lowriding & its history is just to live it, be around other lowriders. Listen to the OG's when they speak & tell thier stories of yester-year. For history of a lifestyle/culture can never be read, but heard. There have been generations of lowriders & the tales are endless. For those of you who don't believe lowriding is a lifestyle, you believe so because you haven't experienced lowriding to the fullest, you haven't lived it. You just drive a lowrider, or some of you call yourself riders & ride your lowrider. One day, try this, CRUISE your lowrider. When I mean CRUISE your lowrider, I mean put on your locs, lower your brim, make sure your creases are tight, lower all your windows & bump some oldies. Enjoy your ride, take it low & slow.
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 26 2007, 06:44 AM~8394591
> *13x7s will look sweet on Chinese cars.
> *


 Yeah, but they'll be recalled for lead based paints. :roflmao:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

I believe as long as there are traditional car clubs ,lowriding will be O.K.Certain cars that we dont think of as acceptable(at least not by the majority)will be "let in"as time goes by.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 01:02 AM~8622030
> *I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong.  I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full  of lowriders. Whether it be a car show,  a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.
> 
> For those of you who are researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the internet your just wasting your time. The best way to understand lowriding & its history is just to live it, be around other lowriders. Listen to the OG's when they speak & tell thier stories of yester-year. For history of a lifestyle/culture can never be read, but heard. There have been generations of lowriders & the tales are endless. For those of you who don't believe lowriding is a lifestyle, you believe so because you haven't experienced lowriding to the fullest, you haven't lived it. You just drive a lowrider, or some of you call yourself riders & ride your lowrider. One day, try this, CRUISE your lowrider. When I mean CRUISE your lowrider, I mean put on your locs, lower your brim, make sure your creases are tight, lower all your windows & bump some oldies. Enjoy your ride, take it low & slow.
> ...


AMEN Carnal! 

It IS in fact a lifestyle. It is the sense of pride in your people, their accomplishments as well as your own. It's the sense of freedom one gets when cruising their ranfla for the first time. Everyone looking and waving. The whole community behind your accomplishment, because it all comes back to.."Si se puede!"

Our cars not only represent we as individuals, but our entire race and communities. Until you've lived it, and had the chotas run dogs through your car while your infant son is asleep in his car seat, until you've participated in a caravan for a Quinceanera, or just plain kicked it with your homies while working on your cars to take out your rucas, you just wouldn't understand. 

I DON'T FEEL NO FUCKING HONOR DRIVING MY CAR (quote) 
If you don't feel a sense of honor, then you're no rider. Plain and simple!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

lowrideing is what you want it to be everyone has there own oppinion of what lowriding is this is a never ending topic :dunno:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 01:02 AM~8622030
> *I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong.  I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full  of lowriders. Whether it be a car show,  a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.
> 
> For those of you who are researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the internet your just wasting your time. The best way to understand lowriding & its history is just to live it, be around other lowriders. Listen to the OG's when they speak & tell thier stories of yester-year. For history of a lifestyle/culture can never be read, but heard. There have been generations of lowriders & the tales are endless. For those of you who don't believe lowriding is a lifestyle, you believe so because you haven't experienced lowriding to the fullest, you haven't lived it. You just drive a lowrider, or some of you call yourself riders & ride your lowrider. One day, try this, CRUISE your lowrider. When I mean CRUISE your lowrider, I mean put on your locs, lower your brim, make sure your creases are tight, lower all your windows & bump some oldies. Enjoy your ride, take it low & slow.
> ...


I agree strongly with your first paragraph. I have no problem with it. Your second paragraph, however, I have a little problem with. I have a problem with your stating, "For those of you researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the Internet your just wasting your time." How can we know about the past if we don't study it? Lowriding "back in the days" is far different than it is today. I think I know what you meant though. Just get out there on the avenue and lowride.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 01:02 AM~8622030
> *I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong.  I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full  of lowriders. Whether it be a car show,  a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.
> 
> For those of you who are researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the internet your just wasting your time. The best way to understand lowriding & its history is just to live it, be around other lowriders. Listen to the OG's when they speak & tell thier stories of yester-year. For history of a lifestyle/culture can never be read, but heard. There have been generations of lowriders & the tales are endless. For those of you who don't believe lowriding is a lifestyle, you believe so because you haven't experienced lowriding to the fullest, you haven't lived it. You just drive a lowrider, or some of you call yourself riders & ride your lowrider. One day, try this, CRUISE your lowrider. When I mean CRUISE your lowrider, I mean put on your locs, lower your brim, make sure your creases are tight, lower all your windows & bump some oldies. Enjoy your ride, take it low & slow.
> ...


First, this is a very good articulate post. Much respect. However, I disagree with a fair amount of it. Let me explain.* Also, this is MY view and mine only.*

Like Tyrone, I agree with you're first paragraph so I won't comment on that. I also agree that there is no substitution for actual experiance in Lowriding. That is something no magazine or internet article can replace or compete with. Now with that out of the way...

Since you brought literal meaninig into this, so will I. The term and word "hobby" describes Lowriding. Definition of Hobby: "An activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure." Unless we're making an actual living off of Lowriding like it's a job, (which some of us are) it lives up to it's definition. Most the guys out here are family men, going to school, have careers and other hobbies. Some of us are very spiritual and or religious and try to live up to our faith daily in life, whatever that may be. Now that seems more like a "lifestyle" to me. 99% of the riders out there do not put their car first. They put God and family first, career and school second, etc. Maintaining all these responsibilities without going postal is a lifestyle. 

I'm not to sure it's fair to say that Lowriding originated in the Mexican/Chicano barrios as you wrote, though it definitely was ONE of the places it started along with being the most recognized due to the amount of historical and cultural records provided by the people of those particular communities. I do know that African Americans in Southern California, particularly in Watts and South Central L.A. have lowered and customized their cars since their migration from the southern states. Central Ave. was a big time cruise zone after WWII which at the time was in a primarily African American community like Crenshaw Blvd. is today. Certain parts of Seattle, Wa. we're very similar also. I assume and again I say assume you have not lived in a black community, studied black history in Los Angeles or have not been around the black Lowrider community like I have so I believe you do not have a balanced point of view. I know it's prideful and popular to represent ones culture but I want people reading this to "think rather than "believe". I do not represent ethnic culture or race. I represent Lowriding. My main focus with this writing is to make the reader "think" with a balanced point of view and perception without ego and pride being involved. I guess in short, my answer would be it started in the minority communities in the Southwest.

Now as far as who a "Lowrider" is, I have yet to see a description that makes sense. I'll speak on it a little though. Earlier in this topic I wrote "the Player and the Fan are divided" I guess thats a fair analogy. The "player" took a different chorus than the fan by training, paying certain dues, sacrifice, joining the team, making the commitment and putting on the actual uniform. The "fan" on the other hand, his actions revolve around whatever will support the players actions without actually becoming one. This applies to those that own, drive and build Lowriders and those that support them like wives, homies and the regular guy who likes the LRM cover in the local drugstore and decides to buy it. There is a big diffrence. I have great support from homies that do not own a car along with a wonderful mother who encourages me but I have made the ultimate attempt to get on the streets with a car...not them. I am the Lowrider.

I hope what I wrote makes sense to all of you and I hope all of you "think" about all of this and make the decisions that not only suit you, but all of us Lowriders fairly. 

Much love and respect.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

It seems we are all trying to define where it originated, what culture it represents who's a OG...........

I will sum it up with my opinion. To some it is a CULTURE, others it identifies a LIFESTYLE, to others a HOBBY.

You know, LOWRIDING is whatever you percieve it to be. Its is like trying to argue what kind of music is best to cruise to. Are you any less of a LOWRIDER if you listen to Hard Rock? What about Rancheras?

What kind of car do you identify as a LOWRIDER? A BOMB? A 64 Chevy? A lot of OG's dont even like Candy Paint jobs or '76 Caprice Classics. 
He is still a LOWRIDER......

We all have our own style and I believe thats what makes LOWRIDING unique.

PEACE!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 23 2007, 01:42 AM~8621970
> * HMMMMMMMMMMM!  I'M NOT SAYING ANYTHING RIGHT NOW EVEN THOUGH I NOW KNOW MORE ABOUT YOU THAN THE PUBLIC FORUM. I'LL GET BACK YOU LATER ESE.
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 23 2007, 01:46 AM~8621984
> *:0 WHOA! :0  Is this going to turn ugly?
> *


NO MY BROTHER. IT'S NOT GOING TO GET UGLY. BUT IT'S GOING TO GET REAL. FOR MY MAN THE AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS NOT CAUCASION (WHITE). HE'S AS BROWN AS COFFEE GROUND ON THE LATINO SIDE! LET'S JUST SAY FOR NOW I HAVE A RELIABLE {OG} SOURCE. SO MY MAN AMAZIN CAUCASIAN OR WHAT EVER ELSE YOU WANT TO PRETEND YOU ARE BESIDES YOUR REAL SELF. I CAN UNDERSTAND YOUR NEED FOR YOUR RUSH STIRRING THINGS UP LIKE CALLING ME OUT OR CHECKIN EVERYBODY YOU CAN SINK YOUR TEETH INTO SO YOU CAN GET A DRAMATIC RESPONSE BACK. THIS RESULTING IN THE BACK AND FORTH DRAMA ATTACK DEBATE. NICE :biggrin: IN YOUR OWN TWISTED WAY. SO GO AHEAD MY UNDERCOVER BROWN BROTHA :ugh: I'M CONFIDENT YOU GOT SOME MORE CRAP YOU WANT TO FEED EVERYONE HOPING TO STIR UP MORE DRAMA. OR SHALL WE CALL YOU THE AMAZIN FAKECASIAN :0 :uh: . WELL WE'LL BE WAITIN ON MORE OF YOUR WORDS OF WIS[DUM] THAT WE ARE SURE TO EXPECT FROM YOU. KEEP SELLING OUT ALIVE! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 04:36 PM~8590092
> *If you never heard Tookie talk, watch/listen to the interview...after you click on this link click the other link to watch....
> 
> Just thought YOU might be interested,
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2007, 04:06 PM~8589921
> *Whats been said about the Crips, Bloods and Piru's in here is false.
> 
> Around 1970 Raymond Washington who went to Freemont High School on the ES of South Central and Big Took (Stan Williams) from the WS got together and started the CRIBS which was a group of guys brought together to combat the bullies in the hood or at school. These bullies were gangs like the Mau Maus, Denver Lanes, Brims, Slauson Boys, Pirus, etc.
> ...


In a lot of ways what changed with these groups is no different then how politicians change. Some start out with good intentions and then they get the power become corrupt.
A Philosopher once Said 'Power corrupts and absolute power, corrupts absolutely'. 
We are seeing this more'n more today. Just look at what's going today in our country. We were loosing rights everyday because we have administration that is filled with power....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 24 2007, 09:12 AM~8631471
> *In a lot of ways what changed with these groups is no different then how politicians change. Some start out with good intentions and then they get the power become corrupt.
> A Philosopher once Said 'Power corrupts and absolute power, corrupts absolutely'.
> We are seeing this more'n more today. Just look at what's going today in our country. We were loosing rights everyday because we have administration that is filled with power....
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Tyrone @ Aug 21 2007, 12:43 AM) 
You're quoting me out of context. Blacks do not hold any power in LRM. When 'Ice Cube' and 'Snoop Dogg' were featured in LRM, that was just to pacify Black readers so there would appear to be some equality. I never said that they were better or portraying lowriding in a more positive manner. 

LRM is produced by a Mexican-American staff, right? The Editor is Mexican-American, right? The point is that they (LRM and Mexican-Americans) should shy away from the negative images placed in the magazine. Also, show some diversity instead of continuing to cater to just Mexican-Americans. It's about the cars and the lifestyle. Not a persons ethnic background. Do you see 'Hot Rod' magazine doing that?



> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 21 2007, 07:36 PM~8610508
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL YOUR NOT GOIN TO HAVE MEXICANS-AMERICANS DRESS UP IN TIGHT JEANS AND DRESSIE SHIRTS .THERE NOT GOING TO CHANGE FOR ANYONE ,WE DONT COMPERMISE WE ARE WHO WE ARE AND IF SOCIETY DONT LIKE IT THATS TO BAD,WHERE EVER I GO I HEAR ITS A WHITE MANS WORLD.BY YOU SAYING THAT WE ARE STEREOTYPES,WHO CARES DONT LOOK AT THE LRM.DONT BUY IT,THIS IS HOW WE DRESS THIS IS HOW WE LOOK LIVE WITH IT ,JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.LRM WAS PUBLISH FOR THE CHICANO AND ITS NOT GOIN TO CHANGE FOR SOMEONE THAT DONT LIKE WHAT OR WHO THEY PUT ON THERE MAGAZINE.  :uh:
> *


Let me just add a comment on LRM, who gives a shit, the magazine is owned by a corporation and is out to turn a profit, that business.. The editor's only have so much say so... Primedia board of Director is, I'm sure all white males as is most of corp America.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 24 2007, 02:48 AM~8630530
> *NO MY BROTHER. IT'S NOT GOING TO GET UGLY. BUT IT'S GOING TO GET REAL. FOR MY MAN THE AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS NOT CAUCASION (WHITE). HE'S AS BROWN AS COFFEE GROUND ON THE LATINO SIDE! LET'S JUST SAY FOR NOW I HAVE A RELIABLE {OG} SOURCE. SO MY MAN AMAZIN CAUCASIAN OR WHAT EVER ELSE YOU WANT TO PRETEND YOU ARE BESIDES YOUR REAL SELF. I CAN UNDERSTAND YOUR NEED FOR YOUR RUSH STIRRING THINGS UP LIKE CALLING ME OUT OR CHECKIN EVERYBODY YOU CAN SINK YOUR TEETH INTO SO YOU CAN GET A DRAMATIC RESPONSE BACK. THIS RESULTING IN THE BACK AND FORTH DRAMA ATTACK DEBATE. NICE :biggrin: IN YOUR OWN TWISTED WAY. SO GO AHEAD MY UNDERCOVER BROWN BROTHA :ugh:   I'M CONFIDENT YOU GOT SOME MORE CRAP YOU WANT TO FEED EVERYONE HOPING TO STIR UP MORE DRAMA. OR SHALL WE CALL YOU THE AMAZIN FAKECASIAN  :0  :uh: . WELL WE'LL BE WAITIN ON MORE OF YOUR WORDS OF WIS[DUM] THAT WE ARE SURE TO EXPECT FROM YOU. KEEP SELLING OUT ALIVE! :biggrin:
> *


AYE ESE, STOP SNITCHING. YOU SOUNDING LIKE A SHOOK COLLEGE KID BUSTED FOR A JOINT AND READY TO DIME OUT ANYONE HE CAN TO MAKE IT BACK TO MOMMY AND DADDY. IF YOU THINK YOU ARE REVEALING A SECRET, WELL YOU'RE TOO LATE, CAUSE HALF OF LIL KNOWS WHO THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS. HALF THE SNITCHES WHO TOLD YOU LEARNED FROM ME ANYWAYS :twak: SO YOU NEED TO CHECK FACTS WITH THEM OG SNITCHES. BUT FOR REAL POTNA, WHETHER THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS A MEXI, CRACKA, BRUVA, OR YELLA, IT DON'T PERTAIN TO WHAT THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN SAYS. 

YOU SEE SON, YOU CAN'T STAND THE FACT THAT I'M MAKING SENSE TO YOU, SO YOU WANT TO THROW A RED HERRING OUT THERE TO DIVERT ATTENTION AWAY FROM A LEGITMATE ARGUMENT. AT THE END OF THE DAY, YOUR SHIT STILL DON'T MAKE SENSE IN HOW LOWRIDERS GOT HONOR. NOT TRYING TO RAISE CONTREVERSY, BUT LETTING IT BE KNOWN HOW SILLY PEOPLE ARE SOMETIMES. BOTTOM LINE, LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE, ITS JUST SOME CORNBALL SHIT TO SAY.

ONE MORE THING, DON'T CRY NOW THAT THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN CAME AT YOU WITH THE HEAT, CAUSE YOU CAME AT THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN FROM THE GETGO. CALLING THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN A CLOWN, AND HAVING THE NERVE TO QUESTION THE VALIDITY OF CALI IMAGE. CALI IMAGE IS A WAY OF THINKING POTNA. GET WITH THE PROGRAM ALREADY.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 02:02 AM~8622030
> *I don't know what everyone is talking about when they say, "What happened to Lowriding?" Lowriding is still around, it might not be as mainstream as it was a few years back, which I personally like, but it's still strong.  I believe its stronger than it was when it was mainstream with the rappers & the vidoes on BET & MTV, just because the non lowriders our rolling on dubs now. I don't know how it is outside of California, but in Cali there are lowrider functions throughout the state & they are full  of lowriders. Whether it be a car show,  a picnic, a club meeting, or a charitable event, the lowriders aswell as the public support it.
> 
> For those of you who are researching the history of lowriding by reading magazines, books, and articles on the internet your just wasting your time. The best way to understand lowriding & its history is just to live it, be around other lowriders. Listen to the OG's when they speak & tell thier stories of yester-year. For history of a lifestyle/culture can never be read, but heard. There have been generations of lowriders & the tales are endless. For those of you who don't believe lowriding is a lifestyle, you believe so because you haven't experienced lowriding to the fullest, you haven't lived it. You just drive a lowrider, or some of you call yourself riders & ride your lowrider. One day, try this, CRUISE your lowrider. When I mean CRUISE your lowrider, I mean put on your locs, lower your brim, make sure your creases are tight, lower all your windows & bump some oldies. Enjoy your ride, take it low & slow.
> ...


THIS HERE, WHILE WELL WRITTEN, IS ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF A FAILED ATTEMPT TO EXPLAIN HOW LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE. AGAIN, YOU'VE RESORTED TO THE SAME ARGUMENT THAT "YOU GOTTA EXPERIENCE IT TO UNDERSTAND IT". THATS RIDICULOUS. I'VE DONE MOST OF WHAT YOU'VE MENTIONED AND I STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND. YOU DON'T NEED TO BE RICH TO UNDERSTAND HOW DONALD TRUMP LIVES A RICH LIFESTYLE. A DAMN CAR DOES NOT EQUATE TO THAT. 

LIKE I SAID, IF ONE IS RICH, IT COULD BE ARGUED THATS A LIFESTYLE. THEY LIVE IN LUXURIOS PLACES, DRIVE HIGH END CARS, HAVE IMPRESSIVE JEWELRY, EAT EXPENSIVE FOOD, GET THE FLOOR SEATS AT LAKER GAMES, FLY FIRST CLASS, ETC. MONEY AFFECTS EVERYTHING.

IF YOU BROKE, OBVIOUSLY YOUR LIFESTLE IS THE OPPOSITE. 
IF YOU AMISH, ITS ANOTHER.

SO IF YOU A LOWRIDER, HOW DOES IT EQUATE? HOW DOES IT AFFECT ALL ASPECTS OF YOUR LIFE? WHAT? YOU EAT TACOS? CARNA? DRINK TECATE? WEAR DICKIES? ALL THIS SHIT IS NOT SOMETHING EXCLUSIVE TO LOWRIDERS. ITS JUST MEXI CULTURE. 

NOW YOU'VE MENTIONED THAT THE RAMIFICATIONS OF BEING HARRASED BY THE POLICE COUNT AS A DISPOSITVE FACTOR IN SHOWING THAT LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE. THAT AGAIN IS PLAIN SILLY. DONKS SIT HIGHER THAN THE LEGAL LIMIT AND LIKELY DO RECIEVE POLICE HARRASMENT, SO NOW DONKING IS A LIFESTYLE? WHAT ABOUT OTHER ILLEGAL CONDUCT? 

TILTING DOWN MY HAT, LEANING TO THE SIDE, AND BUMPIN THE SOUNDS IN MY CAR IS A GOOD FEELING AND I LIKE DOING THAT, BUT I FAIL TO SEE HOW THAT IS A LIFESTYLE. 

I HEAR YOU ON THE "GAY" THING, BUT I DON'T CARE. IT STILL SOUNDS CORNY WHEN PEOPLE SAY "ITS A LIFESTYLE". 

MAYBE A BETTER ARGUMENT COULD BE PUT FORTH THAT LOWRIDING IS A SMALL AND IRRELEVANT PART OF A BIGGER CULTURE LIKE THAT OF MEXICANS OR BRUVAS IN SOUTH LA. I DON'T KNOW. BUT I DON'T SEE IT AS A LIFESTYLE ON ITS OWN. JUST NOT ENOUGH SUBSTANCE FOR IT TO BE A LIFESTYLE. 

I DON'T BUY YOUR ARGUMENT WHERE LOWRIDING STARTED EITHER. ASSUMING YOU'RE OF MEXICAN ORIGIN, A LOT SAY THAT. BRUVAZ WILL SAY OTHERWISE. ENDLESS DEBATE ON THAT ONE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 25 2007, 12:01 PM~8638706
> *AYE ESE, STOP SNITCHING. YOU SOUNDING LIKE A SHOOK COLLEGE KID BUSTED FOR A JOINT AND READY TO DIME OUT ANYONE HE CAN TO MAKE IT BACK TO MOMMY AND DADDY. IF YOU THINK YOU ARE REVEALING A SECRET, WELL YOU'RE TOO LATE, CAUSE HALF OF LIL KNOWS WHO THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS. HALF THE SNITCHES WHO TOLD YOU LEARNED FROM ME ANYWAYS :twak: SO YOU NEED TO CHECK  THEM *** OG SNITCHES. BUT FOR REAL POTNA, WHETHER THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS A MEXI, CRACKA, BRUVA, OR YELLA, IT DON'T PERTAIN TO WHAT THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN SAYS.
> 
> YOU SEE I'M STUPID AND I CAN'T HELP MYSELF AND YOU CAN'T STAND THE FACT THAT I MAKE NO SENSE  SO YOU WANT TO THROW A RED HERRING OUT THERE TO DIVERT ATTENTION AWAY FROM AN ILLEGITMATE ARGUMENT. AT THE END OF THE DAY, YOUR SHIT STILL MAKES SENSE IN HOW LOWRIDERS GOT HONOR. NOT TRYING TO RAISE CONTREVERSY, BUT LETTING IT BE KNOWN HOW SILLY PEOPLE ARE SOMETIMES. BOTTOM LINE, LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE, ITS JUST SOME CORNBALL SHIT TO SAY.
> ...


FOOL! CALI IMAGE IS A FAKE CAR CLUB ANNOUNCE THEMSELVES AS A CAR CLUB CLAIMING TO BE JUDGING THE CANCELED FUNK MASTER FLEX CAR SHOW AND ALSO CLAIM WITH INVITATION OF HAVING A CAR SHOW AT GLEN HELEN PARK ON THE SAME DAY. BUT SINCE YOU BROUGHT UP CALI IMAGE AKA [FAKIE IMAGE] YOU MUST BE A PROUD MEMBER! THEY ONLY TAKE THE BEST! THE BEST FAKE AND PERPATRATERS :uh: MEMBERS POSSIBLE! :biggrin: IF THEY WERE A WAY OF THINKING THEY WOULD HAVE ANNOUNCE THEMSELVES THAT WAY DUMB BRAIN! 

AS FOR HEAT. I DIDN'T KNOW DIFFERENCE OF PERSONAL OPINIONS ARE A BATTLE FOR YOU. THIS IS CLEARLY A SIGN OF LOW SELF ESTEEM AND INSECURITY ON YOUR PART MY IMMATATION MAN. SO "DON'T CRY. DRY YOUR EYE :tears: ". YOU CAN'T STAND SOMEBODY ELSE STANDING UP TO YOUR B.S.. ESPECIALLY WITH YOU SELF PRAISING YOURSELF ON YOUR OWN PERSONAL REMARKS IN HOPES THE MAJORITY WON'T DISAGREE WITH YOU. SO IF ANYBODY NEEDS TO GET WITH THE PROGRAM IT'S YOU. THE PROGRAM CALLED {REALITY} HOMIE uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Will this topic please get deleted it gave me a headache. Who gives a fuck.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 25 2007, 12:33 PM~8638861
> *THIS HERE, WHILE WELL WRITTEN, IS ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF A FAILED ATTEMPT TO EXPLAIN HOW LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE. AGAIN, YOU'VE RESORTED TO THE SAME ARGUMENT THAT "YOU GOTTA EXPERIENCE IT TO UNDERSTAND IT". THATS RIDICULOUS. I'VE DONE MOST OF WHAT YOU'VE MENTIONED AND I STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND. YOU DON'T NEED TO BE RICH TO UNDERSTAND HOW DONALD TRUMP LIVES A RICH LIFESTYLE. A DAMN CAR DOES NOT EQUATE TO THAT.
> 
> LIKE I SAID, IF ONE IS RICH, IT COULD BE ARGUED THATS A LIFESTYLE. THEY LIVE IN LUXURIOS PLACES, DRIVE HIGH END CARS, HAVE IMPRESSIVE JEWELRY, EAT EXPENSIVE FOOD, GET THE FLOOR SEATS AT LAKER GAMES, FLY FIRST CLASS, ETC. MONEY AFFECTS EVERYTHING.
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAN IF U GOTA QUESTION USELF BOUT WAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING THAN U AINT LOWRIDING HOMIE THIS SHIT IS IN MY BLOOD AND THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE THIS AINT NO TREND OR FAB OR SPORT THIS A MOTHAFUCKN WAY OF LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! SO THAT SHOULD ANSWER ALL UR FUCKN "WAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING" BULLSHIT !!!!!!!


TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2007, 08:59 PM~8641176
> *MAN IF U GOTA QUESTION USELF BOUT WAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING THAN U AINT LOWRIDING HOMIE THIS SHIT IS IN MY BLOOD AND THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE THIS AINT NO TREND OR FAB OR SPORT THIS A MOTHAFUCKN WAY OF LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! SO THAT SHOULD ANSWER ALL UR FUCKN "WAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING" BULLSHIT !!!!!!!
> TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 25 2007, 08:57 PM~8641163
> *
> *


 :barf: :ugh: AMAZIN FAKEASION :loco: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2007, 08:59 PM~8641176
> *MAN IF U GOTA QUESTION USELF BOUT WAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING THAN U AINT LOWRIDING HOMIE THIS SHIT IS IN MY BLOOD AND THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE THIS AINT NO TREND OR FAB OR SPORT THIS A MOTHAFUCKN WAY OF LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! SO THAT SHOULD ANSWER ALL UR FUCKN "WAT HAPPENED TO LOWRIDING" BULLSHIT !!!!!!!
> TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!
> *


PEACH HOMEBOY! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: OH PROBABLY WANT TO RELAY THAT TO SELL OUT (AMAZIN CAUCASION :tongue! uffin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

I LIKE LOWRIDING ,BUT ITS NOT MY LIFESTYLE ,WHAT IS MY LIFESTYLE IS MY FAMILY,PROVIDING FOR THEM ,REALATY CHECK LIFESTYLE IS WORKING TO MAKE A LIVING,TO PAY YOUR BILLS,PROVIDE FOR YOUR FAMILY,WORKING TO SEND YOU KIDS TO COLLEGE,THERES LOTS OF PEEPS THAT SAY LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE,BUT YET WHEN I GO TO CAR SHOWS I SEE SOME PEEPS DRIVING THERE RIDES TO THE SHOWS THEY STAY THERE FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS AND THEY LEAVE,SOME KNOW THERES A CAR SHOW BUT THEY DONT GO,WHEN YOU PEEPS OUT IN LOWRIDER EARTH SAY ITS A LIFESTYLE ,YOU WILL DO EVERYTHING TO ATTEND.YOU WILL STAY ALL DAY NO METTER HOW BORING IT MIGHT GET.I GO TO SOPPORT OTHER CAR CLUBS WHEN I CAN,BUT ITS NOT MY LIFE "A LIFESTYLE"OH BY THE WAY IVE'D HAD LOWRIDERS SENCE THE 70'S I JDIDNT JUST START LOWRIDING


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING {SERVANT OF CHRIST}. IN MY PERSONAL OPINION I THINK IT'S SIMPLY A PERSONAL EXPRESSION COMMITMENT BASED ON PERSONAL PAST UP BRINGING EXPERIENCE. ALSO COMBINED WITH PERSONAL OBLIGATIONS TO WHAT AND WHEN YOUR LOWRIDER PASSION, INTEREST, INVOLVEMENT, CAN BE EXPRESSED. uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OK! LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! PREPARE FOR THE RAFT OF THE (AMAZIN CAUCASION :scrutinize: ) READY TO APPLY HIS WORDS OF RETALITORY WIS(DUM)! PREPARE FOR THE FAMOUS (AMAZIN CAUCASION :ugh: ) :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :loco: :werd: :barf:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 27 2007, 01:57 AM~8648614
> *I RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING {SERVANT OF CHRIST}. IN MY PERSONAL OPINION I THINK IT'S SIMPLY A PERSONAL EXPRESSION COMMITMENT BASED ON PERSONAL PAST UP BRINGING EXPERIENCE. ALSO COMBINED WITH PERSONAL OBLIGATIONS TO WHAT AND WHEN YOUR LOWRIDER PASSION, INTEREST, INVOLVEMENT, CAN BE EXPRESSED. uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 27 2007, 02:06 AM~8648622
> *OK! LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! PREPARE FOR THE RAFT OF THE (AMAZIN CAUCASION  :scrutinize: ) READY TO APPLY HIS WORDS OF RETALITORY WIS(DUM)! PREPARE FOR THE FAMOUS (AMAZIN CAUCASION :ugh: ) :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:    :loco:  :werd:  :barf:
> *


READY PREACH IT BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 25 2007, 08:43 PM~8641094
> *FOOL! CALI IMAGE IS A FAKE CAR CLUB ANNOUNCE THEMSELVES AS A CAR CLUB CLAIMING TO BE JUDGING THE CANCELED FUNK MASTER FLEX CAR SHOW AND ALSO CLAIM WITH INVITATION OF HAVING A CAR SHOW AT GLEN HELEN PARK ON THE SAME DAY. BUT SINCE YOU BROUGHT UP CALI IMAGE AKA [FAKIE IMAGE] YOU MUST BE A PROUD MEMBER! THEY ONLY TAKE THE  BEST! THE BEST FAKE AND PERPATRATERS :uh: MEMBERS POSSIBLE! :biggrin: IF THEY WERE A WAY OF THINKING THEY WOULD HAVE ANNOUNCE THEMSELVES THAT WAY DUMB BRAIN!
> 
> AS FOR HEAT. I DIDN'T KNOW DIFFERENCE OF PERSONAL OPINIONS ARE A BATTLE FOR YOU. THIS IS CLEARLY A SIGN OF LOW SELF ESTEEM AND INSECURITY ON YOUR PART MY IMMATATION MAN. SO "DON'T CRY. DRY YOUR EYE :tears: ". YOU CAN'T STAND SOMEBODY ELSE STANDING UP TO YOUR B.S.. ESPECIALLY WITH YOU SELF PRAISING YOURSELF ON YOUR OWN PERSONAL REMARKS IN HOPES THE MAJORITY WON'T DISAGREE WITH YOU. SO IF ANYBODY NEEDS TO GET WITH THE PROGRAM IT'S YOU. THE PROGRAM CALLED {REALITY} HOMIE uffin:
> *


GOODNESS JRAT, YOU SOUND LIKE A DAMN WEENIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW. CALI IMAGE WAS FOUNDED BY THE HONORABLE MR. SHADES. IF YOU GOT ISSUES WITH HIS MASTERPIECE CALLED 'CALI IMAGE' THEN TAKE IT UP WITH MR. SHADES AND JUST HOPE HE HAS MERCY FOR YOU.

NOW AS FOR THE REST OF YOUR BABBLE, COME ON JRAT, I KNOW I MADE YOU REALIZE HOW TACKY YOU MAKE LOWRIDING SEEM. YOU ARE SIMPLY EMBARASSED NOW. ITS OK. THAT IS A NATURAL REACTION AFTER SHIT HITS HOME. IN YOUR SUB-CONCIOUS MIND, YOU REALIZE THAT LOWRIDING IN NOT A WAY OF LIFE, THAT LOWRIDERS DO NOT ALL HAVE HONOR, ETC.

I REALIZE THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE HAVE THIS CORNBALL FUCK IDEOLOGY THAT LOWRIDING IS SOME SPIRITUAL SHIT OR A LIFESTYLE, YET NO ONE (YOURSELF) INCLUDED HAS PUT FORTH ONE GOOD RESPONSE TO HOW IT IS. QUIT THROWING RED HERRINGS AND PUTTING FORTH THAT LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE IF YOU CAN'T PUT FORTH A VALID ARGUEMENT TO EXPLAIN YOUR STANCE. THAT "YOU GOTTA EXPERIENCE IT TO UNDERSTAND IT" NON-SENSE JUST TELLS ME THAT ONE IS FULL OF IT. 

THAT BEING SAID, ITS ALSO RIDICULOUS TO PUT FORTH THAT THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN EXPECTS THE MAJORITY TO ALIGN THEIR VIEWS WHEN THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN IS FULLY AWARE THAT A LOT DON'T. BOTTOM LINE, YOU GOT YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH CAUSE WHAT I SAY HOLDS WATER. SHIT IS JUST SILLY JRAT.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 27 2007, 03:06 AM~8648622
> *OK! LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! PREPARE FOR THE RAFT OF THE (AMAZIN CAUCASION  :scrutinize: ) READY TO APPLY HIS WORDS OF RETALITORY WIS(DUM)! PREPARE FOR THE FAMOUS (AMAZIN CAUCASION :ugh: ) :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:    :loco:  :werd:  :barf:
> *


DAMN IT JRAT, I KNOW YOU'RE A REFUGEE AND ALL, BUT WHAT DOES YOUR MODE OF TRANSPORTATION GOT TO DO WITH THIS? :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THE AMAZIN FAKECASION I MEAN CAUCASION HAS SPOKEN! :worship: :ugh: :worship: :barf: A.C.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2007, 02:19 PM~8661495
> *THE AMAZIN FAKECASION I MEAN CAUCASION HAS SPOKEN! :worship:  :ugh:  :worship:  :barf: A.C.
> *


YOU AIN'T GOT NO LEG TO STAND ON DISSIN THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN.....I FOUND THIS VIDEO OF YOU. :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=studPz7t8OU...related&search=


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

bwuahahuahauhawuhauhauhaua
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Well Ill jump in here and give my .02!

I believe Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE to me....reasoning being...

1. Some say that in order for it to be a lifestyle you have to be employed in that field....
Ok..I am a photographer capturing/documenting lowriding and urban culture. Yes it does pay my bills. I have had 6 gallery showings featuring lowriders where my work has been sold. Secondly I am part of a two man team producing LOWRIDER dvds. Filming takes up alot of my time, no considering the pr involved, the contact making it takes, the work and effort needed to stay on track. And yes it does pay..so there again it is what I do for work.

2. How is lowriding involved in my family...
We all lowride together...my wife is involved in all aspects of my builds as my support, team member, fellow wrench turner, and we decide what we think is best for the car. My son at the age of 3 days old was wrapped in a recieving blanket and put in a LOWRIDER 51 trokita. He has been around and involved in lowriding his whole life. He cant wait to get in dads rivi and go for a cruise. I knew it was in his blood when he saw a 67 stang crusing down the street and said "LOOK A 67!" and that was at 5 yrs old. There is definitely a line item budget for the car in my family....

3. How is there in any honor in lowriding...
My car is part of how I define myself...yes it is part of my personality. Along with alot of other things, but since this is the subject yes my car is. I take pride in how my car is built due to the history that I have been blessed with...My mother and father were lowriders..my grandfather had lowered rides..my uncles for that matter to. I wont name drop, but some of my closest friends did not experience lowriding history, but helped to make it. It is a matter of pride and the traditions passed down that influence how I look at lowriding, the style of build, the way I treat others in lowriding, the way at look at myself as a lowrider. There in lies the pride I take in this...the honor in knowing that I continue the traditions shared and passed on to me. Hoor and pride..they both apply to me.

just my two cents.....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8663494
> *Well Ill jump in here and give my .02!
> 
> I believe Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE to me....reasoning being...
> ...




:thumbsup: well said.....


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8663494
> *Well Ill jump in here and give my .02!
> 
> I believe Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE to me....reasoning being...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 28 2007, 06:00 PM~8663494
> *Well Ill jump in here and give my .02!
> 
> I believe Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE to me....reasoning being...
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 28 2007, 02:57 PM~8661810
> *YOU AIN'T GOT NO LEG TO STAND ON DISSIN THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN.....I FOUND THIS VIDEO OF ME THE AMAZINE CAUSION PUTTIN IN WORK. RECOGNIZE JROCK!.  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=studPz7t8OU...related&search=
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YOUR RIGHT I OPOLOGIZE! YOU ARE WHAT YOU SAY YOU ARE. YOU ARE THE AMAZINE CAUCASION! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 29 2007, 07:43 PM~8422203
> *Its always easy to point the finger in the direction "THE SO CALLED THUG" selling dimes on some  corner in the part of town thats been left to die. Business Districts redlined. The redistribution of state funds. unemployment exceeding state average. Communities designed to maintain negative economic and social dependency. Our perception of the SO CALLED  DRUG DEALER is fine tuned, yet the art of perception is weak when it comes to CORPORATE THUGING. These are some of the names that show up on our paychecks. Boardroom thugs cutting  millions of jobs and sending others over seas. Cutting healthcare benefits and dumping pension plans. The looting of  Retirement funds and the use of 3rd world sweat shops to produce bullshit at a high ass mark up! I am in no way  giving a pass to anyone contributing the destruction of our community. Images of wealth plastered on every wall in every hood with little to no means to achive it. A super clean foe at a show built in illegal business is like  Ken Lay’s  decision to spend $200,000 on a yacht for his wife Linda’s 2001 birthday party "while investors and employees were left with nothing."(SCAM)!!
> 
> LAST THING! There is no need to expalin to anyone what lowriding is for you! My brother taught me as a kid "No one will see what you see". So don't expect them to understand and Appreciate the Dedication  and sacrifice. "A WAY OF LIFE" - "When I was growing up I looked forward to shows," remembers "Big Ed" Madrigal, perhaps the greatest automotive metalflake painter in history. "My mom would take me to a hobby shop on weekends, buy me a model and I'd go stay at my grandma's... It all started with models." An enterprising young modeler could save money on the price of admission by showing his work in the show; that's how Big Ed often got in. Lowriders always attracted a lot of attention.
> ...


good to see someone who knows lowriding history! my dad, louie, groupe e.l.a late 70's told me similar things about orpheus and other stories of how it was back in the day. i wasn't around when that happened, buy ive always had interest in the history of lowriding. i think alot of people should know this, its kinda like our heritage. MANY PROPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 28 2007, 11:12 AM~8660784
> *GOODNESS JRAT, YOU SOUND LIKE A DAMN WEENIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW. CALI IMAGE WAS FOUNDED BY THE HONORABLE MR. SHADES. IF YOU GOT ISSUES WITH HIS MASTERPIECE CALLED 'CALI IMAGE' THEN TAKE IT UP WITH MR. SHADES AND JUST HOPE HE HAS MERCY FOR YOU.
> 
> NOW AS FOR THE REST OF YOUR BABBLE, COME ON JRAT, I KNOW I MADE YOU REALIZE HOW TACKY YOU MAKE LOWRIDING SEEM. YOU ARE SIMPLY EMBARASSED NOW. ITS OK. THAT IS A NATURAL REACTION AFTER SHIT HITS HOME. IN YOUR SUB-CONCIOUS MIND, YOU REALIZE THAT LOWRIDING IN NOT A WAY OF LIFE, THAT LOWRIDERS DO NOT ALL HAVE HONOR, ETC.
> ...


BITCH, for one, how in the fuck is MR SHADES honorable, none of the actual HONORABLE people in lowriding such as longtime contrubuters and founders of respectable clubs mention that MR SHADES influence them in any way. what, u guys some kind of lame ass kult? and arguing the fact that lowriding is a lifestyle for many of us, that is why lay it low was created fucker! u see us on dr. dre music videos, u see us riding on crenshaw drawing a crowd. you must just be a bunch of dumbfucks ridin to try to fit in when yet you can't understand why we have so much dedication in what WE do. you aint no real lowrider. tell us some lowrider history, tell us what you know about the LIFESTYLE WE LIVE DAY BY DAY. you can't because you have no fuckin clue why we do what we do. YOUR ASS IS OUTNUMBERED HERE, PACK YOUR SHIT AND LEAVE BITCH!!
:twak: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

amazin cockasian,lets hear it from MR SHADES himself. why u speak for him, suckin his dick or what? he can't speak for himself?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 29 2007, 08:43 PM~8422203
> *Its always easy to point the finger in the direction "THE SO CALLED THUG" selling dimes on some  corner in the part of town thats been left to die. Business Districts redlined. The redistribution of state funds. unemployment exceeding state average. Communities designed to maintain negative economic and social dependency. Our perception of the SO CALLED  DRUG DEALER is fine tuned, yet the art of perception is weak when it comes to CORPORATE THUGING. These are some of the names that show up on our paychecks. Boardroom thugs cutting  millions of jobs and sending others over seas. Cutting healthcare benefits and dumping pension plans. The looting of  Retirement funds and the use of 3rd world sweat shops to produce bullshit at a high ass mark up! I am in no way  giving a pass to anyone contributing the destruction of our community. Images of wealth plastered on every wall in every hood with little to no means to achive it. A super clean foe at a show built in illegal business is like  Ken Lay’s  decision to spend $200,000 on a yacht for his wife Linda’s 2001 birthday party "while investors and employees were left with nothing."(SCAM)!!
> 
> LAST THING! There is no need to expalin to anyone what lowriding is for you! My brother taught me as a kid "No one will see what you see". So don't expect them to understand and Appreciate the Dedication  and sacrifice. "A WAY OF LIFE" - "When I was growing up I looked forward to shows," remembers "Big Ed" Madrigal, perhaps the greatest automotive metalflake painter in history. "My mom would take me to a hobby shop on weekends, buy me a model and I'd go stay at my grandma's... It all started with models." An enterprising young modeler could save money on the price of admission by showing his work in the show; that's how Big Ed often got in. Lowriders always attracted a lot of attention.
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 1 2007, 04:44 PM~8693159
> *BITCH, for one, how in the fuck is MR SHADES  honorable, none of the actual HONORABLE people in lowriding such as longtime contrubuters and founders of respectable clubs mention that MR SHADES influence them in any way. what, u guys some kind of lame ass kult? and arguing the fact that lowriding is a lifestyle for many of us, that is why lay it low was created fucker! u see us on dr. dre music videos, u see us riding on crenshaw drawing a crowd. you must just be a bunch of dumbfucks ridin to try to fit in when yet you can't understand why we have so much dedication in what WE do. you aint no real lowrider. tell us some lowrider history, tell us what you know about the LIFESTYLE WE LIVE DAY BY DAY. you can't because you have no fuckin clue why we do what we do. YOUR ASS IS OUTNUMBERED HERE, PACK YOUR SHIT AND LEAVE BITCH!!
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 1 2007, 04:44 PM~8693159
> *BITCH, for one, how in the fuck is MR SHADES  honorable, none of the actual HONORABLE people in lowriding such as longtime contrubuters and founders of respectable clubs mention that MR SHADES influence them in any way. what, u guys some kind of lame ass kult? and arguing the fact that lowriding is a lifestyle for many of us, that is why lay it low was created fucker! u see us on dr. dre music videos, u see us riding on crenshaw drawing a crowd. you must just be a bunch of dumbfucks ridin to try to fit in when yet you can't understand why we have so much dedication in what WE do. you aint no real lowrider. tell us some lowrider history, tell us what you know about the LIFESTYLE WE LIVE DAY BY DAY. you can't because you have no fuckin clue why we do what we do. YOUR ASS IS OUTNUMBERED HERE, PACK YOUR SHIT AND LEAVE BITCH!!
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *


HOMIE, YOU NEED TO QUIT ACTING LIKE A HO. IF YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE; THEN KICK ROCKS. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON MR.SHADES, PM HIM. TILL THEN, LEARN YOUR ROLL AND STAY IN THE KITCHEN.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 28 2007, 06:00 PM~8663494
> *Well Ill jump in here and give my .02!
> 
> I believe Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE to me....reasoning being...
> ...


I DON'T AGREE WITH ALL OF CF's REQUIREMENTS ON HOW IT CONSTITUTES A LIFESTYLE. 

A PLUMBER DON'T LIVE A PLUMBING LIFESTYLE. BECAUSE HIS SON TAKES SHITS DON'T ADD TO IT EITHER. 

I DON'T SEE HOW PEOPLE ARE EQUATING A HOBBY WITH A LIFESTYLE. YOU WORK ON YOUR CAR; SO DOES GREG AT PEP BOYZ. MY FAMILY GIVES THEIR INPUT IN MY RIDE TOO, BUT THAT REALLY DOESN'T AFFECT MY LIFESTYLE. 

YOUR CAR IS PART OF YOUR PERSONALITY???? THIS IS GETTING TO DEEP FOR ME  

FOR ME, LOWRIDING DOES NOT AFFECT THE WAY I DRESS, THE FOOD I EAT, MY BELIEFS, MY VALUES, MY WORLDVIEWS, SOCIAL RELATIONS (OK, I HANG W/ SOME RIDERS), CONSUMPTION, ENTERTAINMENT, BEHAVIOR, ETC.

ITS A PART OF MY LIFE, BUT ITS NOT BIG ENOUGH TO CONSTITUTE A LIFESTYLE. 

WHATEVER, I'M TIRED OF THIS TOPIC. EVEN JRAT IS TIRED OF IT.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8718913
> *HOMIE, YOU NEED TO QUIT ACTING LIKE A HO. IF YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE; THEN KICK ROCKS. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON MR.SHADES, PM HIM. TILL THEN, LEARN YOUR ROLL AND STAY IN THE KITCHEN.
> *


its a lifestyle to me because my dad was doin it in his days, took me to shows when i was young(pomona super show, '89) built my brother and i bikes, and got us in elite, which is known for the high caliber cars such as el corazon, touch of wine, suicide revenge 2, purple haze,dad's 57, suavamente, deep sea dippin, blue angel, cadisrophic, touch of pearl, latin active. this club has pride in their rides, and so do i. being with them influenced me to put my ideas in something and get the opportunity to show it off and get recognition for it. my bike was in lil bow wow's music video "bounce with me"(check it out on you tube). it's the orange bike he's riding. it was also on jay-z's "guilty untill proven innocent". featured on ontario's newspaper "daily bulletin", lowrider bicycle magazine.all this is because i have pride in what i do, ITS MY LIFESTYLE. its a lifestyle because i have been into lowriding since way back. i am a photographer for a new magazine called last laff, i shot for orlies lowriding, i build lowrider model cars and draw them too. its the same as those who do baseball all year. they do training when not in season. what is your lifestyle? what do you do that keeps you going? different people live different lifestyles, mine is lowriding. i grew up around it and i know for sure my lil girl who is still in the oven will be influenced by it and carry the tradition. many of the people on this site are the same way. check out the pics of elite, lifestyle, groupe, klique, blvd aces, techniques, and many other car clubs on the POST RIDES section, and you will see that they too have the same devotion to lowriding. so don't knock us and try to tell us about OUR LIFESTYLE, worry about yours, we are happy with ours.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8718913
> *HOMIE, YOU NEED TO QUIT ACTING LIKE A HO. IF YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE; THEN KICK ROCKS. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON MR.SHADES, PM HIM. TILL THEN, LEARN YOUR ROLL AND STAY IN THE KITCHEN.
> *


and another, learn to spell, ROLL=ROLE. lean YOUR role, which isn't on this site. so many people talk shit to you, makin you look like the bitch, so why don't you stay in the kitchen and cook all of us some food and bring us some beers, ....BIIITTTCCCHHHH!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ah shit, i fucked up. i typed LEAN instead of LEARN...ill take credit on that


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

MAN, Y'ALL SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF WEENIES.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2007, 04:43 PM~8723705
> *MAN, Y'ALL SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF WEENIES.
> *


Who me?!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 5 2007, 05:00 PM~8723862
> *Who me?!
> *


Of course not, would I speak that way to the man who's gonna document the "CF64"? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2007, 05:08 PM~8723918
> *Of course not, would I speak that way to the man who's gonna document the "CF64"? :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha!!!! You know I got you covered already!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixTreDippa313 (Nov 15, 2006)

Fuck the caucasian white man always talking shit always got to 
fuck up something punk ass bitch.


----------



## SixTreDippa313 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 5 2007, 02:39 AM~8718913
> *HOMIE, YOU NEED TO QUIT ACTING LIKE A HO. IF YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN HOW ITS A LIFESTYLE; THEN KICK ROCKS. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON MR.SHADES, PM HIM. TILL THEN, LEARN YOUR ROLL AND STAY IN THE KITCHEN.
> *


Lifestyle deez nuts in yo mouth :guns:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> I DON'T AGREE WITH ALL OF CF's REQUIREMENTS ON HOW IT CONSTITUTES A LIFESTYLE.
> 
> A PLUMBER DON'T LIVE A PLUMBING LIFESTYLE. BECAUSE HIS SON TAKES SHITS DON'T ADD TO IT EITHER.
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88'Chevy Rider_@Sep 5 2007, 07:15 PM~8725029
> *Fuck the caucasian white man always talking shit always got to
> fuck up something punk ass bitch.
> *



:uh: the amazing caucasian is black


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 26 2007, 03:55 AM~8394079
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A HO. WHAT TYPE OF SHIT IS THAT TO WORRY ABOUT? HALF YOU FOOLS LOOK INTO THIS SHIT TOO DEEP. YOU SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT THE STATE OF OUR FARMS AND CROPS. ABOUT HOW GENETICALLY MODIFIED SEEDS HAVE REPLACED ORGANIC SEEDS; HOW SEED BANKS AREN'T BEING MAINTAINED THUS ELMINATING ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO GO BACK TO ORGANIC FARMING ONCE CROSS POLLINATION SPREADS. THIS SHIT CAN HAVE AN ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE ORGANS AND REPRODUCTIVE CAPABILITIES OF YOUR KIDS. THAT'S SOME SHIT TO BE WORRIED ABOUT.
> 
> IF ALL THESE WEENIES REALLY CARE ABOUT THUGGERY AND LOWRIDING, NEXT TIME YOU AT A CAR SHOW, BITCH SLAP EVERY ASS HOLE WITH TONY MONTANA, TONY SOPRANO, OR AL CAPONE MURALED ON THEIR TRUNK. THEN, SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF ANYONE WHO HAS MURALS OF GUNS, NAKED WOMEN, AND OTHER OBSCENE SHIT. INSTEAD OF STANDING THERE WITH YOUR HEADS UP YOUR ASSES AND BEING LIKE "OH SHIT DAWG, THAT SHIT IS SIIIIICCCKKKKKKK", THINK ABOUT WHAT MOST CIVILIZED FOLKS THINK WHEN THEY SEE THAT SHIT. OH, MY BAD, YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT THEY THINK? WELL THEN DON'T CRY WHEN PEOPLE SAY LOWRIDERS ARE BAD. BY THE WAY, I'VE NEVER GOTTEN FLAK FOR THAT SHIT.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2007, 12:29 AM~8727264
> *:uh: the amazing caucasian is black
> *


A.C.'s NOT BLACK. SHE'S CLEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 5 2007, 03:57 AM~8718926
> *I DON'T AGREE WITH ALL OF CF's REQUIREMENTS ON HOW IT CONSTITUTES A LIFESTYLE.
> 
> A PLUMBER DON'T LIVE A PLUMBING LIFESTYLE. BECAUSE HIS SON TAKES SHITS DON'T ADD TO IT EITHER.
> ...


I AM? :0


----------

